#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-29
<faustisch> freeu4: resolv.conf
<genjix> hey guys
<genjix> can you read pastebin?
<genjix> http://pastebin.com/sEkn7t9p
<genjix> wikileaks leaked US diplomat cables talking about iran
<genjix> http://pastebin.com/T6yzBLcD part 2
<faustisch> genjix, 502 Bad Gateway
<genjix> where can I upload files that can be downloaded in iran?
<genjix> megaupload works?
<faustisch> persiangig.com
<faustisch> genjix, or, megauploa
<faustisch> genjix, or, megaupload
<genjix> ok
<faustisch> genjix, are you Iranian?
<faustisch> genjix, I mean do you speak Persian?
<genjix> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LNJ3BUFC < check out the files labelled 10RPODUBAI13.html and 10RPODUBAI15.html
<genjix> also 79TEHRAN8980 for 1979 revolution cables
<faustisch> genjix, I hope they're gonna attack us
<faustisch> downloading...
<genjix> there's more like one cable about iranian agents attempting to kill dissidents. really interesting
<genjix> faustisch: i used to speak a little but forgotten mostly
<faustisch> genjix, wow, I can't wait
<genjix> yep, have you heard of wikileaks?
<faustisch> genjix, of course
<genjix> cool :)
<faustisch> genjix, I'm gonna translate the documents
<faustisch> genjix, still downloading, the connections are too damn slow here in the medieval theocratic tyrannie
<faustisch> goll dang backward-ass reactionary muslims
<faustisch> genjix, we in Iran smell decay, far surpassing the decays of the Roman Empire in its final years
<genjix> well sad news for you, the conclusion of the document is that the regime is nowhere near collapse
<genjix> and in fact very competent in holding power
<faustisch> genjix, the stench of this decadence is so disgusting you cannot imagine
<faustisch> genjix, shite
<faustisch> genjix, btw, where are you from?
<faustisch> genjix, I'm from Tehran
<faustisch> genjix, I doubt the accuracy of their assessment
<genjix> heh its very thorough
<genjix> for instance, my favourite part:
<genjix> q14Iran's current leadership sees the GPO with its periodic
<genjix> street demonstrations more as a persistent problem than as an
<genjix> existential threat. Ideology and personal experience have taught
<genjix> regime hard-liners to equate compromise under pressure with
<genjix> weakness. Supreme Leader Khamenei (SLK) himself is said to believe
<genjix> that the Shah's fatal mistake, and the reason the Revolution
<genjix> succeeded, was because the Shah 'retreated,' in addition to
<genjix> believing that the USSR's fall was due to the same reasons.
<genjix> ----------
<genjix> they won't give 1 inch :)
<genjix> ever
<faustisch> genjix, yes but you see the dissidence is all-inclusive, from the pettiest proletariat to petty bourgoisie to bourgoisie have come to know that their interests cantradict with that of the regime
<faustisch> genjix, everyday on taxi and bus, I here people the drivers and passengers, cursing the Supreme Leader himself
<genjix> well why the movement has failed to inspire the labour forces to riseup? instead only the same middle class students.
<faustisch> genjix, people's slogans and criticism have targeted the Supreme Leader himself and this is new
<genjix> eventhough the labour force strikes wrt pay often
<genjix> they failed to attach to this movement
<faustisch> genjix, this phenomena began after the election
<faustisch> genjix, I was this close to getting shot at the Ashura demonstration last year, do you know what we were shouting?
<faustisch> genjix, Death to Khamenei
<faustisch> genjix, this channel is logged, I may get caught
<genjix> yep best not speak
<genjix> or speak esperanto =)
<faustisch> genjix, I prefer to continue this conversation in pm
<genjix> i just wanted to share that cool info for people
<faustisch> genjix, yeah :D
<genjix> ok
<genjix> whether you support or dont support IR government then more info is good info
<faustisch> genjix, thank you so much, mate, so which ones do you think are worth translating into Persian?
<genjix> like science... you need all the evidence to make your point of view
<genjix> I would grep and decide for youself. That's a scrape of the wikileaks website which I assumed would be banned in iran
<genjix> http://cablegate.wikileaks.org/
<faustisch> genjix, fortunately it's (still) not blocked
<genjix> oh cool
<genjix> please use https!
<faustisch> genjix, don't worry about censorship in Iran, literally everyone here, from school children to housewives are familiar with VPN and circumvention tools and have one installed
<genjix> browse by release date on the left
<faustisch> genjix, thank you
<genjix> I am writing a guide on circumventing government btw
<genjix> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Genjix/Freedom_Living
<genjix> Freenet you might want to check out
<genjix> Western government is becoming more and more fascist everyday
<faustisch> genjix, freenet.de?
<genjix> no
<faustisch> genjix, it's very complexy
<genjix> http://freenetproject.org/
<genjix> Freenet is the most secure anonymous Darknet
<faustisch> genjix, and it takes days for it to update
<genjix> did you try it recently?
<faustisch> genjix, last year
<genjix> try it again because I had same problem until a month ago
<faustisch> genjix, I will
<faustisch> genjix, I'm gonna translate your article and I'll let you know in the discussion page
<genjix> im still writing it, it's incomplete
<genjix> best wiat until i finish :)
<faustisch> genjix, BA English Literature, University of Tehran ;)
<faustisch> genjix, LPIC-2Senior Linux Systems Administrator
<genjix> cool
<genjix> why is englit a sysadmin though?
<genjix> big jump :)
<genjix> any monitor would love that you just wrote your views, qualifications, city and job in a publicly logged channel where you're not using SSL :p
<genjix> if you do /whois to me, I have an ip mask which hides my IP too
<faustisch> genjix, yeah :D,
<genjix> yours shows your location even which I can lookup on the map
<faustisch> genjix, I know,
<faustisch> genjix, I'd better shut up
<faustisch> genjix, reading the 2 docs you suggested
<genjix> damn i could probably find your house if i was motivated
<faustisch> genjix, I've done more dangerous things in the campus, where every security agent know me
<faustisch> genjix, don't worry
<genjix> continued in PM
<genjix> d
<genjix> Strong Arab distrust for Iran, and encouragement from Arab leaders for a military strike on the nuclear facilities in Iran.[27][28][29] Saudi King Abdullah has repeatedly urged the United States to attack Iran's nuclear facilities.[30]
<genjix> US intelligence has assessed that Iran obtained from North Korea advanced missiles (derived from a Russian design) that are more powerful than publicly admitted by the United States to be in Iran's possession.[31] These missiles, designated the BM-25, have a range of up to 2,000 miles (3,200 km).[31]
<genjix> An unidentified ally of former Iranian President Akbar Hashemi Rafsanjani stated that Supreme Leader Ali Khamenei has terminal leukemia and is expected to die within months, and Rafsanjani's unwillingness to act after the disputed Presidential election in 2009 comes from his wish to succeed Khamenei and annul Mahmoud Ahmadinejad's election afterwards.[32]
<genjix> Claims that the Iranian Red Crescent is actively controlled by the government and are involved in illicit arms smuggling and intelligence gathering on behalf of Iran.[33]
<genjix> Israel was ready to attack a nuclear-armed Iran, and saw 2010 as a pivotal year.[34]
<genjix> In August 2007, Israeli Mossad chief Meir Dagan suggested to the US to make use of local fringe groups to try and topple the Iranian regime.[28] Dagan suggested this over a memo sent to the US nearly two years prior to the 2009–2010 Iranian election protests.[28]
<genjix> Israeli Defense Minister Ehud Barak consulted with Fatah of the Palestinian Authority and asked if they could take over control of Gaza Strip after expected Israeli victory during Operation Cast Lead, but met with refusal.[35]
<genjix> Increased Syrian arms shipments to Hezbollah despite their claims that new shipments have ceased.[36]
<genjix> Saudi donors remain chief financiers of militant groups like Al Qaida.[37][36]
<genjix> Yemen deputy Prime Minister admits lying to Parliament on US involvement of bombings.[38]
<genjix> Harsh criticism by US embassy staff of their host governments, including comparing Mahmoud Ahmadinejad to Adolf Hitler
<mohsen> سلام دوستان سه مورد فارسی اوبونتو رو نصب کردم برخی ایرادات برطرف شد اما هنوز تو برخی سایتها که میرم حروف بعضی کلمات رو به هم می چسبونه راهی هست ؟
<mohsen> همه خوابن «(
<ilius> mohsen: توی فایرفاکس؟
<ilius> mohsen: فکر نکنم ربطی به گنوم داشته باشه ها
<ilius> mohsen: به فونت‌هایی که توی فایرفاکس تنظیم شده ربط داره
<mohsen> برای رفع تو هم رفتگی کلمات فارسی راهکاری هست؟
<mohsen> برای رفع تو هم رفتگی کلمات فارسی راهکاری هست؟  faustisch
<finaprp> فروم کی احیا می شه؟
<aki_> man vaghti ke startup to liux dorost mikardam usb pak shod mitonam recovery konam
<ramanK> everplays: ping
<mohsen> مشکلات متعدد من فعلا موندنین ! یه پروسه به نام گنوم ستینگ ۹۰ درصد سی پی یو رو به خودش اختصاص میده گاهی و سیستم شات دون میشه !
<mohsen> چاره چیه؟
<mohsen> فونت ها هم گاها به هم میریزن
<mohsen> شدغ
<mohsen> any body?
 * ramanK : zendegie ajibie!
<mohsen> ajibtaram mishe
<ramanK> mohsen: un process ro bokoshi hamechi tabiyi mishe?
<mohsen> ramanK:  masale injas bem mohlat nemide
<mohsen> ramanK: chon kolan system ro dargir mikone va hichi ro nem izare baz she
<mohsen> hala khobe cpu dohasteie ramanK
<mohsen> bad font ha ham ke ela mashala
<mohsen> gahi tori ghate mikone ke yek dar mian farsi engelisi type mikone
<ramanK> mohsen: un be font ha rabti nadare , un keyboard layout bug dare
<mohsen> ehtemald are chon hamzaman ba on nemitonam noe font yani farsi be englisi ro taghir bedam
<ilius> mohsen: killall gnome-settings-daemon ; nohup gnome-settings-daemon
<ramanK> mohsen: in ye bug shenakhte shodast moteasefane
<ilius> mohsen: فونت پیش‌فرض گنوم رو تغییر دادی؟
<mohsen> ilius: مساله اینجاست که به من مهلت اینکار رو نمیده اونقدر سیستم هنگ می کنه
<mohsen> ilius: آره تغییر دادم :دی
<ilius> mohsen: به چه فونتی؟
<mohsen> یه چندتا لینک دوستان اینجا دادن اونارو دانلود کردم
<ilius> mohsen: اسم فونتها
<mohsen> ilius: ttf-farsiweb ttf-freefarsi msttcorefonts
<ilius> mohsen: اسم فونتی که ست کردی به گنوم
<ilius> mohsen: فقط با نصب کردن که اتفاقی نمیفته
<mohsen> من کاری نکردم به جز اینا فقط اینارو دانلود کردم با یه تاهوما بجز اینا کری نکردم
<mohsen> ilius:  این دستورارو زدم فقط sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts sudo apt-get install ttf-farsiweb ttf-freefarsi
<ilius> mohsen: هممم
<ilius> mohsen: اون دستورها رو توی ترمینال آلت+کنترل+اف۱ هم می‌تونی اجرا کنی
<mohsen> الان راهکار چیه ؟
<ilius> mohsen: گفتم
<ilius> mohsen: کیلش کن دوباره اجراش کن
<ilius> mohsen: killall gnome-settings-daemon ; nohup gnome-settings-daemon
<mohsen> آهان الان که مشکلی ندارم با گنوم آخرین بار شات دون شد سیستم و فعلا سر حاله
<ilius> mohsen: هممم
<mohsen> ilius:  برا به هم ریختگی فونتها و یا مثلا تو رفتگی تو برخی سایتها راهکاری هست ؟
<ilius> mohsen: سایت؟؟
<ilius> mohsen: سایت چه ربطی به گنوم داره
<ilius> mohsen: فایرفاکس تنظیمات خودش رو داره
<ilius> mohsen: و فونت‌ش جداست
<mohsen> نه ببین فونتها تو ویندوز حالت عادی داره ولی تو اوبنتو کلمات برخی جاها میرن توهم
<mohsen> تو کروم هم همینطور
<ilius> mohsen: توی اوبونتو معنی نداره. توی کجای اوبوتو
<mohsen> تو کروم و فایرفاکس
<mohsen> موقع باز کردن سایت
<ilius> mohsen: خب این شد
<mohsen> ilius: اوهوم
<ilius> mohsen: firefox -> Edit -> Preferences -> Content -> Fonts and Colors -> Advanced
<ilius> mohsen: فونت رو تغییر بده ببین درست میشه
<ilius> mohsen: توی سایت‌های خاصی اینطوریه؟
<mohsen> نه معمولا اکثرا اما به  عنوان نمونه کلوب و گوگل ریدر اینطور بوده
<ilius> mohsen: توی فایرفاکس و کروم هر دوش یه جور مشکل دارن؟
<ilius> mohsen: فونت فایرفاکس رو تغییر بده مثلا به ترافیک یا فری‌فارسی
<mohsen> ilius: آره تقریبا یکسانن هردو حالا این راهی که گفتی رو امتحان می کنم یعنی تغییر فونتها تو این دو مرورگر ببینم چی میشه
<ilius> mohsen: Proportiona ro bezar ro Sans Serif
<ilius> mohsen: baad jeloye Sans-sefir un font ro entekhab kon
<ilius> mohsen: برایی چند تا زبان محض احتیاط
<ilius> mohsen: Western, Arabic, Other Languages
<mohsen> ilius:  اونجایی که نوشته WESTERN
<mohsen> تغییر بدم عربی یا همونو بذارم
<ilius> mohsen: ببین برای زبان‌های مختلف میشه فونت‌های مختلفی ست کرد
<ilius> mohsen: اون برای تنظیم گزینه‌های زیرش هست
<ilius> mohsen: مهم نیست در نهایت روی کدوم زبان باشه
<ilius> mohsen: ولی وقتی روی وسترن باشه داری فونت وسترن رو تنظیم می‌کنی
<mohsen> ilius:  آهان آخه تو مثلا ویندوز می زدیم یونیکد اما اینجا وسترن انتخاب میشه
<ilius> mohsen: encoding jodast
<ilius> mohsen: پایین همون پنجره
<ilius> mohsen: ربطی به فونت نداره
<ilius> mohsen: Character Enoding: Unicode (UTF-8)
<mohsen> ilius:  الان به مشکل خوردم
<ilius> mohsen: گرچه این بستگی به سایت‌هایی گه می‌بینی داره
<ilius> mohsen: چه مشکلی؟
<mohsen> ilius: یک در میان  حروف فارسی
<mohsen> مAسJKیبSمیKبJ
<ilius> mohsen: :-/
<mohsen> این مشکل ....سبسمKDبJSمDKFتSKیLبتSیL
<ilius> mohsen: روی یونیکد ست کردی؟
<ilius> mohsen: Character Enoding: Unicode (UTF-8)
<ilius> mohsen: یه اسکرین شات می‌تونی بهم بدی؟
<mohsen> موقع نوشتن اینجور میشه
<ilius> mohsen: عجب!
<ilius> mohsen: پس ربطی به فونت نداره
<ilius> mohsen: کلید تغییر لیوت رو چی گذاشتی؟
<mohsen> دیفاته
<ilius> mohsen: یعنی چی؟
<ilius> mohsen: دیفالت که  اصلا کیبورد فارسی فعال نیست
<mohsen> الان به سختی دارم می نویسم
<ilius> mohsen: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layout
<mohsen> iran persian
<mohsen> with persian Keyboard
<mohsen> alan moaghatan doros shod
<mohsen> وای خدا چقدر سخت بود نوشتن
<mohsen> یک حرف رو باید چندبار میزدم تا درست می نوست
<mohsen> نمی دونم چرا یهو اینجور میشه خودشم درس میشه بعد از چند دقیقه
<ilius> mohsen: ye bar Reset to Defaults bezan
<ilius> mohsen: دوباره اد کن ایران رو
<ilius> mohsen: روی چه کلیدی گذاشتی برای تغییر؟
<mohsen> دست نزدم
<ilius> mohsen: :-/
<ilius> mohsen: پس چه طوری سوییچ می‌کنی؟؟
<ilius> mohsen: از فارسی به انگلیسی و بالاعکس
<mohsen> همون آلت شیفت
<ilius> mohsen: آها
<mohsen> alan baظ khشraذe
<mohsen> !!!!
<ilius> mohsen: Reset kardi?
<mohsen> are
<ilius> mohsen: keyboard model ro taghir bede
<ilius> mohsen: ببین مدل کیبوردت هست اونجا؟
<mohsen> نه
<ilius> mohsen: وندورش هم نیست؟
<mohsen> نه
<ilius> mohsen: چیه کیبوردت؟
<mohsen> NECo
<ilius> mohsen: NEC dare ke
<ilius> mohsen: روی اون بزن
<ilius> mohsen: ببین توی لیست پایینش مدل کیبورد رو نداره
<mohsen> on nist vali zadam bifaydas
<ilius> mohsen: الان روی چیه؟
<ilius> mohsen: Generic 105-Key ?
<mohsen> are
<ilius> mohsen: هممم
<mohsen> moavaghatn baz doros shod
<ilius> mohsen: از اول که اوبونتو نصب کردی همینجوری بود؟
<mohsen> kolan iran ro hazf kardam ye bar
<mohsen> ama baz to navar taskbar bala IR neveshte bod!
<mohsen> rastesh diroz asr nasb kardam khaili bash kar nakarde bodam
<mohsen> ama emroz in moshkel ro dashtam
<ilius> mohsen: یه کاربر دیگه بساز با اون وارد گنوم شو فارسی رو اضافه کن. ببین با اون هم این مشکل هست یا نه
<mohsen> bashe
<ilius> mohsen: من دیگه چیز خاصی به ذهنم نمیرسه
<mohsen> باشه اگه درس نشد دوباره نصب می کنم
<mohsen> اونجور که معلومه ایراد از اوبنتو نیست از دستکاریهای احتمالیه
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ســـــــــــــلام داش ایلیوس
<ilius> erghezi: سلام
<ilius> erghezi: :)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: آقا بیا که خیلی کارت دارم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: این چی میگه؟
<erghezi> ‏برای GNOME تا جایی میدونم فقط یک تقویم جلالی هست که اونم همیشه یک روز تاریخش رو اشتباه میزنه !
<ilius> erghezi: الان گنوم رو توی آرچ اجرا کردم خیلی خوشحالم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: تقویم شما چرا ی روز رو اشتباه نشون میده؟
<ilius> erghezi: ها؟؟
<ilius> erghezi: چه روزی رو؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: بذار آدرس سایتت رو بدم بهش:) فک کنم اپلت تقویم جلالی رو گرفته
<erghezi> ‏ilius: میگه تاریخ رو نهم زده به جای ۸م
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ببین من شبا به نظرم سر ۱۲ شب... نمی ره روز بعد
<ilius> erghezi: اپلت جلالی مولا رو میگی؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: فک کنم اون رو نصب کرده
<ilius> erghezi: این باگ رو داشت قبلا
<erghezi> ‏ilius: تو فرندفید
<erghezi> ‏ilius: الان برای شما ساعت ۱۲ شب میره روز بعد؟
<ilius> erghezi: آره
<erghezi> ‏ilius: خوبه :ی پس شب چک میکنم بهت میگم:)
<ilius> erghezi: اولش فکر کردم اون یه روز جابجا شدن رو میگی. اون الان برطرف شده
<ilius> erghezi: ولی یه ساعت تاخیر ۱۲ شب فکر نکنم هنوز برطرف شده باشه
<erghezi> ‎ilius: http://sourceforge.net/projects/starcalendar/
<ilius> erghezi: نه نه
<erghezi> ‏ilius: اینه؟ سایتت؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: پس کدوم؟
<ilius> erghezi: http://sourceforge.net/projects/starcal
<ilius> erghezi: اونه بچه ها ساختن
<ilius> erghezi: *اونو
<erghezi> ‏ilius: بیکارن؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ملت اشتباهی نصب میکنن:) نمیشه پاکش کرد؟
<ilius> erghezi: نمی‌دونم والا
<ilius> erghezi: میخواستم دیلیتش کنم
<ilius> erghezi: نشد
<erghezi> ‏ilius: پس این باگش هست!‌ ی ساعت رو هنوز داره
<ilius> erghezi: اون اصلا آپدیت نمیشه
<erghezi> ‏ilius: هیچ طوری نمیشه درستش کرد؟:(
<ilius> erghezi: نمی‌دونم باید به مولا بگی
<erghezi> ‏ilius: خودت نمی تونی کاری کنی ی ساعت زودتر بره روز بعد؟
<ilius> erghezi: استارکل هم اپلت داره
<ilius> erghezi: چرا از اون اپلیت جلالی استفاده می‌کنی؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: من مال خودت رو نصب دارما
<erghezi> ‏ilius: همین آخرین نسخش
<erghezi> ‎StarCalendar 1.5.3
<erghezi> ‏ilius: یکی تو فرفر مشکل داشت
<ilius> ‏erghezi: ‫خب بهش بگو از استارکل استفادع کنه ;-)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: همینکارو کردم:)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ولی برای شما هم ی ساعت دیر تر روز رو عوض میکنه هنوز
<ilius> erghezi: نمی‌دونم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: که برای درست شدنش باید با مولا صحبت کرد؟ آره؟
<ilius> erghezi: از اون استفاده نمی‌کنم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: مشکل داشت پس بهت میگم:)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: حالا n900
<ilius> erghezi: دو سال نشستم اونو دیولوپ کردم شد استارکل. دوباره بشینم از اول شروع کنم باگ اونو برطرف کنم؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ینی چی؟:))))))))
<ilius> erghezi: اینقدر اشکال برطرف کردم که یادم نیست
<ilius> erghezi: چی یعنی چی؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: استارکل اگه مشکل داشته باشه... باید از صفر همه چیش رو درست کنی؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: باگ استارکلندر رو میگم
<ilius> erghezi: میگم از اون اپلت مولا شروع کردم شد استارکل
<ilius> erghezi: کدوم باگ؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: همین که ۱۲ شب روز رو عوض نمیکنه
<ilius> erghezi: چرا باید عوض کنه
<ilius> erghezi: من فکر کردم اپلت جلالی رو میگی
<erghezi>  ilius خب دیگه:ی ولی نکنه میشه درستش کرد دیگه؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: حله آقا:))
<ilius> erghezi: ها؟؟
<ilius> erghezi: متوجه نشدم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ببین n900 میخوام بگیرم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: این با اوبونتو سازگاره کامل؟
<ilius> erghezi: بالاخره ساعت ۱۲ عوض می‌کنه یا نه؟
<ilius> erghezi: :-D
<erghezi> ‏ilius: خب ساعت ۱۲ شب باید بشه تا چک کنمش:ي
<ilius> erghezi: آها
<ilius> erghezi: ok
<ilius> erghezi: ساز
<ilius> erghezi: چه جور سازگاری منظورته؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: یعنی از داخل اوبونتو می تونم آهنگ سینک کنم؟ عکسام رو
<erghezi> ‏ilius: میلام رو سینک کنم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: یا مثلا بوکمارکام
<ilius> erghezi: مونت میشه
<ilius> erghezi: mass storage
<erghezi> ‏ilius: دقیقا کارایی که با آیپاد میتونم انجام بدم تو مک
<erghezi> ‏ilius: خب مانت کردنش برام مهم نیست
<erghezi> ‏ilius: آیپاد رو هم میتونم مانت کنم
<ilius> erghezi: هم حافظه درونی خودش هم کارت
<erghezi> ‏ilius: مهم اینه که بشه از طریق ی برنامه سینک کنم همه چی رو
<ilius> erghezi: خب پس چی؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: مثلا بوکمارکات رو چطوری سینک میکنی؟
<ilius> erghezi: سینک رو با فولدر میشه دیگه
<ilius> erghezi: بوکمارک چی؟
<ilius> erghezi: مرورگرش؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: میخوای بوکمارکای فایرفاکست رو ان نهصد داشته باشی
<ilius> erghezi: فایرفاکس نداره که
<ilius> erghezi: موزیلا بیسد هست ولی فایرفاکس نیست
<erghezi> ‏ilius: میدونم ندارره... ولی هیچ راهی نداره که بشه سینک کرد؟
<ilius> erghezi: هممم نمی‌دونم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: میل رو چی؟ کلاینت میلش چی؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: یا مثلا کلندرش
<erghezi> ‏ilius: کلندرش رو میشه سینک کرد؟
<ilius> erghezi: هممم نمی‌دونم
<ilius> erghezi: اصلا به فکر این چیزا نبودم تا حالا :-D
<erghezi> ‏ilius: میشه فیلم و اینا رو راحت ریخت روش؟
<ilius> erghezi: آره بابا
<ilius> erghezi: 27 G
<erghezi> ‏ilius: آخه میدونی این کارایی که میگم... تو آیپاد میشه انجام داد
<ilius> erghezi: 27 gig faghat khodesh dare
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ولی فقط تو مک و ویندوز:)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: پس فیلم رو بریزی توش... با پلیر خودش نشونم میده
<ilius> erghezi: Nokia PC Suit vase linux nist ke
<ilius> erghezi: آره
<erghezi> ‏ilius: همین چون نیست دارم می پرسم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: من ویندوز رو پاک کردم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: آیپاد رو هم فروختم :ی
<ilius> erghezi: کدک‌های اضافی رو میشه نصب کرد براش
<ilius> erghezi: :)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: مک رو هم پاک میکنم به زودی:)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ینی ان نهصد کلن بی نیازی از ویندوز؟
<ilius> erghezi: داری انقلاب می‌کنی ها
<ilius> erghezi: نیاز خاصی ندارم نه
<erghezi> ‏ilius: برای اپدیت مثلا....
<ilius> erghezi: با تقویم خودش اصلا کار نمی‌کنم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: نسخه جدید می یاد میشه راحت آپدیت کرد از لینوکس؟
<ilius> erghezi: با تقویم خودم کار می‌کنم
<ilius> erghezi: چی رو؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: میلات رو چی؟ چطوری چک میکنی؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: کلاینت خودش خوبه؟
<ilius> erghezi: هممم با مرورگر
<ilius> erghezi: gmail
<erghezi> ‏ilius: با مرورگر خیلی ضایست :ی
<ilius> erghezi: مرورگرش خیلی توپه
<ilius> erghezi: با میل کلاینتش تنظیم نکردم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: باشه بهترین هم باشه :ی به پای آیپاد که نمیرسه:)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ولی آیپاد کلاینت داشت توپ :|
<ilius> erghezi: اینم داره
<erghezi> ‏ilius: یاهو + لایو + جیمیل
<erghezi> ‏ilius: کانتکتا رو می تونه سینک کنه؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: کانکتای جیمیل و فیسبوک
<ilius> erghezi: نمی‌دونم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: اوپس:ي
<erghezi> ‏ilius: چیکار میکنی باهاش پس؟
<ilius> erghezi: چت گوگل و ای‌آر‌سی رو تست کردم خودم
<ilius> erghezi: فیس بوک هم داره
<erghezi> ‏ilius: فیسبوک برنامش خوبه؟
<ilius> erghezi: والا نمی‌دونم
<ilius> erghezi: با فیس‌بوک زیاد کار نمی‌کنم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: خب مرورگرش چطوریه؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: سایتا رو چطوری نشون میده؟
<ilius> erghezi: مرورگرش خوبه
<ilius> erghezi: عالی
<erghezi> ‏ilius: آخه می دونی سایتا دو نسخه دارن
<ilius> erghezi: تقریبا همه سایت‌ها رو نشون میده
<erghezi> ‏ilius: نسخه موبایل رو بالا می یاره؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: یا نسخه عادیش رو؟
<ilius> erghezi: مثل فایرفاکس دسکتاپ تقریبا
<erghezi> ‏ilius: یعنی مثلا گوگل ریدر میری، نسخه عادیش رو بالا مییاره؟
<ilius> erghezi: میگم همه سایت‌ها. همشون که نسخه موبایل ندارن
<ilius> erghezi: آره بابا
<erghezi> ‏ilius: آیپاد که من میرم... نود درصد سایتا فرق میکرد:)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: نسخه بهینه شده داشتن
<ilius> erghezi: سایز متن و زوم و اینا رو که می‌تونی تنظیم کنی
<erghezi> ‏ilius: نسخه مخصوص آیپاد و آیفون
<erghezi> ‏ilius: همین وبلاگ خودت حتی !
<erghezi> ‏ilius: وردپرس دات کام کلن ی نسخه مخصوص آیپاد دارره
<ilius> erghezi: هممم نمی‌دونستم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: میخوای عکسش رو بدم ببینی چه شکلیه
<ilius> erghezi: مگه نفروختی آیپادت رو؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: چرا :)‌سه شنبه تحویلش میدم :ی
<erghezi> ‏ilius: وبلاگت چی بود؟
<ilius> erghezi: saeedgnu.wordpress.com
<ilius> erghezi: http://thenokiablog.com/2009/10/19/nokia-n900-review-email/
<erghezi> ‏ilius: وبلاگ خودت آیپاد این شکلی میشه:)‌ http://ubuntuone.com/p/RL8/
<erghezi> ‏ilius: میگم بعد این رمش رو زیاد کرد؟ یا همشون ۲۵۶ مگه؟
<ilius> erghezi: هممم
<erghezi> ‎Google Sync for Email is not fully supported. It can download some emails, but will not display the content or recipient.
<ilius> erghezi: همون شکل اصلی‌ش رو هم می‌تونه این نشون بده
<erghezi> ‏خیلی عجیبه که مشکل داره:(
<erghezi> ‏ilius: آیپادم میتونه نشون بده:)
<ilius> erghezi: رمش رو فکر کنم بشه زیاد کرد
<ilius> erghezi: چک می‌کنم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ولی دلیلی نداره سوئیچ کنم حالت اصلی... چون این نسخه بهینه شدست
<erghezi> ‏ilius: دیگه نیازی نیست زوم کنم...  همه چی درست نشون داده میشه
<ilius> erghezi: بذار یه اسکرین شات بدم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: این اپل بی پدر کاری کرده که هر کسی ی نسخه مخصوص آیپاد بسازه
<erghezi> ‏ilius: مثلا وارد نسخه آیپاد فرندفید بشی از داخل گوشی
<erghezi> ‏ilius: نمی تونی با دکمه های کیبرد جابجا شی
<erghezi> ‏ilius: فقط با تاچش کار میکنه
<ilius> erghezi: با این میشه
<ilius> erghezi: میشه یه متنی رو توی مرورگرش کپی پیست کرد؟
<ilius> erghezi: یا کپی کرد یه جای دیگه پیست کرد
<erghezi> ‏ilius: به راحتی! خیلی خیلی راحت
<erghezi> ‏ilius: لعنتی این اپل کارش تو این چیزا درسته
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ینی برای همینه که مردم می خرنش....
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ولی خب مشکل من همون انحصارشه:)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: لعنتی منو مجبور میکنه ریست کنم برم مک!
<erghezi> ‏ilius: زورکی :ی خب نسخه لینوکس داشت برنامش خوب بودش
<ilius> erghezi: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3154538/images/Screenshot-20101129-152412.png
<erghezi> ‏ارره:)
<erghezi> ‏خودکار اینو بالا می یاره؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: خودکار و دیفالتش اینه؟
<ilius> erghezi: آره
<erghezi> ‏ilius: خیلی خوبه اگه اینطور باشه
<erghezi> ‏ilius: n9 به نظرت واستم بیاد؟
<ilius> erghezi: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3154538/images/screenshot-n900-2010-08-23-155032.png
<ilius> erghezi: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3154538/images/screenshot-n900-2010-09-14-103419.png
<ilius> erghezi: واستی چی بیاد؟
<erghezi> ‎ilius: N9
<ilius> erghezi: N900?
<ilius> erghezi: N9 chie?
<erghezi> ‎ilius: http://www.engadget.com/photos/nokias-qwerty-slidin-n9-shows-up-in-the-wilds-of-china/#3277338
<erghezi> ‏ilius: لو رفته... قراره میگو روش نصب باشه دیگه:)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: مشخصات کامل سخت افزاریش رو هم اینجا زده! http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n9-3398.php
<ilius> erghezi: هممم نمی‌دونم والا
<erghezi> ‏ilius: حالا من نمی دونم چطوری هنوز در نیومده... ریزش رو در اوردن ...
<erghezi> ‏ilius: وزنش خیلی کم شده... فیلم برداری اچ دی داره:)
<ilius> erghezi: no idea
<erghezi> ‏ilius: از همه مهمتر رمشه که ۵۱۲ مگ شده
<ilius> erghezi: کی میخواد بیاد؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ۲۰۱۱ صد درصد
<erghezi> ‏ilius: احتمالا باید نیمه اولش بیاد دیگه... وگرنه دیرتر بیاد که فایده نداره
<ilius> erghezi: همون اولش هم که نمیشه خرید
<ilius> erghezi: اولش توی ایران گرونه احتمالا
<ilius> erghezi: باید دید کی قابل خریدن میشه و قیمتش چقدره
<ilius> erghezi: تازه احتمالا ناپایدارتر از مائمو باشه
<ilius> erghezi: همین مائمو۵ الان کلی باگ داره. بعضی وقتا کلا فریز می‌کنه
<erghezi> ‏ilius: باشه... پایداریش که درست میشه
<erghezi> ‏ilius: مهم رمشه
<erghezi> ‏ilius: آخه مثلن شما گفتین آندروید روش نصب میشه
<erghezi> ‏ilius: یا حتی دبیان... ولی کنده
<erghezi> ‏۲۵۶ مگ خیلی خیلی کمه:(
<erghezi> ‎https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=sudbury-lucid-20101019-5.png
<erghezi> ‏سرعت بوت رو:)
<erghezi> ‏زیر ۶ ثانیه اوبونتو رو بالا اورده:))
<erghezi> ‎lool
<ilius> erghezi: :)
<ilius> erghezi: میخوای چیکار کنی باهاش؟
<ilius> erghezi: کی‌دی‌ای اجرا کنی؟
<ilius> erghezi: من کی گفتم اندروید روش کنده
<erghezi> ‏ilius: نه تو فرفر :)‌یکی هارد اس اس دی خریده
<ilius> erghezi: اصلا تست نکردم تا حالا
<erghezi> ‏ilius: مک رو بالا اورده:)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: فک میکنه سرعتش زیاده و ترسیده که نکنه مشکلی پیش اومده:)))
<erghezi> ‏ilius: نمی دونه زیر ۶ ثانیه هم داریم....
<ilius> erghezi: اوبونتو رو؟ مک رو؟ روی چی؟
<ilius> erghezi: الان داشتیم در مورد ان۹۰۰ صحبت می‌کردیم
<ilius> erghezi: منم بگی نگی گیجم الان :-D
<erghezi> ‏ilius: گیجیا:))))
<ilius> erghezi: اون اسکرین شات ها رو دیدی؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: آره نفس
<erghezi> ‏ilius: این تقویمت چه خوشگله :ی
<erghezi> ‏ilius: پورتش کردی!؟
<ilius> erghezi: :-D
<ilius> erghezi: آره
<erghezi> ‏ilius: بابا ایوول:)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: پس چرا اینا رو وبلاگت نمی نویسی!؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: لب و چوله ملت رو آب میندازه:ی
<erghezi> ‏ilius: کلن فروش ان نهصد میره بالا:)))
<erghezi> ‏ilius: دسکتابش چیه؟ کی‌دی ایه؟ یا گنوم؟
<ilius> erghezi: :-D
<ilius> erghezi: حالا بعدا میخواستم بذارم
<ilius> erghezi: میخوام تکمیلش کنم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: بعدن موقعی که نابود شد؟:)))
<ilius> erghezi: چی نابود شد؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ببینم شما دیگه رو میگو مشکلی نداری؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: یعنی راحت رو میگو هم نصب میشه برنامت؟
<ilius> erghezi: نمی‌دونم والا
<erghezi> ‏ilius: یا اینهمه زحمت فقط برای مائمو بی خودی بوده؟:(
<ilius> erghezi: احتمالا مشکل خاصی نباشه
<ilius> erghezi: پورتش به مائمو هم کار خاصی نداشت
<ilius> erghezi: کار دو سه روز بود
<erghezi> ‏ilius: پس دمشون گرم :ی
<erghezi> ‏ilius: خب تو همین رو نمی تونی کاری کنی که سینک شه با گوگل؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: با تقویم گوگل :|
<erghezi> ‏ilius: خیلی چیز توپی میشد
<ilius> erghezi: تقویم خودم با گوگل سینک شه؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: تقویم گوگل کار کردی؟
<ilius> erghezi: چشم یادم باشه روش کار کنم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ببین مثلا من الان تو تقویم گوگل برنامه های کلیک رو دارم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: برنامه های پخش بی بی سی
<ilius> erghezi: معمولا فقط پنج‌شنبه جمعه می‌تونم روی پروژه‌های خودم کار کنم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: حالا اگه سینک شه
<ilius> erghezi: بس که شرکت وقتم رو پر کرده
<erghezi> ‏ilius: من از داخل موبایل می تونم همه رو داشته باشم :ي
<erghezi> ‏ilius: خب شوما اگه ی ۴ تا عکس بذاری:) ملت پولم بهت میدن :ي
<erghezi> ‏ilius: دونت میگن چی چیه؟ :ی
<ilius> erghezi: نه بابا
<erghezi> ‏ilius: چی نه بابا؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: میخوای دویست هزار بریزم به حسابت؟:)))
<ilius> erghezi: نه مرسی :-D
<ramanK> Kasi nemidune in anjoman key mikhad dorost she ?
<ramanK> alan admin anjoman kojast ?
<ramanK> zendast ?
<ramanK> balayi saresh nayumade bashe !
<everplays> ramanK, pong
<ramanK> everplays: tashakkor az pong . ^
<erghezi> ‏ilius: میگم خب ی شماره حساب بذار وبلاگت:) جدی جدی :ي
<erghezi> ‏ilius: مث بر و بچ ام تاکس
<everplays> ramanK, admin ke mehdi-e :) ama inke key dorost mishe ro nemidoonam
<ramanK> everplays: aslan chi shode ? dare dasti tak take record haye database ro edit mikone ?
<erghezi> ‏everplays: تو انجمن زده ظرف ی دقیقه درست میشه :ي
<ramanK> erghezi: tayid mishe ! :D
<erghezi> ‏ramanK: اگه تغییراتش زیاد باشه و خوب خوبه باز:)
<ilius> erghezi: باشه
<erghezi> ‏ramanK: ی دکمه تشکر بذارن حداقل :ی
<ramanK> erghezi: tashakkor ke migan vase ruhiye bache ha khub nist !
<everplays> ramanK, hehe, are dige :) mage mikhasti script benevise? :D doone doone data ro mibare ke motmaen bashe dorost-an
<everplays> taze khodesh type mikone
<erghezi> ‏ilius: این باتریش رو چطوری باید بفهمم تقلبیه یا اصل؟
<everplays> copy/paste mamnoo
<ramanK> everplays: :))
<ilius> erghezi: نمی‌دونم
<ilius> erghezi: از زهرا بپرس
<ramanK> erghezi: rast migi , hichi mohem tar az amniyate data nist !
<ramanK> erghezi: vaghti tasavvor mikonam blob haye database ro ham dasti minvise vaghean behesh eftekhar mikonam !
<erghezi> ‏ramanK: ها ها:)))
<erghezi> ‏ramanK: مگه اینکارا خودکار نشده؟ هنوز همه چی دستیه؟
<ramanK> everplays: vaghti tasavvor mikonam blob haye database ro ham dasti minvise vaghean behesh eftekhar mikonam !
<n4v4r3d> btavakkoli: salam hasti
<ramanK> erghezi: eshtebahi vase shoma ferestadam . dashtam ba everplays shukhi mikardam ruhiyamun khub she !
<ramanK> erghezi: be har hal khube ruhie shoma ham shad shod !
<everplays> hehe :D tahesh bood ramanK
<erghezi> ‏everplays: ی خورده خب روحیه به ما هم بده :ی
<ramanK> everplays: :D
<everplays> erghezi, poolie :D
<ramanK> everplays: Paypal ham ghabul mikoni ?
<erghezi> ‏everplays: مفتی بودش، دونت می دادم:ی ولی الان دیگه هیچی....
<everplays> :D
<ilius> chi?
<ilius> SMF poolie?
<ramanK> ilius: na , ruhie pulie !
<ilius> ramanK: :-D
<ilius> ramanK: licensesh chi?
<ramanK> ilius: mage ruhie ham license dare ?!
<ilius> ramanK: توی دنیایی که رکوردهای دیتابیس رو دستی می نویسن و روحیه هم پولیه بعید نیست کپی رایت هم داشته باشه
<ramanK> ilius: :))
<ilius> :-D
<ramanK> vali jeddan yeki az in mehdi khabar begire adam negaran mishe !
<ramanK> :D
<everplays> ramanK, taze akhar-e hafte ham forum tatil-e http://identi.ca/mehdi
<ramanK> everplays: identica royat shod , tayid mishe :D
<mohsen> دوستان یه مجموعه 90 مگی تو ترمینال در حال دانلود هست به صورت بسته های مختلف همون بسته های دارای محدودیت -- چندتاشون تا الان دانلود شدن امکانش هست یه جوری اونارو استخراج کنم و اگه دانلود کنسل بشه
<mohsen> اونا از بین نرن و نیاز نباشه دوباره همرو دانلود کنم؟
<mohsen> یه جور دیگه سوال رو بپرسم فایلهای دانلودی توسط ترمینال کجا میرن ؟ شاید بتونم بک آپ بگیرم
<farad> کسی می تونه یه دیکشنری خوب  همراه بافایل های صوتی معرفی کنید ؟ ممنون میشم
<mohsen> any body?
<farad> می تونی  یه دیکشنری خوب  همراه بافایل های صوتی معرفی کنید ؟ ممنون میشم
<ilius> farad: StarDict
<farad> فایل های صوتی شو  از کجا بگیرم ؟
<ilius> farad: apt-get install stardict, festival, espeak
<ilius> farad: human tts ham hast mituni dl koni
<mohsen> ilius: فایلهای دانلودی ترمینال کجا می رن ؟
 * ilius brb
<farad> می رن تو هhome
<farad> home زخیره می شه
<mohsen> کجاش؟
<mohsen> من الان یه بسته دارم می گیرم که چندا تا زیر مجموعه داره اونایی که تا الان ازش دانلود شدن کجان؟
<farad> فایل های دانلود ی ام در هوم زخیره میشه
<farad> میشه از سایت خاصی فایل های دانلودی اش را دانلود کنم ؟
<farad> منظورم فایل های صوتی دیکشنری
<farad> شما استار دیکت دارین؟
<farad> اگه کسی استار دیکت داره بهم بگه فایل های صوتی اش را از چه سایتی باید دانلود کنم
<farad> ؟
<farad> کسی نیست؟
<ilius> sorry
<ilius> mohsen: apt?
<ilius> mohsen: /var/cache/apt/archives
<mohsen> ilius: تنکس
<ilius> farad: نصب کردی اونایی که گفتم رو؟
<ilius> farad: apt-get install stardict festival espeak
<mohsen> ilius:  اگه این بسته که از ترمینال می گیرم و مثلا از 10 تا 8 تاش دانلود شده باشه و دانلود قطع بشه اون 8 تا پاک می شن ؟ و دوباره باید گرفته بشن ؟ ( از طریق ترمینال)
<ilius> mohsen: فکر نکنم
<ilius> mohsen: توی همون مسیری که گفتم قرار می‌گیره
<mohsen> تنکس ilius  ببینم چی میشه
<ilius> mohsen: اگه تنظیم نشده باشه که پاک بشه پاک نمیشه
<mohsen> والا تنظمیات که همون دیفالت هست من چیزی رو عوض نکردم
<ilius> mohsen: Synaptic -> Setting -> Preferenes -> Files
<mohsen> فقط یه بار داشتم بسته فونت رو می گرفتم وقتی سیستم خود خود به خاطر هنگ ریستارت شد دوباره زدم دانلود شه که قبلیارو هم از اول گرفت ilius
<ilius> mohsen: Leave All ...
<mohsen> ilius:apt-getیه ایراد به نظر من البته تو اوبونتو اینه که دو برنامه که از یک س.ورس؟ استفاده می کنن نمی تونن همزمان اجرا شن مثلا سیناپتک و
<ilius> mohsen: دو تا پکیج منیجر همزمان نمی‌تونن اجرا بشه
<ilius> mohsen: ربطی به استفاده از یک سورس نداره
<mohsen> خوب نامردیه :دی اما چرا نمی تونه؟ ilius
<ilius> mohsen: چون دو تاشون میخوان همزمان روی دیتابیس پکیج‌ها رایت کنن
<ilius> mohsen: میشه یه فایل همزمان توسط دو برنامه بعنوان رایت باز بشه
<ilius> mohsen: ?
<ilius> mohsen: و همزمان رایت کنن روش؟
<mohsen> ilius: و ممکنه تلاقی پیش بیاد
<ilius> mohsen: اصلا توی هییچ توزیع لینوکسی نمیشه دو تا پکیج منیجر اجرا کرد
<ilius> mohsen: ممکنه نه. حتما پیش میاد
<ilius> mohsen: توی ویندوز هم نمی‌توی دو تا پنجره
<ilius> mohsen: Add/Remove Programs
<ilius> mohsen: باز کنی
<mohsen> ilius:  خوب دقیقا گرفتم چی شد . الان می خوام آرشیو رو کپی کنم یه کمش رو کپی کرد اما بعد ارور پرومیشن داد
<ilius> mohsen: روی چه فایلی؟
<ilius> mohsen: مهم نیست
<ilius> mohsen: file lock
<ilius> mohsen: skip bezan
<mohsen> آره ilius  همون ارور رو داد و بعد اسکیپ زدم اما کپی کنسل شد !
<mohsen> ilius:  درس شد
<ilius> mohsen: فکر نکنم کنسل شده باشه
<mohsen> مرسی
<mohsen> اول کنسل شد دوباره زدم انجام داد
<farad> دارم با apt-fast دانلود می کنم
<farad> دارم استار دیکت رو با اپت فست دانلود می کنم
<ilius> farad: اون دو تایی که گفتم صوت ماشینی هستن
<ilius> farad: machine tts != real (human) tts
<ilius> farad: tts = text to speech
<farad> می خوام صدای انسانی باشه
<ilius> farad: هست
<farad> نه ماشینی
<ilius> farad: ولی حجمش زیاد میشه ها
<ilius> farad: 81 M
<farad> یعنی صداش طبیعیه ؟ یا ماشینی؟
<ilius> farad: طبیعی
<ilius> farad: http://sourceforge.net/projects/stardict/files/WyabdcRealPeopleTTS/
<farad> حجمش چه قدری میشه ؟
<ilius> farad: اونایی که گفتم با اپت نصب کنی ماشینی بود  ==> festival  &  espeak
<ilius> farad: لینک رو باز کن
<ilius> farad: 84 M
<farad> باز کردم
<ilius> farad: دانلود کن
<ilius> farad: WyabdcRealPeopleTTS.tar.bz2
<farad> ۳.۱مگ ؟
<ilius> farad: تنظیم می‌کنی توی استاردیکت
<ilius> farad: 84.3 meg
<ilius> farad: نوشته دیگه بابا
<farad> 191.9 MB?
<ilius> farad: اون کل پوشه هست
<ilius> farad: http://sourceforge.net/projects/stardict/files/WyabdcRealPeopleTTS/2.1.0/WyabdcRealPeopleTTS.tar.bz2/download
<ilius> :-/
<farad> درسته من اوبونتو ۱۰.۱۰ دارم
<farad> الان دانلود میکنم
<ilius> farad: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3154538/dic/Open%20Dictionary%20aka%20QueerDick-2010-09-28-rich.tar.gz
<ilius> farad: این کاملترین دیتابیس انگلیس به فارسی برای استاردیکت
<ilius> farad: من دارم میرم
<ilius> farad: هر وقت استاردیکت نصب شد بگو
<ilius> farad: تنظیماتش رو بگم
<farad> ب
<farad> الان از مخازن نصب کردم
<farad> فقط نمی دونم کجاست؟
<ilius> farad: Application -> Accessries -> StarDict
<ilius> farad: می‌تونی تظیم کنی هر بار موقع لاگین خودش اجرا شه
<ilius> farad: System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<ilius> farad: استاردیکت که باز شد
<ilius> farad: گوشه سمت راست پایین
<ilius> farad: گوشهٔ گوشه
<ilius> farad: دکمهٔ تنظیماتش هست
<ilius> farad: اونو بزن
<farad> این چیه ؟
<farad> : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3154538/dic/Open%20Dictionary%20aka%20QueerDick-2010-09-28-rich.tar.gz
<ilius> farad: دانلودش کردی؟
<farad> این چیه ؟
<farad> من استاردیکت رو از مخازن دانلود کردم
<ilius> farad: انگلیسی به فارسی
<ilius> farad: برای استاردیکت
<ilius> farad: باید به دیتابیس‌های استاردیکت اضافه بشه
<farad> هر دو تا لینک  تا ۱۵ دقیقه دیگه دانلود میشن
<farad> این پکیج هارو هم نصب کنم یا نه؟
<farad>  libestools2.0 stardict-common stardict-gnome stardict-plugin   stardict-plugin-espeak stardict-plugin-festival stardict-plugin-gucharmap
<ilius> farad: are
<farad> استار دیکت را باز کردم
<farad> الان نصب شد همرا با اون پکیج ها
<amidelalune> forum hamchenan downe?
<ilius> farad: تنظیماتش رو باز کردی؟
<ilius> farad: دکمه گوشه سمت راست پایین
<farad> باز کردم
<ilius> farad: Dictionary -> Sound
<ilius> farad: Use TTS Program
<ilius> farad: روی اون فلش بزن. فستیوال رو انتخاب کن
<farad> sound کجاست؟
<farad> باز کردم
<farad> خوب بعدش چی کار کنم
<ilius> farad: فستیوال رو زدی؟
<ilius> farad: ببندش
<ilius> farad: یه کلمه تایپ کن
<ilius> farad: اینتر
<ilius> farad: تلفظ می‌کنه
<farad> اره زدم
<farad> چه طوری؟
<ilius> farad: تلفظ می‌کنه؟
<farad> زدم water
<ilius> farad: اینتر زدی؟
<farad> ولی تلفظ نمی کنه
<farad> اره
<ilius> farad: اون دکمه چرخ‌دنده زیرش رو بزن
<farad> زدم
<ilius> farad: تلفظ نمی‌کنه؟
<farad> کدوم دیتا بیس را باید انتخاب کنم
<farad> چینی نوشته
<farad> یه پیغام اومده که باید یه اکانت ایجاد کنید
<ilius> Farhad: اون تلفظ دانلودش تموم شد؟
<Farhad> اینترنتم قطع شده بود
<Farhad> الان درست شد ه
<Farhad> هر دو لینکی که داده بود ی را دانلود کردم
<Farhad> الان با این دو فایل که یکی دیتابیس و دیگری فایل های صوتی چیکار کنم ؟
<ilius> Farhad: wyabc...
<Farhad> کجا باید آنها را وارد کنم
<ilius> Farhad: اونو اکسترکت ککن
<Farhad> اکسترکت کنم؟
<ilius> Farhad: از حالت فشردگی خارج کن
<ilius> Farhad: توی مسیری که توی ستینگ استاردیکت هست بذار
<ilius> Farhad: یا مسیرش توی استاردیکت رو تغییر بده
<ilius> Farhad: StarDict -> Preferences -> Dictionary -> Sound -> RealPepleTTS
<ilius> Farhad: دیدی؟
<Farhad> مسیرشو می تونم به دسکتا
<Farhad> مسیرشو می تونم تعیین بکنم؟
<ilius> Farhad: بهتره روی دسکتاپ نباشه
<ilius> Farhad: ممکنه یه وقت پاکش کنی
<ilius> Farhad: توی همون
<ilius> Farhad: /usr/share
<ilius> Farhad: بهتره
<Farhad> مسیرش پاک شد
<Farhad> الان نمیدونم کجا باید بریزم
<Farhad> کجای share?
<ilius> Farhad: cp -R Wyabc... /usr/share
<ilius> Farhad: ls -ld /usr/share/Wa[TAB]
<Farhad> باشه
<ilius> Farhad: توی ترمینال چند حرف از اسمش رو تایپ کنی تب بزنی کامل می‌کنه
<ilius> Farhad: گرافیکی هم که پوشه‌ش رو باز کنی، کنترل+ال بزنی می‌تونی آدرس پوشه رو سلکت کنی و کپی کنی
<ilius> Farhad: و پیست کنی
<Farhad> هستی؟
<ilius> Farhad: are
<Farhadd> هستی
<Farhadd> من دیسکانکت شدم
<internet> .  هستش میخواستم ببین اگر من مودم رو به لپتاپ وصل کنم و لپتاپ را به شبکه بیسیم ایا درایور ان را در هنگام اپدیت  درست میکنه dsl-200 d-link سلام مودم من
<internet> چون برام سخته که به اینترنت بیسیم وصل شوم این سوال رو می کنم.
<ghjgh> salam manzor az ( Head package:  	rp-pppoe ) chye??
 * WhiteCrow1 baro bax salam
<milad> salam man taze varedam inja mitonam soal beporsam
<freebsd> begoo agha milad
<freebsd> ;)
<milad> man taze ba ubuntu ashna shodam.mishe barname haye mofid va zarori ubuntu besorate list behem begin ke onaro download konam
<milad> chon yek alame barname hast
<milad> man vesion 10.10 nasb kardam
<freebsd> agha avval az hame ubuntu-restricted-extras ro dl kon
<freebsd> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<milad> az download center?
<freebsd> az unjaam mishe
<freebsd> vali behtare ke ye terminal baaz koni
<freebsd> baed benevisi:
<freebsd> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<milad> bashe bad chikar konam
<freebsd> baed download mishe dige
<freebsd> in ye package moheme
<milad> ok
<freebsd> shamele abzar haye pashe seda
<freebsd> tasvir
<freebsd> HD
<freebsd> va dar vaghe karayi ke roozane adam mikone
<freebsd> donbale narmafzare khasi hasti?
<milad> hala yek sole dige bar midoni man chanta narm afzar download kardam va nasb shodan.hala mesle windows nemishe file setup in barname haro negah dasht
<milad> chon man yek bar majbor shodam ubuntu unistall konam
<milad> hala dobare hamaro bayad download konam
<freebsd> ahan! bebin, harchi ke nasb kardi az avval hamash dar directory milad /VAR/CACHE/APT zakhire mishe
<freebsd> faghat kafiye in directory ro roo ye flash ya jayi negah dari
<freebsd> va vaghti dobare ubuntu nasb kardi hamoon file haro bargardooni too in directory
<milad> ok
<milad> gereftam
<freebsd> az che narmafzarayi mamoolan estefade mikoni?
<milad> daste shoma dard nekone
<freebsd> khahesh mikonam
<milad> rastesh man chon taze shoro be kar kardam aval bename haye pashe mp3 va film va....... download kardam
<milad> bad ubuntu update kardam
<milad> vali hamashon parin
<freebsd> khob, ishalla movafagh bashi
<freebsd> inbar ke oonaro dl kardi o nasb kardi
<freebsd> ye backup az /var/cache/apt begir o khalas
<freebsd> dafeye baed rahati
<freebsd> age majboor shodi dobare format koni o ina
<milad> mamnon
<milad> man hamishe mitonam biam inja soalamo peporsam????
<freebsd> are
<freebsd> agha mitooni beri too
<freebsd> www.technotux.org beporsi
<freebsd> oonja shayad behtar ham bashe
<milad> mcafee mige  :  "This site is blocked technotux.org This site is being blocked due to the rating of this site McAfee Security Rating: Red  "
<milad> dar har sorat mamnon
<freebsd> na agha in kheyli ajibe
<freebsd> eshtebah mikone
<freebsd> kheyli site khoobiye
<freebsd> baraye linux dar iran
<freebsd> hala khodet midooni dige...
<milad> vala mcafee in site block kard!!!!!!!
<freebsd> =))
<freebsd> khob blockeresho khamoosh kon ;)
<milad> aya dar ubuntu niaz be firewall ham daram????
<freebsd> hala hartor rahati
<freebsd> na be oon soorat
<freebsd> vali bashe behtare
<milad> mishe behem moarefi koni
<freebsd> kollan dar hasteye linux ye firewall vojood dare be name IPTABLES
<freebsd> ghabele uninstall o inaaam nist
<freebsd> ye firewall hast va ye router
<milad> behem goftan virus nemigire bikhiale antivirus shodam vali khodamam fekr mikonam firewall lazeme
<freebsd> oon narm afzar hayi ke be esme firewall hastan faghat oon IPTABLES ro dorost tanzim mikonan
<milad> dorost
<freebsd> man ghablan UBUNTU dashtam, alan FEDORA nasb kardam
<freebsd> rastesh yadam rafte esme firewall ro
<milad> bayad beram onja enable konamesh
<freebsd> FEDORA too khodesh yeki dare
<freebsd> male UBUNTU ro yadam rafte
<freebsd> affarin!
<milad> ok
<freebsd> rastesho bekay na firewall lazem dari na antivirus
<freebsd> khialet rahat ;)
<milad> yani ye moghe hack nemisham
<milad> ?
<freebsd> na baba khialet rahat
<milad> ok
<freebsd> faghat narmafzare motefareghe az jahaye motmaen nasb kon
<freebsd> chertopert az internet dl nakon nasb koni
<milad> vaghean system amele khobie
<freebsd> vali kollan chizayi ke ba khode abzar haye UBUNTU nasb mikoni kamelan amn hastan
<milad> ok bashe
<freebsd> harf nadare baba
<freebsd> shak nakon
<freebsd> hala kam kam bishtar ke yaad migiri asheghesh mishi
<freebsd> be ghorane majid man 4 5 mahe windows ro az zendegim hazf kardam
<milad> ok pas yani az khode download centeresh estefade konam
<freebsd> are
<freebsd> ye chiziam hast be esme APT-GET
<freebsd> ke az tooye TERMINAL ejra mishe
<freebsd> oon hamoone vali be soorate TEXT-ME
<freebsd> *TEXT-MODE
<milad> manam fekr konam vaghti kar ba ubuntu ro yad begiram dige soraghe windows naram
<freebsd> daghighan! eyne MAC OS X mimoone
<freebsd> avval taraf ham MAC OS X ro hamrahe WINDOWS rooye computeresh negah midare
<freebsd> ke age yevaght natoonest kari ro anjam bede lang namoone
<freebsd> kam kam enghadr hamoon MAC OS X ya LINUX ro yaad migire
<freebsd> ke ye dafe be khodesh miad mibine moddataye toolani too WINDOWS narafte
<milad> doroste
<freebsd> ketab ham bekhooni khoobe
<freebsd> rajebe LINUX
<milad> kheili mamnon.kheili lotf kardi.besyar azat sepasgozaram.baraye emshab dige khobe .bishtar mozahem nemisham
<freebsd> ghorboone shoma agha milad ;)
<freebsd> faghat ye kari bokon
<freebsd> be doostanet ham badi ya khoobiye linux ro begoo
<freebsd> :d
<freebsd> va dvdisho beheshoon bede
<freebsd> ke try konan
<milad> rastesh be 3 tashon goftam yekishon nasb karde
<freebsd> eyval
<freebsd> kheyli khoobe
<freebsd> enghadr LINUX doost daramaaaa
<freebsd> nemidooni
<milad> are ensafan khobe
<farhad3949> سلام به همگی
<milad> felan bye
<farhad3949> یه سوال درمورد استاردیک دارم
<farhad3949> دیتابیس دیکشنری فارسی را دانلود کرد م
<farhad3949> و الان نمی دونم این دیتا بیس را به استار دیکت اضافه کنم
<freebsd> agha, inja age javab nagerefty too www.technotux.org bepors
<freebsd> oonjaaam khoobe
<behdin> سلام چطوری میشه کوبونتو رو از روی سی دی روی اوبونتو نصب کرد
<commander_> salam
<commander_> salam
<commander_> man ye soal dashtam
<commander_> kasi mitone komakam kone?
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-30
<vpn> SALAM  Mikhastam connection PPTP VPN besazam ama error field mide?
<satanix7> vpn: ubuntu i?
<vpn> satanix7: ubnutu 10.10
<satanix7> vpn: che error i mide?
<vpn> satanix7: daghighan nemidonam (Field to connect) bebakhshid age man bekham  etelaat ye vpn connection e  ke to windows ro be ubuntu bebaram baiad chi kar konam
<satanix7> vpn: dar morede windows be linux ro nemidoonam
<satanix7> vpn: baa networkmanager say mikoni vasl shi dige?
<vpn> satanix7:  Balte
<vpn> satanix7:  Bale
<satanix7> vpn: file e /var/log/messages ro baaz kon, boro be entehaa esh, bebin che error i daade NetworkManager
<vpn> ok man majboram computer ro rest konam ama ba hamin uer barmigardam mamanun.
<satanix7> ehtemalan zade 'No VPN secrets!'
<iran> salam man vaghti mikham to visual effet  ro extra begzarm in error ro mide   ( SystemError: installArchives() failed)
<iran> card graphicam 7300 go hast
<ramanK> khoda ro shokr anjoman bargasht
<ramanK> adam delesh mikhad in cracker haro nefrin kone !
<ramanK> yeki az OP haye aziz lotf kone topic channel ro edit kone !
<goodboy> SystemError: installArchives() failed
<goodboy> wifi
<badjokerr> کارا خدا
<badjokerr> یه عمر ما نمی اومدیم اینجا
<badjokerr> چقد شلوغه
<badjokerr> نصفشون روبوتن !
<Bersam> badjokerr: بابا سه تا روبوت بیشتر این جا نیستا!
<badjokerr> Bersam: خوب از اون بقیه که روبوت محسوب شدن معذرت میخوام
<badjokerbot> Bersam: منم شدم روبوت که به کسی بر نخوره
<Bersam> badjokerbot: بعله ... !
<Guest97484> hi
<badjokerr> Guest97484: های
<Guest97484> bazam hi
<Bersam> !question
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest97484> hala bye
<ramanK> ashkan: ping
<ashkan> ramanK: pong.
<ramanK> ashkan: mamnun az pong . agha shoma dastrasi op be channel dari?
<ashkan> ramanK: #ubuntu-ir manzoorete?
<ramanK> ashkan: bali
<ashkan> aakharin baari ke check kardam daashtam fekr mikonam, chetor?
<ramanK> ashkan: age dari in topic ro edit koni behtare
<ramanK> ashkan: rasti kheili vaghte ba shoma sohbat nakarde budam. omidvaram haletun khub bashe :)
<ashkan> ramanK: chi kaaresh konam?
<ashkan> yai chisho edit konam?
<ramanK> ashkan: anjoman behesh hamle shode bud alan dige up shode. un peighame anjoman dar hale bazsazio .... ro hazf konid
<ashkan> man oon ghesmat haaye farsi ro hazf mikonam pas. chon alaan aslan farsi nemibinam injaa.
<ramanK> ashkan: ahan , khube . hamun farsi haro hazf konid :D
* ashkan changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh
<ashkan> khoobe alaan?
<ramanK> ashkan: bali. besyar mamnun ;)
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: salam bar shoma
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: سلام
<Dark-Sun> من یک سناریو مطرح می‌کنم، شما بگین چه کلید واژه‌ای رو به گوگل بدم تا نرم افزار مورد نظرم رو پیدا کنم
<Dark-Sun> خیلی خب. این بخش پنج امتیاز داره.
<Dark-Sun> برنامه‌ای که یک دایرکتوری خاصی رو به عنوان ورودی بگیره و هر تغییری روش انجام شد رو توی یک مسیر پشتیبان ذخیره کنه.
<Dark-Sun> کلید‌واژه‌های پیشنهادیتون رو اینجا تایپ کنین
<Dark-Sun> بسیار خب. کسی پیشنهادی نداشت؟
<Dark-Sun> زمان داره به پایان می‌رسه.
<Dark-Sun> خیلی خب زمان این پرسش به پایان رسید.
<Dark-Sun> حالا پرسش دوم رو مطرح می‌کنم
<Dark-Sun> که البته بی‌شباهت به پرسش اولی نیست. امشب پرسش‌های سختی داریم. به نظر می‌رسه تهیه کننده خوشحال‌تر از همیشه است!!
<Dark-Sun> پرسش دوم اینه که چه کلید‌واژه‌هایی ممکنه معرف برنامه‌ای باشه که با اجرای پروسه‌های خاصی، از مسیر خاصی در فایل سیستم پشتیبان بگیره.
<Dark-Sun> توجه کنین که اسم برنامه اینجا مورد پرسش نیست.
<Dark-Sun> بلکه فقط کلید واژه‌ای که بتونه نتیجه‌ی مورد نظر رو از گوگل برگردونه مورد نظره.
<Dark-Sun> بسیار خب سوشیانت از دور مسابقه حذف شد.
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> poing
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: متاسفم این کلید واژه معتبر نیست.
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: man ba in mosabeghe ha kari nadaram amma be rsync negahi andakhti?
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: منظورتون نرم افزاری به این اسم هست؟
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: bali
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: اجازه بدین نگاهی به گوگل باندازم شاید شما برنده‌ی این مرحله باشید
<Dark-Sun> همکاران من در بخش پشتیبانی مشغول بررسی نتایج گوگل هستن
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: donbale "rsync backup" bash chon rsync karborde digari ham dare
<Dark-Sun> بله. هووم.. بله .. بله.
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: همکاران من اشاره می‌کنن کلید واژه‌ی پیشنهادی شما مربوط به پرسش اول بوده
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: که متاسفانه زمان مربوط به اون به پایان رسیده بود.
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: be hamkaran eshare konid age rsync ba cron tarkib beshe marbut be porseshe dovvom mishe
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: ما می‌تونیم شما رو به مرحله‌ی جدول جوایز ببریم. ادامه می‌دین؟ یا به جدول جوایز وارد می‌شید؟
<Dark-Sun> جهت اطلاع بینندگان
<Dark-Sun> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/271175-get-to-know-rsync
<Dark-Sun> این لینک در مورد آر سینک بوده در این لینک دو نرم افزار
<Dark-Sun> برای پشتیبان گیری منظم و ساده معرفی شده به نام‌های
<Dark-Sun> iFolder
<Dark-Sun> و
<Dark-Sun> Dropbox
<Dark-Sun> متاسفانه وقت برنامه‌ی ما رو به اتمام هستش
<Dark-Sun> در برنامه‌ی آینده ادامه‌ی این مسابقه رو با هم خواهیم دید
<Dark-Sun> آیا رامانک وارد جدول جایزه می‌شه؟ یا مسابقه ادامه پیدا خواهد کرد؟...
<Dark-Sun> با ما همراه باشید
<Dark-Sun> ما دارک سان هستم .. تا برنامه‌ی بعد....
<sadrolla> salam
<mahm0ud> صدام پریده!!!!صدام پریده!!!!
<mahm0ud> از کجا باید برگردونمش؟؟
<hamid12> hi
<hamid12> ki mitoone komakam kone to ubuntu 10.10 vpn connection besazam?
<hamid12> ki mitoone komakam kone to ubuntu 10.10 vpn connection besazam?
<hamid12> ki mitoone komakam kone to ubuntu 10.10 vpn connection besazam?
<n4v4r3d> ba pptp vpn bezan
<hamid12> ki mitoone komakam kone to ubuntu 10.10 vpn connection besazam?
<hamid12> kolan balad nistam
<hamid12> rahnamei kon
<hamid12> lotfan
<ramanK> hamid12: man ta hala VPN tu Ubuntu rah nandakhtam amma in karayi ke migamo anjam bede binim shayad movafagh shodim
<ramanK> hamid12: hastin?
<hamid12> bale
<hamid12> befarma
<hamid12> mamnooon
<ramanK> hamid12: tuye panel balaye safhe ruye icon shabake click konid ye list baz mishe
<ramanK> hamid12: akharin bakhsh VPN Connections hast
<hamid12> vpn connection
<hamid12> ?
<ramanK> hamid12: unja gozine configure VPN ro bezanid
<hamid12> khob
<ramanK> hamid12: hala tu panjare jadidi ke baz shode gozine Add ro bezanid
<hamid12> khob
<ramanK> hamid12: hala inja hamun gozine PPTP entekhab shode bashe va dokme Creat ro bezanid
<hamid12> ?
<hamid12> khob
<ramanK> hamid12: hala inja mitunid ettela'ate khaste shode ro vared konid va be VPN vasl shid
<hamid12> gateway ine bebin   uk2.bluewebx.com ???
<hamid12> nt domain chi bezanam?
<hamid12> ramank joonam dorost shod
<hamid12> dastet dard nakone
<ramanK> hamid12: khodaro shokr :)
<ramanK> hamid12: alan dige shilter haro mishkani , hamechi dorost kar mikone ?
<hamid12> are damet garm
<hamid12> rastesho bekhai khodam in masiro rafte boodam vali to gateway eshtebahi l2tp gozashte booodam ;)
<ramanK> hamid12: khob khodaro shokr moshkel be khubio khoshi hal shod. manam yad gereftam chetor VPN connection dorost konam ;)
<hamid12> pas adoo yani man baese kheir shodam
<hamid12> agha ya khanoom nemidoonam?
<hamid12> be har hal damet garm
<hamid12> mamnoooon
<ramanK> movaffagh bashi
<n4v4r3d> pptpsetup --create "name" --server "ip" --username "username" --password "pass" --encrypt "pap" --start
<n4v4r3d> behtarin rah baraye vpn zadan
<n4v4r3d> baba linux darin kar mikonin bikhiale in X beshin yekam
<ramanK> n4v4r3d: harki inaro bebine mitarse ;)
<n4v4r3d> ramanK: kojaye in bichare akhe tarsnake ,linux yani VLI
<n4v4r3d> ramanK: CLI
<hamid12> bacheha shab bekheir
<ramanK> n4v4r3d: dashtam fekr mikardam VLI chie ;)
<ramanK> hamid12: shab khosh
<n4v4r3d> ramanK: :D ghalate neveshtam ,sharmande
<ramanK> n4v4r3d: slackware yani CLI vali Ubuntu yani hamun X ya dar ayande nazdik wonderland
<n4v4r3d> alabate be nazare man moghasere asli in ubuntue ke user haro tanbal dare bar miare
<n4v4r3d> ramanK: khob in khob nist be nazare man
<n4v4r3d> ramanK: :(
<ramanK> n4v4r3d: man fekr mikonam karbare nahayi tayin mikone che abzari barash khube. ye karbare mamuli ba GUI rahat tar mitune ertebat bargharar kone
<ramanK> n4v4r3d: harchand ke CLI ham kamelan dar jaye khodesh be GUI tarjih dare
<n4v4r3d> ramanK: doroste,ama shoma miri mashin mikhari vaghti natoni befahmi moshkelesh chi nemigam dar hade ye mekanik,dar hade mamoli,khob omadi mashin kharab shud unvaght chi
<n4v4r3d> ramanK: adam ba chizi ke kar mikone be nazare man bad nist yekam takhasosi negash kone
<ramanK> n4v4r3d: miduni gahi vaghta karbar vaght / savad / tamayol be in karo nadare
<n4v4r3d> ramanK: inam harfie ama inja sohbate user linux na user windows
<ramanK> n4v4r3d: man khodam ru server hayi ke dashtam CLI tanha rahe behine bara karam bud . amma ru netbookam emkan nadare az GUI haye ghashang begzaram
<ramanK> n4v4r3d: chon man az har kodom ye hadafi daram
<ramanK> n4v4r3d: ye karbare mamuli ham mamulan dust nadare dar computer motekhases beshe ta karesho betune rah bendaze
<ramanK> n4v4r3d: be har hal nazare shoma ham mohtarame va in hamun dalilie ke baes shode in hame distro dashte bashim ;)
<n4v4r3d> ramanK: akhe in vpn zadan ye kare sakht nist,bahs ine ke user nemikhad be khodesh ye kam sakhti bede
<ramanK> n4v4r3d: fekr mikonam shoma sat'he  karbaraye mamulio kheili bala dar nazar migirid
<ramanK> n4v4r3d: kheili az in afrad vaghean ba in mozuat moshkel daran
<n4v4r3d> ramanK: doroste harfe shomaro ghabol daram
<ramanK> n4v4r3d: shoma lotf darid. be har hal sohbat ba shoma jalebe ;)
<n4v4r3d> ramanK: eybaba mokhlesim
<hamid12> salam doooostan
<hamid12> man zabane persian ro add kardam
<hamid12> hala mikham farsi type konam bayad che konam
<hamid12> ?
<hamid12> mamnoon misham kasi komakam kone
 * Dark-Sun says "salam mellat"... ha ha haaamm....
<Dark-Sun> Active: سلام خوش می‌گذره؟
<hamid12> hala mikham farsi type konam bayad che konam
<Dark-Sun> برای فارسی نوشتن راهنمایی توی ویکی هست
<hamid12> kojashe?
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: صبر کن الان بهت آدرس می‌دم
<hamid12> damet garmz
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/LanguageSupport
<Dark-Sun> برو حال کن
<Active> hmmm
<hamid12> eival
<hamid12> mamnoooon
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: yw
<hamid12> ها ها ها
<hamid12> دارک سون ممنوووووووووووووووون
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: زیاد حال نکنی! اینجا حالگیرا زیادن
<Dark-Sun> :))
<Active> lol
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: حمید جان اسم من دارک سان هستش
<Active> wtf !
<hamid12> به هر حال
<Dark-Sun> Active: wtf!... wtf?  where r u from pal?
<Active> iran !
<Dark-Sun> Active: so please why chera farsi type nemikoni please?
<Active> ta hala chizi nagoftam ! ke english bashe faghat ye estelahe wtf ro goftam ! :(
<hamid12> why not type persian language?
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: so where are you please?
<hamid12> کی اینجا ccnp route بلده؟
 * mrglinux dare fekr mikone mint10 che ba class shode http://linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/julia/julia.png
<Active> but this is very simple ! :(
<hamid12> نه هدتش ززدح قخعفهدل ذشمشیث؟
<hamid12> ki inja ccnp routing balade?
<fdsdfsdfs> aslanam ba kelas nashode ubuntuu karaye aziz hamon ubuntushonoo kar konanan khoshkel tare
<Active> mashala gheyrat !  :(
<Active> class***
<fdsdfsdfs> kasi dar morde permission 4harom etelatii dare inja !
<fdsdfsdfs> alo0000oo0o0o0o?
<fdsdfsdfs> dostan azi chort mizanan ya kolan ......ZzzZZZzzz....
<Dark-Sun> بچه‌ها یک مشکل کاملا جدی پیش اومده
<Dark-Sun> توی ترمینال فایل‌های باینری با مجوز اجرایی اجرا نمی‌شن
<Dark-Sun> ./script.bash
<Dark-Sun> bash: ./script.bash: Permission denied
<Dark-Sun> این چرا خر بازی در میاره؟
<aliva> Dark-Sun:
<aliva> chmos +x
<aliva> کردی؟
<aliva> chmod
<Dark-Sun> aliva: سلام علی. آره. ولی احتمال می‌دم از اف استب باشه. الان دارم تست می‌کنم
<aliva> users
<aliva> رو وردار
<aliva> اگه هم می‌خوای یوزرز باشه exec بزار
<Dark-Sun> aliva: باید یوزرز رو بردارم؟
<aliva> اره
<Dark-Sun> aliva: مگه اون باعث نمی‌شه که کاربران هم بتونن پارتیشن رو ماونت کنن؟
<aliva> یپ
<Dark-Sun> البته این پارتیشن هوم من هستش
<aliva> ولی اجازه اجرا رو می‌بنده
<Dark-Sun> aliva: عجب خریه!
<Dark-Sun> aliva: اکزک بهش بدم حله؟
<aliva> فکر کنم
<aliva> باید بعد یه بار ریمونت کنی‌ها
<Dark-Sun> aliva: باشه. بگذار ببینم چی می شه
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<aliva> ماکزیمم هارد می‌سوزه دیگه؟
<aliva> هر هر هر
<Dark-Sun> aliva: می‌گم علی این
<Dark-Sun> defaults
<Dark-Sun> چیه؟
<Dark-Sun> بگذارمش؟
<Dark-Sun> یعنی راستش نبود! از خودم گذاشتم.
<aliva> نمی‌دونم . بزار باشه دلش خوش باشه
<Dark-Sun> aliva: یعنی حالا باید ریبون کنم علی؟
<Dark-Sun> aliva: نمی‌شه یکجوری خودش به روز بشه؟
<aliva> یا راه بی ریبوت هم داشت‌ها
<aliva> بزار ببینم جای ننوشتم
<Dark-Sun> اگه باید ایکس رو بکشم بیخیال
<Dark-Sun> معادل همون ریست میشه واسم
<aliva> نه
<Dark-Sun> aliva: آخه علی من الان با یک یوزر لوگین شدم که هوم فولدرش توی اون پارتیشنه
<aliva> گو نخور یه دیقه
<Dark-Sun> aliva: ای بابا! اینم سهمیه بندی شده؟
<Dark-Sun> :D
<aliva> mount -o remount /dev/sda1 /home
<Dark-Sun> aliva: ای ول جک! جواب داد
<Dark-Sun> aliva: راستش فکر کردم الان از اتو ماونت بهم دستور می‌دی
<aliva> یه بار آرچ نصب کرده بودم همین مشکل برام پیش اومد
<Dark-Sun> mountall
<Dark-Sun> منظورم بود
<aliva> آئو
<aliva> این دیگه چیه
<Dark-Sun> aliva: افست رو می‌خوره
<Dark-Sun> اف استب منظورم بود
<aliva> خوب فرقش با اینی که من گفتم چیه؟
<Dark-Sun> امشب گیج می‌زنم. فیوز پروندم
<Dark-Sun> aliva: Mount filesystems on boot
<aliva> اها
<Dark-Sun> خب من دیگه برم
<Dark-Sun> حتما شما هم خسته‌ شدین
 * Dark-Sun is sending SIGTERM to all topics...
 * Dark-Sun is sending KILLTERM to all topics...
 * Dark-Sun will halt now...
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-01
<ilius> توی آی‌آرسی هم آلودگی هوا هست؟
<ilius> :-D
<narcislinux> way khodaya
<goodboy> narcislinux: chi shod?
<sadrolla> salam doostan
<ramanK> sadrolla: salam bar shoma
<sadrolla> ramanK, salam dooste man
<sadrolla> migam kasi khabar dare ke mint20 cjetore ?
<sadrolla> mele ubuntu hast ya hale ?
<sadrolla> salam be doostan khoobam
<sadrolla> everplays, ping
<everplays> pong sadrolla
<first> سلام بهترین کتاب برای شروع یادگیری لینوکس چیه؟
<first> منظورم ابونتو بود؟
<Aref> first: به نظر من برای شروع کتاب parsix خوبه
<first> Aref:  می خوام ابونتو یادبگیرم یعنی با این کتابی که گفتین میشه؟
<Aref> first: ساختارشون که تقریبا یکی است برای شروع خوبه
<Aref> first: وقتی شما ساختار کلی لینوکس رو یاد بگیرید دیگه تقریبا می‌تونید گلیم خودتون رو بیرون بکشید
<first> Aref:  رو یاد بگیرم میدونید من می خوام از رابط کابری شروع به یادگری لینوکس کنم وبعد خط فرمان
<ahmadhesni> @ All: Salam, driver ATI (lanatollah!!) kasi nasb karde? man ye moshkel daram, tebghe wiki raftam jelo vali nemishe.
 * ahmadhesni ba nasbe driver ATI moshkel dare, ki komakesh mikone?!? :-)
<Aref> سلام کسی از دوستان تا حالا با emacs فارسی تایپ کرده؟
<Aref> چطور می‌تونم توی emacs درست و حسابی فارسی تایپ کنم کسی تجربه‌ای نداره؟
<Sadrolla> salam doostan
 * ahmadhesni ba nasbe driver ATI moshkel dare, ki komakesh mikone?!? :-)
<mohammad> salam be doostan
<mohammad> komak konid
<Guest17346> kasi nist be man komak kone?
<Guest17346> عزیزان؟
<Guest17346> کجایید ‍س؟
<Guest17346> پس؟
<Sadrolla> Guest17346: ?
<Guest17346> من چندین سوال دارم اگه کسی میتونه جواب بده ممنون میشم
<Guest17346> اگه کسی هست لطفا بگه
<Guest17346> تشکر میپرسم
<Guest17346> من اوبونتو نسخه دی وی دی نصب کردم
<Guest17346> دیروز یه مشکلاتی ‍یش اومد که قاطی کرد
<Sadrolla> Guest17346: ????
<Guest17346> نمی دونم چی شده که
<Sadrolla> Guest17346: khoob begoo binam chi shode
<Guest17346> منوی بالا و ‍ایین که عکمس براتون ضمیمه میکنم به هم ریخته
<Sadrolla> Guest17346: search kardi dada
<Guest17346> آیا قسمتی هست که کار کنم تمامی تنظیمات به حالت اول بر گرده؟
<Guest17346> چیو داداش سرچ کنم؟
<Sadrolla> Guest17346: خوب رو منو یه کلیک راست کن و یکی دیگه و ادد کنو ... تنظیم کن
<Sadrolla> Guest17346: فکر مکی کنم مشکل خاصی پیش اومده باشه
<Sadrolla> * نمی کنم
<Guest17346> شما منظوره من رو نفهمیدید
<Guest17346> حالا عکس مدم ببینید
<Sadrolla> Guest17346: بده
<Sadrolla> Guest17346: ??
<Guest17346> هستی
<Guest17346> ؟
<Guest17346>  http://ups.night-skin.com/uploads/89-9/1374574493.png
<mohammad11> salam
<mohammad11> dada man dc shodam
<mohammad11> bebakhshid nadidam javabeto
<mohammad11> akso didi?
<mohammad11> عکس رو دیدی؟
 * ahmadhesni ba nasbe driver ATI moshkel dare, ki komakesh mikone?!?
<mohammad11> doostan kasi nist javabe mano bede?
<mohammad11> دوستان کوشین؟
<mohammad11> من یه سوال کوچیک دارم ها
<mohammad11> کوشین؟
<mohammad11> پیام من میاد؟
<mohammad11> vaghean pm man nemiad?
<mohammad11> ien hame adam ienja dekoranm?
<mohammad11> nemibinid pmham ro?
<hamid12> hi bacheha
<Sadrolla> salam doostan
<Dark-Sun> fdsdfsdfs: سلام دوست من خوش آمدی هموطن
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<fdsdfsdfs> Dark-Sun: boroo bache poroo biya karet daram
<Dark-Sun> :)
<fdsdfsdfs> Dark-Sun: ma dostt dare mohit zist hastim az noe computerish
<Dark-Sun> fdsdfsdfs: من مرده‌ی اسمتم
<Dark-Sun> B)
<fdsdfsdfs> dost DAri ....?
<Sushiyant> Dark-Sun: سلام ملی
<Dark-Sun> Sushiyant: سلام هموطن
<Dark-Sun> Sushiyant: ملی؟ من فراملی هستم! بگو اینترنشنال
<Dark-Sun> B)
<Sushiyant> Dark-Sun: خداحافظ اینترنشنلب
<fdsdfsdfs> dostan khabar dar bashan mikhaym bara yekii jashn patoo begirim ghabel tavajoh baziya !
<Dark-Sun> بله! چرا که نه!
<Sadrolla> hi
 * ahmadhesni ba nasbe driver ATI moshkel dare, ki komakesh mikone?!? :-)
 * ahmadhesni ba nasbe driver ATI moshkel dare, ki komakesh mikone?!? 
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-02
<rubenset> salam :)
<mahdi> salam be hamegi
<mint> bache chetori mishe roo boot e windows linux ro bala ovord?
<pendar> toie ubuntu cart geraphikamo nemishnase
<tHr> salam doostan window manager ubuntu man ye moshkeli peida karde ke panel balaie panjereharo nemiare hamoon mahali ke dokmehaie close maximize garar darano fek konam ye tanzimati dar home zakhire shode ke inaro beham rikhte chon do ta ubuntu daram ke in moshkelo daran chetori mitoonam rafesh konam?
<tHr> kasi javabi nadare?
<mohsen> salam bax
<mohsen> link download chorme mikham darid
<mohsen> link download chorme mikham darid?
<hossain> salam file TexMaker ve Vlc baray linux vasam mmiferestid? mamnon
<mohsen> man keh nadaram sharmandeh,to chorme jadid link downloadesh ro dari?
<everplays> mohsen, jaye chrome mitooni chromium ro nasb koni, too repo ham hast
<mohsen> chi hast noskhei az chorme?
<hossain> chi shod?
<hossain> yeki javabe mano namida?
<ramanK> hossain: chi shode? man taze umadam va soaletuno nadidam. ye bar ham baraye man tozih bedid shayad man tunestam komaki konam
<hossain> salam file TexMaker va Vlc baray linux vasam mmiferestid? mamnon
<ramanK> hossain: ! baratun post konam khunatun ?
<hossain> na baba behem addres bede ke download konam mamnon
<ramanK> hossain: ahan ! kami sabr konid
<ramanK> hossain: be ubuntu dastrasi nadarid ? yani nemitunid az Software Center estefade konid?
<hossain> daram vali aun dorust kar namikona. mikhastam packages bekiram va nasb konam
<Active> begiram*
<ramanK> hossain: az command line ham emtehan kardid?
<hossain> in chie?
<ramanK> hossain: khob negah konid rahat tarin rah baraye nasbe ye package tu ubuntu estefade az Software Center ya apt-get hast
<ramanK> hossain: age shoma ba una moshkel darid behtare moshkelo raf knid
<ramanK> hossain: chon momkene hamun moshkel baes beshe package hayi ke dasti download mikonid va mikhahid nasb konid ham nasb nashan
<ramanK> hossain: behtare avval begid moshkeletun ba Software Center chie
<hossain> mamnon dobara az i rahhayi ka koghtid emtahan mikonam. merci
<Soheil> Salam bar jama-at
<Soheil> anyone?
<narcislinux> !ask | Soheil
<lubotu3> Soheil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<everplays> narcislinux, bache mardom ro tarsoondi, khialet rahat shod? :)
<narcislinux> everplays:  :D  ye jori porsid anyone khosham naymad
<everplays> hehe
<WhiteCrow1> salam
<WhiteCrow1> anjoman chera ghir e faal e
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<narcislinux> WhiteCrow1:  alan dige moshkeli nadare
<narcislinux> WhiteCrow1:  login nemitonid beshid ?
<WhiteCrow1> chera mikhai pic bedam
<WhiteCrow1> na login
<WhiteCrow1> na to ghesmat hai motefavaet beram
<WhiteCrow1> w8
<WhiteCrow1> http://imagebin.ca/view/5hAyqK9.html
<WhiteCrow1> narcislinux: aziz on ja ro
 * WhiteCrow1 montazer e 1 javab hast 
<narcislinux> WhiteCrow1:  bezan bazyabi pasword
<WhiteCrow1> narcislinux: w8
<WhiteCrow1> narcislinux: aziz man har link i to on safe click mikonam khata mide alan vaghti vorod ro mizanam خوش آمدید، مهمان - لطفاً جهت ثبت نام اینجا و جهت ورود اینجا کلیک نمائید.				khata mide baz
<WhiteCrow1> narcislinux: bad in baz yabi pass kojas ?
<narcislinux> WhiteCrow1:  in safhe ro mitoni bebini ? http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,16521.0.html
<WhiteCrow1> na khata mide
<narcislinux> WhiteCrow1:  ok vasa
<AliTarihi> join #ubuntu-ir-admins
<ahmadhesni> @ All: driver ATI ro nemitoonam benasbam, che konam?!
<fares> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-03
<soft2fire> salam
<soft2fire> ;asi hast ke man soal beporsam?
<soft2fire> doostan?
<soft2fire> man ye narm afzar mikham
<soft2fire> رفقا من یه نرم افزار واسه اوبونتو می خوام وثل وام‍ در ویندوز که بشه بالاش لوکال راه انداخت
<soft2fire> و یه هاست مجازی رو سیستمم نصب کنم
<soft2fire> مثل وام‍ در ویندور
<soft2fire> چه نرم افزاری واسه لینوکس این کار رو میکنه؟
<soft2fire> وام‍‍‍‍‍پ در ویندوز
<soft2fire> این همه آدم اینجا نقش هویج دارین؟
<soft2fire> حداقل بگید هستید
<soft2fire> کسی نیست؟
<ebraminio> soft2fire: salam
<ebraminio> soft2fire: hastid hanoz?
<soft2fire> بله هستم
<soft2fire> خوب هستین؟
<ebraminio> to terminal berid
<ebraminio> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<ebraminio> ino bezanid
<ebraminio> in hameye chizaee ro khodesh nasb mikone
<ebraminio> mesle wamp kamele
<ebraminio> Ù¾ zire m hast
<soft2fire> bayad dl she?
<ebraminio> are
<soft2fire> chand mb?
<soft2fire> esme barnamash chie?
<ebraminio> ziad bood fek konam
<soft2fire> akhe man noskhe dvd darama
<ebraminio> ye barname nist
<ebraminio> chand ta chiz bahame
<ebraminio> baham nasb mikone
<ebraminio> mesle wamp esh ham hast
<ebraminio> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<ebraminio> amma benazare man hamoon ba "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" ono nasb konid behtare
<soft2fire> hodudan nemiduni chand mb?
<ebraminio> zire 100mb bood fek konam
<ebraminio> akhe adam momkene bazi chizhasho ghablan nasb karde bashe
<ebraminio> soft2fire: age be sorate ye basteye kamel mikhayd http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html ro begirid
<ebraminio> nasb ham nemikhat
<ebraminio> faghat download
<ebraminio> ژ ham shift ز hast
<soft2fire> linke download nadare ke
<ebraminio> dare
<ebraminio>  XAMPP Linux 1.7.3a  64M
<ebraminio> age mitonid ba  "sudo tasksel install lamp-server"  nasb konid vali, behtar hast
<soft2fire> bayad shab ien karo konam shabha netam rayegane
<soft2fire> ba oon ien karo konam
<soft2fire> hamechish nasb mishe dige?
<ebraminio> are
<ebraminio> fek konam phpmyadmin nadare faghat
<soft2fire> bad dadash to ubunto jayi hast ke bezanam bargarde be rooze avval ghiafash?
<soft2fire> akhe be ham rikhte
<ebraminio> soft2fire: ke oono ham ba sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin nasb konid
<soft2fire> age nadashte bashe chejuri data base besazam?
<soft2fire> ay baba
<ebraminio> soft2fire: nasb mikonid kari nadare
<ebraminio> soft2fire: nemidonam
<ebraminio> ye chizi didam dare
<ebraminio> tahala estefade nakardam
<soft2fire> khob ghesmaty hast ke tamame tanzimato bargardune be hallate avval?
<ebraminio> Bersam:
<Bersam> ebraminio: سلام
<ebraminio> salam, midoni chejori mishe ubuntu ro be tanzimate avalie bargardond?
<Bersam> ebraminio: یعنی چی؟ متوجه نمیشم! تنظیمات چیش رو؟
<Bersam> ebraminio: ببین اگه منظورت تنظیماتی کانفیگ و ایناش هست
<soft2fire> من یه کاری کردم
<Bersam> ebraminio: که خب فقط کافیه یه یوزر جدید بسازی
<soft2fire> این ‍نل بالا و ‍ایین به هم ریختن
<Bersam> ebraminio: خودش تنظیمات پیش‌فرض رو بهش می‌ده
<ebraminio> Bersam: be soft2fire bego
<soft2fire> چی کار کنم مثل اولشون شه؟
<ebraminio> soft2fire: in dorosteshe
<ebraminio> soft2fire: eshtebah shod :D
<soft2fire> با یوزر قبلی می خوام وارد شم
<Bersam> soft2fire: خب درستشون کن! میشه برشون گردوند ولی این که خودت درستش کنی چیز دیگه‌ای هستش!
<Bersam> soft2fire: با اوبونتو توییک یه بک آپ می‌تونی از کانفیگ هات داشته باشی برای همچین مواقعی
<Bersam> soft2fire: ubuntu tweak
<Bersam> !tweak
<Bersam> soft2fire: ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Bersam> soft2fire: حالا چی شده پانل ها؟
<soft2fire> اومده وسط
<Bersam> وسط کجا؟ یه اسکرین شات می‌تونی بگیری
<soft2fire> عکس میگیرم العان میدم بهتون
<soft2fire> hastid doostan?
<Bersam> soft2fire: بله
<soft2fire> http://www.pic.iran-forum.ir/images/d6rfe3clchli4b3cz8di.jpeg
<soft2fire> bebinid
<soft2fire> oon panele balao paeen ro bebinid
<ebraminio> Bersam:
<soft2fire> didi?
<Bersam> soft2fire: ok
<Bersam> soft2fire: wait! یکمی سرعتم پایین اومده!
<soft2fire> vaghtiam mikham drivehamo baz konam oon erreore vasato mide
<soft2fire> oonam behem begid
 * Bersam داره به این فکر می‌کنه که چرا این تصویر باز نمیشه!
<Bersam> خب
<Bersam> soft2fire: ببین این ها آیتم های تو توی پنل ها هستن
<Bersam> soft2fire: برو روی ساعت راست کلیک کن
<Bersam> soft2fire: move
<Bersam> soft2fire: رو بزن و جاش رو درست کن
<Bersam> soft2fire: بعد هم lock to panel
<Bersam> soft2fire: رو بزن، برای پنل بالا
<soft2fire> nafahmidam
<soft2fire> chi kar konam
<soft2fire> roo sa at click rast konam
<Bersam> soft2fire: روی ساعت راست کلیک کن! یه سری آیتم می‌اد
<soft2fire> klhob?
<Bersam> soft2fire: اخریش نوشته
<Bersam> soft2fire: move, lock to panel
<soft2fire> are
<soft2fire> tikesho bardaram?
<Bersam> soft2fire: اره
<Bersam> soft2fire: بعد move
<soft2fire> bardashtam
<Bersam> soft2fire: وقتی رفت سر جاش تیکش رو دوباره بزار
<Bersam> soft2fire: به هر ترتیبی که می‌خوای ...
<soft2fire> khodesh mire sare jash?
<Bersam> soft2fire: نه تو باید جا به جاش کنی
<soft2fire> baba jan jabeja nemishe
<soft2fire> ba mouse bekeshameshun ienvaro unvar?
<Bersam> soft2fire: خب کناریش احتمالا لاک هست
<Bersam> soft2fire: اره باید با موس ببری
<Bersam> soft2fire: ببین این یه روشه و معمولا بهتره! چون خودت دکستاپت رو می‌چینی!
<Bersam> soft2fire: اما اگه می خوای همه چیش برگرده به دیفالت اولی
<Bersam> soft2fire: فقط کافیه یه سری پوشه ها رو پاک کنی تا سیستم خودش اون ها رو جایگزین کنه
<soft2fire> kudumaro?
<Bersam> soft2fire: بیا این دستور رو بزن توی ترمینال
<Bersam> soft2fire: gconftool –recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<soft2fire> barnameham ke pak nemishan?
<ebraminio> soft2fire: man alan test kardam okay bood
<the-light> ping AliTarihi
<soft2fire> agha ieno zadam
<soft2fire> ye list avord
<soft2fire> khob hala chi?
<soft2fire> man ien dastooro copy kardam too terminal
<soft2fire> gconftool –recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall
<Bersam> soft2fire: خروجیش چیه ؟ (اگه زیاده این جا کپی/پیست نکن)
<Bersam> soft2fire: pastebin.com
<soft2fire> gconftool –recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall
<soft2fire> http://pastebin.com/WVzSunVa
<soft2fire> befarma
<Bersam> soft2fire: کامل کپی نکردی دیگه
<Bersam> gconftool –recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<Bersam> killall gnome-panel
<soft2fire> ahan
<soft2fire> agha kamel paste kardam
<soft2fire> ye ghato vasl shodan
<soft2fire> montaha bazam hamunjurie
<soft2fire> bayad reaset bedam?
<Bersam> soft2fire: یعنی اررور نداد، اره یه بار لاگ‌اوت و لاگ‌این کن یا ریست کن نتیجه رو بگو
<soft2fire> bashe
<soft2fire> oon aki ke dadamo bebin
<soft2fire> vasatam ye error dare
<soft2fire> vaghty drivehamo baz mikonam error mide
<Bersam> soft2fire: اره قبلا مشکل مشابه داشتم خودم
<soft2fire> ta man R midam shoma oono bebin
<Bersam> soft2fire: اوکی
<soft2fire_> na agha farghi nakarde
<soft2fire_> hamunjurie
<Bersam> soft2fire_: عجب ... ببین بزن
<Bersam> soft2fire
<Bersam> soft2fire_: gconftool –recursive-unset /apps/panel
<Bersam> soft2fire_: خروجی داشت بده
<soft2fire_> hichi nashod
<Bersam> soft2fire_: حالا بزن
<Bersam> soft2fire_: killall gnome-panel
<Bersam> soft2fire_: الان باید پنلت بپره
<soft2fire_> bekhoda hichi nashod
<Bersam> soft2fire_: کجا می‌زنی؟
<soft2fire_> terminal
<Bersam> soft2fire_: بابا من همین الان روی سیستم خودم امتحانش کردم
<soft2fire_> agha man tunestam ieno dasty jabeja konam
<soft2fire_> bayad tike lucko vardari
<Bersam> soft2fire_: اوکی ... این جوری خیلی بهتره ولی تعجب می‌کنم که می‌گی اون یکی کار نکرد
<soft2fire_> bad dobare rooye masalan sa at clcik rast koni
<Bersam> soft2fire_: اره می‌دونم
<soft2fire_> bad move bezani
<soft2fire_> tahala move nemizadam
<Bersam> soft2fire_: خب برای اون مونته
<soft2fire_> gconftool –recursive-unset /apps/panel
<soft2fire_> amma vaghty jabejash kardam
<soft2fire_> jash munde too panel;
<Bersam> soft2fire_: جاش؟
<soft2fire_> are
<soft2fire_> masalan roo akso bebin
<Bersam> soft2fire_: واضح تر!
<soft2fire_> sa at vasate
<soft2fire_> hala ke bordam samte rast
<soft2fire_> aksesh munde hamunja
<Bersam> killall gnome-panel
<soft2fire_> ieno bezanam terminal?
<Bersam> soft2fire_: ببینم اوبونتو داری دیگه
<Bersam> soft2fire_: اره بزن
<soft2fire_> are dige
<soft2fire_> noskhe 9.10 daram 10.10 dvd dl mikonam
<soft2fire_> oono zadam panela bazo baste shodan amma oon sare jashe
<Bersam> soft2fire_: یه اسکرین شات دیگه بگیر من منظورت رو نمی‌فهمم ! میگی جا به جا شده بعد می‌گی سر جاشه
<Bersam> soft2fire_: اما برای اون مشکل مانت شدنت
<Bersam> soft2fire_: sudo gedit /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.devicekit.disks.policy
<Bersam> soft2fire_: این رو هم بزن
<soft2fire_> zadam ye safhe dige baz shod
<soft2fire_> toosh kolli code
<Bersam> soft2fire_: خب بگرد دنبال این خط
<Bersam> org.freedesktop.devicekit.disks.filesystem-mount-system-internal
<Bersam> soft2fire_: کنترل و اف رو بزن
<Bersam> soft2fire_: و خطه رو پیدا کن
<soft2fire_> peyda kardam
<soft2fire_> khob?
<Bersam> soft2fire_: allow_active'auth_admin_keep'/allow_active
<soft2fire_> jaygozin konam?
<Bersam> soft2fire_: نه این رو پیداش کن
<Bersam> soft2fire_: زیر همون ای‌دی باید باشه
<soft2fire_> ghablio peyda kardam chi karesh konam?
<soft2fire_> pak konam?
<Bersam> soft2fire_: نه اون ای دیشه
<Bersam> soft2fire_: کاری بهش نداشته باش
<soft2fire_> 2vomi peyda nashod
<Bersam> soft2fire_: allow_active'yes'/allow_active
<Bersam> soft2fire_: این چه طور؟
<soft2fire_> oonam na
<Bersam> soft2fire_: ببین خروجی کامل اون فایل رو برام می‌زاری
<Bersam> soft2fire_: /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.devicekit.disks.policy
<Bersam> soft2fire_: همین فایلیه که الان توش هست
<soft2fire_> http://pastebin.com/TZbfNfv5
<soft2fire_> chi kar konam drive ha baz she
<Bersam> soft2fire_: خط ۳۴ رو نگا کن
<Bersam> soft2fire_:       <allow_active>auth_admin_keep</allow_active>
<soft2fire_> bastamesh chi bezanam baz baz she?
<Bersam> sudo gedit /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.devicekit.disks.policy
<soft2fire_> khob?
<Bersam> <allow_active>auth_admin_keep</allow_active>
<Bersam> soft2fire_: خط ۳۴م
<soft2fire_> bale peyda kardam
<Bersam> soft2fire_: اون وسطیش رو با
<Bersam> soft2fire_: yes
<Bersam> soft2fire_: جایگزین کن
<Bersam> soft2fire_: یعنی
<soft2fire_> auth_admin_keep
<soft2fire_> ieno?
<soft2fire_> auth_admin_keep
<Bersam> <allow_active>yes</allow_active>
<Bersam> اره
<soft2fire_> save kardam
<Bersam> soft2fire_: تست کن
<soft2fire_> drive ro?
<Bersam> soft2fire_: اره
<soft2fire_> are baz shod
<soft2fire_> damet garm kheyli bahali
<Bersam> soft2fire_: خب این از این
<Bersam> soft2fire_: برگرد به همون پنل ها
<soft2fire_> sabr kon
<soft2fire_> algoritmesh chie?
<soft2fire_> dastan chi bud?
<Bersam> soft2fire_: الگوریتم چی؟
<soft2fire_> chera ienjuri shode bud?
<soft2fire_> ien codi ke avaz kardim
<Bersam> soft2fire_: دلیلش رو دقیق نمی‌دونم
<soft2fire_> alan oon yes chi ro radif kard?
<Bersam> soft2fire_: قبلا برای من هم یک بار این بلا سرم اومد و سرچ کردم این بود
<soft2fire_> jalebe
<Bersam> soft2fire_: اون بله می‌اد و میگه که دیگه برای بازکردن دیگه نیازی به تایید ادمین نداشته باشه
<soft2fire_> akhe avvalesh dorost bud
<Bersam> soft2fire_: منبعش هم : http://rayslinux.blogspot.com/2009/12/authentication-is-required-to-mount.html
<Bersam> soft2fire_: اره می‌دونم ...
<Bersam> soft2fire_: می‌گم که دلیلش رو نمیدونم! چون خودم هم یه بار این مشکل رو داشتم نفهمیدم چه اتفاقی افتاد که این بلا سرش اومد
<Bersam> soft2fire_: معمولا اکثر این مشکلات رو اگه توی گوگل بزنی خیلی بهتر و سریع تر پیدا میکنی
<soft2fire_> jalebe
<soft2fire_> hatman az ien bebad ien karo mikonam
<Bersam> soft2fire_: خب برای اون پنله هم این رو دنبال کن
<soft2fire_> shoma budi migofty ke KDE nasbidi kolan systemet be ham rikht?
<Bersam> soft2fire_: http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<soft2fire_> chashm
<Bersam> soft2fire_: بله ... البته اون کی‌دی‌ای کوبونتو بود و همگان می‌دانند! که کی‌دی‌ای روی کوبونتو خیلی مزخرفه! توی فکر اینم که روی آرچ یا سوزه تستش کنم دوباره!
<soft2fire_> man noskhe dvd ro download kardam
<Bersam> soft2fire_: سوزه رو یا کوبونتو رو؟
<soft2fire_> khodesh baram chandta panel nasbid ke KDE ham toosh bud
<soft2fire_> KDE ubunto
<Bersam> soft2fire_: اهان اوکی
<soft2fire_> na kubuntu na suze
<soft2fire_> mikhai scren shut bedam
<soft2fire_> bebini chie
<soft2fire_> man taze varedam
<Bersam> soft2fire_: می‌دونم توی اون صفحه‌ی اول که می‌خوای لوگین کنی اون پایین میگه انتخاب کنی
<soft2fire_> bedune moshkel ham kar mikone
<soft2fire_> are
<soft2fire_> amma firefox kar nemikone toosh
<soft2fire_> vase hamin ba gnome miam
<Bersam> soft2fire_: بقول یکی از بچه ها اینا با هم مثل هوو می‌مونن! کنار هم نصبشون نکنین بهتره :D
<soft2fire_> gnome va kde?
<Bersam> soft2fire_: بله! :))
<soft2fire_> jalebe
<soft2fire_> opensuse roosh KDE nasbe?
<Bersam> soft2fire_: البته مشکل چندانی نباید پیش بیاد در حالت عادی! ولی خب!
<Bersam> soft2fire_: خود سوزه اینترپرایز گنوم داره ولی اپن‌سوزه کی‌دی‌ای هستش
<soft2fire_> oon KDE ba ien KDE ke alan man nasbidam fargh dare?
<Bersam> soft2fire_: البته فکر کنم گنوم هم داشته باشه اپن‌سوزه! مطمئن نیستم! ولی اپن‌سوزه بیشتر با کی‌دی‌ایش مچ هست!
<soft2fire_> are dare
<soft2fire_> من مفاله رو خوندم
<soft2fire_> اون گنوم داره
<Bersam> soft2fire_: از نظر ظاهری نه چندان! شاید تمش فرق بکنه و ورژنش ... ولی از نظر استیبل بودن و پایداری خیلی فرق داره
<soft2fire_> والاا من خیلی دو به شک بودم
<soft2fire_> که ا‍ن سوزه بگیرم یا
<soft2fire_> اوبونتو
<soft2fire_> هنوز او‍ن سوزه نصب نکردم
<soft2fire_> چند روز ‍یش نسخه دی وی دی اوبونتو 9.10 رو دانلود کردم
<soft2fire_> از سرعت بالاش و همچنین اون همه نرم افزار مناسب که روش نسبه شاخام در اومد
<soft2fire_> فکر کنم 200 تا نرم افزار باشه
<soft2fire_> درسته؟
<Bersam> soft2fire_: اپن‌سوزه خیلی جاها کار ها رو راحت تر کرده ... مخصوصا با این پکیج‌منیجرش که دیگه اصلا هیچی :D ! خیلی از کار هایی که مثلا توی اوبونتو یا آرچ باید دستی انجام بدیم این یام خودکار انجام میده
<Bersam> soft2fire_: تعدادش رو نمیدونم!
<soft2fire_> پس از نظر شما اوبن سوزه بهتره؟
<Bersam> soft2fire_: توی کی‌دی‌ای نسبت به کوبونتو خیلی بهتره
<Bersam> soft2fire_: گنومش هم بد نیست! ولی خب همه چیز سلیقه‌ای هست
<soft2fire_> گنوم چی؟
<soft2fire_> گنو اوبونتو سره یا او‍ن سوزه؟
<Bersam> soft2fire_: من خودم گنوم اوبونتو رو بیشتر می‌پسندم! (البته هیچ دلیلی نمیشه که سر باشه! سوزه همچنان یام رو داره!)
<Bersam> soft2fire_: اوبونتو از جهات خیلی زیادی خوبیش به ساپورت بالاشه!
<Bersam> soft2fire_: مثلا دیدی الان مشکل داشتی یه سرچ کن فوق‌العاده زیاد هست مطالب
<Bersam> soft2fire_: مثلا آرچ و جنتو بیشتر ویکی دارن! برای اکثر مطالبشون توی ویکیش داکیومنت زدن
<Bersam> soft2fire_: سوزه خودش راحته! ولی به نسبت از اوبونتو پشتیبانیش و مطالب موجود توی وب براش کمتره ...
<soft2fire_> دیشی زدم اوبونتو نسخه دی وی دی 10.10 رو دانلود کنه تا حالا 50٪ دانلود شده
<soft2fire_> آهان
<Bersam> soft2fire_: بهترین کار اینه که خودت تستش کنی!
<soft2fire_> فعلا چند ماه با اوبونتو کار کنم بعد میرم او‍ن سوزه
<Bersam> soft2fire_: :)
<soft2fire_> البته یکی از معیار های من زیبایی محیط کاره
<soft2fire_> که گنوم هم زیباست
<soft2fire_> من مک رو هم دانلود کردم اما میگه باید بایوس رو آبدیت کنی فعلا وقت نکردم روی اون کار کنم
<Bersam> soft2fire_: www.gnome-look.org/
<soft2fire_> اما از لحاظ زیبایی محیط کار فکر کنم او‍ن سوزه از همه بهتر باشه
<Bersam> soft2fire_: فکر کنم بتونی روی ویرچوال باکس رانش کنی مک رو
<soft2fire_> درسته؟
<Bersam> soft2fire_: ببین شخصی سازی هست!‌ مثلا توی همین انجمن اوبونتو ایران برو
<Bersam> soft2fire_: یک سری دکستاپ هایی می‌بینی که اصلا شاخ در میاری!
<Bersam> soft2fire_: یا مثلا دیسترو ام‌فت رو ببین
<soft2fire_> کجاست؟
<Bersam> soft2fire_: mfat یا bistoonOS
<Bersam> soft2fire_: یک ریمستر بر پایه‌ی اوبونتوهه
<Bersam> soft2fire_: خیلی خوشگله! :D ولی سنگین ...
<Bersam> soft2fire_: ویت
<soft2fire_> من بقط با کی دی ای و گنوم و ایکستریم کار کردم
<soft2fire_> برای در یافتش باید کجا برم؟
<soft2fire_> ببینم این دکستا‍ا عوض شه
<soft2fire_> کارایی که کمم نمیشه؟
<soft2fire_> مثلا برنامه هام اجرا نشه
<soft2fire_> اون سایتی که دادی مجموع تم هاش بود؟
<Bersam> soft2fire_: همشون نیست! اون سایتی که دادم یه سایتیه که اکثر تم ها رو می‌زارن اونجا! بهترین منبع گوگله!
<Bersam> http://sourceforge.net/projects/arios/
<Bersam> soft2fire_: اینم همون ام‌فت یا اریوس
<soft2fire_> میشه دانلود کرد؟
<Bersam> soft2fire_: http://arios.sourceforge.net/
<Bersam> soft2fire_: بله شدن که میشه
<soft2fire_> تو همون سایت که دادید
<soft2fire_> This project has no files.
<Bersam> soft2fire_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mfatos/files/mFatOS/x86-64%20%2864-bit%29/
<soft2fire_> ؟؟؟
<Bersam> soft2fire_: این نسخه‌ی ۶۴ بیتش هست
<Bersam> soft2fire_: اینم ۳۲ بیت http://sourceforge.net/projects/mfatos/files/mFatOS/x86%20%2832-bit%29/
 * Bersam فایل هاش رو هنوز منتقل نکردن
<Bersam> soft2fire_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mfatos/files/mFatOS/
<soft2fire_> حجمش چه قدره؟
<soft2fire_> 2.1 گیگ؟
<Bersam> soft2fire_: بله مثل این که ... برای دی‌وی‌دی هست
<Bersam> soft2fire_: توی لاگ ها دارن بچه ها ...
<soft2fire_> ولش کن گنوم به این خوبی
<Bersam> soft2fire_: ام‌فت هم گنوم هست
<soft2fire_> ام فت؟
<Bersam> soft2fire_: ببین همون اوبونتوهه ولی خیلی شخصی سازی شده و خیلی زیبا و خوشگل شده!
<soft2fire_> یعنی چی؟
<Bersam> mfat یا Arios
<Bersam> soft2fire_: همین دیستروهه دیگه
<soft2fire_> نمیشه فقط دسکتا‍ش رو دانلود کرد؟
<soft2fire_> شما هم همین ۲ گیگی رو دانلود کردی؟
<Bersam> soft2fire_: http://linux.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/mFatOS-Screenshot-60520.html
<Bersam> soft2fire_: من توی اصفهان برام آورد خودش :D
<Bersam> soft2fire_: شما هم بری لاگ شهرتون احتمالا یکی دو نفر باید داشته باشن دی‌وی‌دیش رو :D
<soft2fire_> خوده شرکت؟
<soft2fire_> لاگ شهرم؟
<soft2fire_> یعنی چی؟
<Bersam> soft2fire_: شما ماله کدوم شهری؟
<soft2fire_> تهران
<Bersam> soft2fire_: linux user groups http://tehlug.org/
<Bersam> soft2fire_: این سایت طهران لاگیاس
<Bersam> soft2fire_: می‌تونی بری اون جا احتمال خیلی زیاد ام‌فت رو دارن !
<soft2fire_> داداش تاریخ رو بخون
<soft2fire_> الکامپ
<Bersam> soft2fire_: نه ببین اینا جلسات
<Bersam> soft2fire_: هفتگی دارن
<soft2fire_> 1 ماهه توم شده
<Bersam> soft2fire_: منظورم جلسات هفتگیشون بود
<soft2fire_> چی تشو میگن؟
<soft2fire_> توش
<Bersam> soft2fire_: چیز خاصی نمی‌گن! جمع دوستانس :) در مورد گنو/لینوکس و مشکلات و این ها حرف می‌زنن ! البته نمی‌دونم دقیق جلساتشون کی هست
<Bersam> narcislinux: سلام! می‌گم طهران لاگیا اوضاعشون چه طوره؟ جلسه تشکیل میدن؟
<soft2fire_> جالبه
<soft2fire_> چه کارایی میکنن
<Bersam> soft2fire_: isfahanlug.org اینم لاگ اصفهان
<soft2fire_> شما اصفهانی هستی؟
<Bersam> soft2fire_: :) بله
<soft2fire_> دارم اون سایت رو می خونم
<soft2fire_> تشکر از اطلاعات و کمک هایی که بهم کردی
<Bersam> soft2fire_: خواهش می‌کنم :)
<ebraminio> soft2fire_: khobe ham shahri dar oomadid :D
<ebraminio> Bersam: ↑↑↑↑
<narcislinux> Bersam:  salam are
<narcislinux> Bersam:  jalasateshon ye modate monazam bar gozar mishe goya
<soft2fire_> هم شهری؟
<soft2fire_> تهران و اصفهان
<soft2fire_> چشمام در اومد
<soft2fire_> سایتشون خیلی زلیست
<soft2fire_> رایه
<soft2fire_> ضایع
<soft2fire_> به سایت من هم سر بزنید خیلی خوشحال میشم
<soft2fire_> www.b-c.ir
<soft2fire_>  سایت آموزشی می باشد خیلی خوشحال میشم عضو شید
<soft2fire_> این افتخار رو میدی؟
<soft2fire_> راستی دوستان وی ‍ی ان رو چطور اجرا کنم؟
<soft2fire_> باز رفتید؟
<ramanK> salam be hamegi
<ramanK> beine in download accelerator+manager  ha kodom ro pishnehad mikonid ?
<tHr> salam man mikham gesmate document android ro az google download konam ba estafade az wget vali hamontor ke midonid in site filter hast hala chetori mitonam filteshekan ro vase wget tanzim konam?  filter shekan ham freedom hast
<tHr> kasi nis javab bede?
<tHr> help please
<WhiteCrow1> salam baro bax
<WhiteCrow1> narcislinux: in froum hano fix nashode ke
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<WhiteCrow1> :(
<WhiteCrow1> narcislinux: ping
<narcislinux> WhiteCrow1: salam
<narcislinux> WhiteCrow1: moshkeleto goftam
<WhiteCrow1> narcislinux: in from chera doros nashode man 1 matlab mikham bekhonam nemitonam beram to
<WhiteCrow1> :'(
<AliTarihi> مشکل پسورد هست؟
<WhiteCrow1> na
<WhiteCrow1> khata
<AliTarihi> کش مرور گر رو پاک کردی؟
<AliTarihi> یا اینکه کلید ctrl+f5
<AliTarihi> رو روی این صفحه بزنی :)
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: mer30
<AliTarihi> اومد؟
<WhiteCrow1> uhum
<AliTarihi> خوبه :د)
<AliTarihi> به جمع ما مجددا خوش اومدی ؛د)
<narcislinux> WhiteCrow1:  vared ham mitoni beshi /
<WhiteCrow1> uhum
<narcislinux> khobe
<WhiteCrow1> mer30
 * everplays dare fekr mikone chera AliTarihi forum ro kharab kard?!
<AliTarihi> everplays: من دارم فکر می کنم اون سمینارهای گنوم-شل رو چطور گشنه ات شد خوردی :P
<everplays> :D
<WhiteCrow1> everplays: kar kar khode AliTarihi e
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: eghrar kon
<AliTarihi> WhiteCrow1: همم
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: chera in kar ha ro mikoni
<narcislinux> everplays: WhiteCrow1 zadan harchi poste gnome bode pak kardan
<AliTarihi> یعنی تو هم یه چی می خوای بت بگم؟ ؛د)
 * everplays kollan kharab karia zir-e sar-e AliTarihi -e, ferestadeye avamele biganas
 * AliTarihi will go up for some fun xD\
<everplays> narcislinux, ajab! fekr mikardam AliTarihi KDE ro gozashte kenar
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: chera in ghadr tabligh mikoni ha ali chera akhe chera hack bade ali
<everplays> lol
<narcislinux> everplays:  in hoghashoen
 * AliTarihi is very good @ typing /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-ir <- :D
<AliTarihi> من که الان مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدتیه گنوم کار می کنم
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: be fekr e vakil bash in jor ke bosh miad everplays mikhad shekaiat kone :D
<AliTarihi> اگه شما شاکی هستین که فکر کنم خودتون وکیل پیدا کنین بهتره!
<narcislinux> AliTarihi: khob in zahere ghaziyast
<everplays> WhiteCrow1, moshkel injas ke AliTarihi  khodesh ghazie
<AliTarihi> قاضی مهدیه :D
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: می بینم که شما هم :D
<WhiteCrow1> oh oh
<WhiteCrow1> everplays:  sakht shod
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: be jone khodam zir sare everplays in be man pol dade begam AliTarihi ba avamel biganas man bi gonah am
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  man chizi nagoftam
<AliTarihi> WhiteCrow1: اره؟
 * WhiteCrow1 everplays rastesh ro bego key koja ba ki chera mikhasti kar ro bendazi be gardan e AliTarihi
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: :)
<everplays> in AliTarihi vase avaam faribi hey beyne KDE / GNOME Switch mikone! mardom nafahman chi estefade mikone :D
<everplays> lol
<narcislinux> lol
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> اخه خداییش هر دو محیط داغونن!
<narcislinux> everplays:  shayadam paye ye mizekare sevomi dar miyone
<AliTarihi> از نظر مصرف حافظه و پردازش و امکانات :)
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: hala KDE khob e ?
<AliTarihi> دیگه میز کار نداریم،‌
<everplays> oh oh! khianat be jofteshoon?
<AliTarihi> xfce
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<AliTarihi> همون گنومه :P
<everplays> AliTarihi, narcislinux khoob amaret ro dad
<AliTarihi> WhiteCrow1: نه بابا اونم چرته
<AliTarihi> توی کی دی ای دمای سیستم من الکی ده درجه بالاتره!
 * WhiteCrow1 mikhad az AliTarihi harf bekeshe 
<narcislinux> lol befarma khodeshonam eghrar kardan
<AliTarihi> تازه اسکرال هم می کنم سی پی یو هی می ره بالا!
<everplays> hehe! eyval, log shod :D
<AliTarihi> چی لاگ شد؟
<everplays> inke too KDE scroll ham bokoni CPU mire bala
<everplays> :D
<narcislinux> AliTarihi: amele sevom
<AliTarihi> اره
<AliTarihi> تو روی امیل هم که نمایده کی دی ای هست گفتم ;)
<AliTarihi> اینم پس برای بار صدم لاگ کنین بره:
<AliTarihi> کی دی ای و باگ به هم سرشتند/ در دفتر ما چنین نوشتند / هرگز نشود جدا ز هم قط / کی دی ای و باگ که هم سرشتند
<everplays> hehe! khoda bood :D
 * everplays alaan dent-esh mikone
<AliTarihi> این رو من شونصدسال قبل گفته بودم
<AliTarihi> تو نمی خونی از بس توی اون گنومت گم شدی :D
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  ye chand ta az in sher ha ro begid bara slide mikham
<WhiteCrow1> narcislinux: ping ?
<narcislinux> WhiteCrow1: pong
<AliTarihi> همم
<everplays> eyval narcislinux  :P
<AliTarihi> یه شعر دیگه اوبونتویی هم هست بذارید لینک پیدا کنم :P
<narcislinux> lol good
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: everplays http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,4455.msg125450.html#msg125450 <- :D
 * WhiteCrow1 mojadadan salam
<AliTarihi> سلام بر کلاغ سپید گنو ;)
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  lol ino khonde bodam
<everplays> AliTarihi, heh! man khodamam wiki ro akharin bar 1saal pish edit kardam :(
<AliTarihi> خب دیگه منم همین رو گفته بودم ؛د)
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  na do beyti ha behtaran
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: همم
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  bara miyan parde
<AliTarihi> میان پرده؟
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  :D yes bara jashn
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: ممکنه در خواست شعر باشه قبول کنم. البته با عنوان و موضوع!
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  khob yeki ham bara gnome / yeki ham bara canonical va ubuntu
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: این سری نابود شدن انجمن فان نبود وگرنه این آماده بود
<AliTarihi> و چه شد انجمنها!/ که به طرفة العیونی/ به کنار رفته انگار! / و سپرده کار خود را/ به همین سرای آی آر!
<narcislinux> lol
<AliTarihi> خیلی هم علمیه و تشویق کننده واسه اینکه بچه ها در زمان خرابی انجمن بیان به کانال :P
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: فعلا بدیهه ام نمیاد و گرنه یه چندتایی می  گفتم
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  np faghat age chize jalebi sakhtid begid kar daram bashon
<AliTarihi> اینم واسه ویکی هست
<AliTarihi> > [09:13] ‬‏ یاد روزان، ویکی خوبی داشتیم/ رهنمایی بس که مفهومی داشتیم
<AliTarihi> ‫‪<AliTarihi> [09:15] ‬‏ روز روزان، ویکی ما گند خورد/ رهنمایان، در وجودش بند خورد
<AliTarihi> ‫‪<AliTarihi> [09:19] ‬‏ آن کسی کین کار بی مفهوم کرد/ از وجودش رد بس موهوم زد
<AliTarihi> ‫‪<AliTarihi> [09:20] ‬‏ آخرش نادانم این کارش چه بود؟/ از سر شری و یا رنگی ز دود!
<AliTarihi> مال زمان ترکیدن ویکی
<AliTarihi> everplays: قابل توجه بعضیها که یه ساله به ویکی دست نزدن ;)
<everplays> :D
<narcislinux> lol
<everplays> AliTarihi, nakone wiki ro ham khodet kharab karde boodi haji?!
 * bmoqimi poem redented !
<AliTarihi> خدا رو شکر سندش موجوده اون زیر که چی شده!
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: واسه اوبونتو تک بیتیه فعلا ;)
<AliTarihi> کار اوبونتو نشود راست/ که کژی از آن پایین هاست!
<narcislinux> :))
 * narcislinux ba in shera naghshe dare 
<ramanK> AliTarihi: shoma khodet ru ubuntu nist ke inghadr vasash naghd tolid mikoni ? :D
<AliTarihi> از همان وعده ی شش ماه / ببردش اندرون در داخل چاه!
<AliTarihi> ramanK: بالاخره اگه ایراد داره باید گفت :)
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: hame fahmidan :D
<ramanK> AliTarihi: bali , movafeghat mishe
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  fahmidan ama hata tads ham nemitonan bezanan naghsham chiye
<AliTarihi> اگه می خواین زحمت بکشین منتشر کنین، هر کدوم از اینا ماجرا داره :)
<narcislinux> hads*
<everplays> AliTarihi, agha license-e sher'a chie?! :D
<bmoqimi> hala mibini,oon jayi ke dar lahzeye hasas amadi ejra koni man ghablesh public mikonam narcislinux
<AliTarihi> همم واسه انتشار cc
<everplays> lol
<AliTarihi> فقط هم واسه اینه که بی محل نباشه :)
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  khob ghble eghdame shoma lo mire
<AliTarihi> اگه می خواین منتشر کنین ماجراش هم باشه حداقل در توضیح یک خطی :)
<AliTarihi> مثل این دوتای اخر سر ماجرای داغونی نسخه ۹.۱۰ هست
<AliTarihi> که عجیب نسخه جالبی بود :دی
<everplays> AliTarihi, hehe, dude in 11.04-e hatman az oonam bahaltar mishe
<AliTarihi> احتمالا یه اوبونتو نامه بدم واسه اش!
<narcislinux> lol
<AliTarihi> فقط باید یه وزن مناسب پیدا کنم
<AliTarihi> فردوسی خداییش عجب وزنی توی شاهنامه داره :)
<AliTarihi> فعولن فعولن فعولن فعل!
<AliTarihi> اینطوری وزن مشکل نداره
<AliTarihi> مطلعش هم میشه یه چیزی تو همین مایه ها :
<AliTarihi> بنا کردم از حرف شعری بلند / که از وزن و سنجه نیابد گزند!
<AliTarihi> چو کش رفته وزنم ز نام آوران /کنم تا ز وزنش سخن را بیان !‌
<AliTarihi> ازیرا بگویم سخن جای خویش / مرا چون که باور نکردند بیش!
<AliTarihi> :D
<everplays> hafeza :D
<AliTarihi> پففف
<AliTarihi> بابا فردوسیه!
<everplays> ferdosia
<everplays> :D
<AliTarihi> ضمنا تلخص هنوز ندارم، همون اسم انجمنی رو بگی بهتره :P
<narcislinux> ok lol
<AliTarihi> بنا کردم از حرف شعری بلند / که از وزن و سنجه نیابد گزند! <- طریقه استفاده درست از اسم!
<AliTarihi> اوپس
<AliTarihi> این رو می خواستم بیارم:
<AliTarihi> چه خوش گفت لومیون، آن فيوژن مئاب / گنوم-شل را ببستندش به آب!
<AliTarihi> اینطوری می شه به کارش برد ؛)
<everplays> AliTarihi, haji age behesh ab nemidadan ke bozorg nemishod :D
<AliTarihi> everplays: خب همینه! می گن این گوسفندا رو هم قبل از فروش واسه مشتری کلی بهش آب می دن که وزنش زیاد بشه ;)
<everplays> jeddan?! ino dige nemidoonestam
<AliTarihi> این کلاه برداراش اینطوری می کنن
<ramanK> AliTarihi: ostad mitunam man ham ye she'er begam shoma mano rahnamayi konid va eshkalatesho begid ? ;)
<AliTarihi> تعارفات می فرمایید! ;)
<ramanK> از آن وقتی گنوم شل خار گشته / اوبونتو در پی اغیار گشته
<ramanK> به هر روزی ندایی تازه داده / به دل کاربران خونی فتاده
<ramanK> یکی روزی یونیتی را عزیز کرد / دگر روزی ز ایکس ، ناجور گریز کرد
<ramanK> به ناگه جلوه ی خویشتن عوض کرد / خودش را باخت ، چون مکِ پلنگ کرد
<ramanK> از این ناسازگاری و عجیب کار / خداوندا تو خود ما را نگه دار
<AliTarihi> همم جالب بود :D
<ramanK> AliTarihi: lotf darid :D
<AliTarihi> یه چندتا چیز به ذهنم می رسه. توی مصرع دوم بیت اول فکر کنم «پس» از «پی» راحتتر شنیده میشه
<AliTarihi> بیت دوم،‌مصرع دوم هم فکر کنم اینطوری بشه بهتره از نطر وزنی‌ «به جمع کاربرش، خونی فتاده»
<AliTarihi> بیت سوم: به یک روزی‌، یونیتی را عزیز کرد / دگر روزش، ز آن ایکسش گریز کرد
<AliTarihi> بیت چهارم رو یه کمی قافیه اش گیر داره :)
<AliTarihi> ولی اخری جای عجیب بشه عجب
<AliTarihi> ramanK: that is my 2cents :)
<AliTarihi> ولی قشنگ کنار هم اومدن :)
<ramanK> AliTarihi: :)) vaghean jaleb bud . baes shod in ide be zehnam berese ke che jaleb mishod she'er haro tahte CC mizashtim tu wiki va be komake ham behbudeshun midadim !
<AliTarihi> :)
<ramanK> yeki biyad be man komak kone ! ye bande khodayi yaghe mano gerefte ke mojavez haye BSD mojaveze narm afzare azad va matn baz nistan !
<ramanK> hala man eshkal nadaram , ino umade tu forum zade . khob mellat mibinan bad amuzi mishe
<mrglinux> ramanK: gabol nadaram
<mrglinux> nemishe intor goft ke azad nistand
<mrglinux> dar vaghe shayad beshe goft azad tar az azadand
<ramanK> mrglinux: khoda khoiret bede
<mrglinux> chon ke in hagho be taraf mide ke enhsarish kone
<mrglinux> ama GPL intor nist mahdodiatesh ine ke nemizare mahdod beshe
<AliTarihi> اره
<AliTarihi> مجوز تقریبا انجام هر کاری هست با کد
 * ahmadhesni ba nasbe driver ATI moshkel dare!
<AliTarihi> نصبش راحت نیست -ـ-
<AliTarihi> !ati
<lubotu3> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AliTarihi> ahmadhesni: --^
<ahmadhesni> AliTarihi: in wiki doroste? http://wiki.debian.org/ATIProprietary
<AliTarihi> همون آدرسی که دادم
<AliTarihi> !ati | ahmadhesni
<lubotu3> ahmadhesni: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ahmadhesni> AliTarihi: chashm :-)
<AliTarihi> البته من ندارم ای تی آي :)
<ahmadhesni> AliTarihi: khosh be halet.
<AliTarihi> ای تی آی اگه درست کنه از nvidia
<AliTarihi> راحتتره
<AliTarihi> روی یه سیستم قدیمی داشتم مدتها قبل، بهتر بود. جدیدا مثل اینکه قاتی پاتی شده :|
<ramanK> ahmadhesni: khode driver haye binary ATI moshkeli daran?
<ahmadhesni> ramanK: nemidoonam, on chizi ke man mikham ejra nemishe! :-(
<AliTarihi> شب همه به خیر و شادی
<AliTarihi> :)
<ramanK> ahmadhesni: man kheili mohtaramane miraftam site amd va unja driver binary linux ro download mikardam va ru ubuntu nasb mikardam
<zalzalak> salam
<zalzalak> rastesh ye soale mohem daram
<zalzalak> alan shoma be onvane ye linux kar
<zalzalak> che laptop iii mikharid?
<zalzalak> mishe komakam konid?
<zalzalak> man hesabi gij shodam
<ahmadhesni> ramanK: man tebghe on wiki raftam ke natoonestam, hala in link ro chek mikonam.  ehtemalan mohtaramane naraftam ;-)
<zalzalak> hich kas nemidone?
<narcislinux> zalzalak: toye anjoman serch bezanid
<narcislinux> zalzalak:  chand ta post ba in onvan dashtim
<narcislinux> zalzalak:  dar bare laptop monaseb bahs shod
<ramanK> ahmadhesni: man file haye deb ubuntu ro nagoftama , khode file haye run ro goftam
<ramanK> zalzalak: mozue kharidane notebook kare kheili sakhtiye , manam bahatun hamdardi mikonam
<ramanK> zalzalak: shoma avval post haye anjoman ro bekhunid age baz ham shak dashtid mitunid inja soaletuno beporsid
<zalzalak> alan graphic intel poshtibani linux mishe?
<zalzalak> ya inke driver ee graphikesh dar rahe khoda nasb nemishe?
<ahmadhesni> ramanK: vga shoma chie? man too ubuntu nasb karde boodam, ama too debian hanooz natoonestam.
<zalzalak> Intel GMA HD
<ramanK> ahmadhesni: man ye ATI mobility masrughe dashtam . ru ubuntu test kardam amma ru debian na . amma nabayad moshkeli bashe
<ahmadhesni> ramanK: ok, tnx
<ramanK> zalzalak: graphic haye Intel tuye linux driver daran
<ramanK> zalzalak: amma behtare shoma ghabl az kharide notebook hatman un model va brand khas ro review haye linuxisho bekhuni
<ramanK> zalzalak: ta motmaen beshi kasi moshkeli bahash nadare
<zalzalak> ramanK:  review eeeeeee linuxiiish kojas? masalan modele x201 lenova
<zalzalak> ?
<ramanK> zalzalak: age be Lenovo alaghe mand hastid www.thinkwiki.org manba kheili khubie
<ramanK> zalzalak: be in link ha tavajjoh konid :
<ramanK> zalzalak: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_10.04_%28Lucid_Lynx%29_on_a_ThinkPad_X201
<ramanK> zalzalak: http://www.nico.schottelius.org/blog/lenovo-x201-with-linux/
<ramanK> zalzalak: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/lenovo+thinkpad+x201
<ramanK> zalzalak: in ham kheili mohemme : http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201002-5341/
<ramanK> zalzalak: harchand ke bazi ha moshkelati ham ba VGA tajrobe kardan ke be nazar marbut be version haye ghadimi ubuntu mishode
<ramanK> zalzalak: vali tabi'atan man hich masuliyati dar bare moshkelate ehtemali dar ayande be ohde nemogiram va ferestadane in link ha mabni bar tayid mohtavaye unha nist ;)
<zalzalak> ramanK: mamnoon doste man
<zalzalak> ramanK: komake bozorgi bood
<ramanK> zalzalak: khosh'hal misham komaki karde basham
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<ramanK> zalzalak: tu google donbale "installing ubuntu on lenovo x201" search konid shayad be dardetun bokhore
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: salam bar shoma
<zalzalak> ramanK:  bashe hatman
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: سلام بر خودت!
<Dark-Sun> :P
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Dark-Sun> یک نظر سنجی می‌خواستم انجام بدم
<ramanK> khoda be kheir kone
<Dark-Sun> به نظر شما ارزش داره الان پول بدم چند تا توزیع ردهت بیس بگیرم؟
<Dark-Sun> آخه یک دیماه اعزام می‌شم به خدمت
<Dark-Sun> خب نمی‌خواد این رو جواب بدین/ سوال خیلی سختی بود
<Dark-Sun> یک سوال آسونتر واسه با تجربه‌های لینوکسی
<Dark-Sun> فدورا هم مثل اوبونتو چند ماه یکبار بایست از اول نصب بشه؟
<Dark-Sun> یا اینکه مثل دبیان رولر بیس هستش؟
<Dark-Sun> aliva: سلام علی جوووون. شب بخیر
<Dark-Sun> the-light: سلام بر خوشکل محله‌مون
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<Dark-Sun> the-light: خوبی داداش احسان؟
<Dark-Sun> کنعان واقعا یک فیلم فاجعه است!
<Dark-Sun> جای علی آقا خالیه.
<Dark-Sun> دارم به خودم امیدوار می‌شم...
<Dark-Sun> هر وقت می‌یام کانال انگار بمب اتم منفجر شده!
<Dark-Sun> احدی چیزی تایپ می‌کنه!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> ای ول به دارک سان!
 * Dark-Sun is sending X-ray radiation
<Dark-Sun> B) XD
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: yani mikhay fedora ye bar nasb koni va dige faghat upgrade koni ?
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: می‌شه؟
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/YumUpgradeFaq
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: vali fedora yani Cutting Edge . fekr nakonam kare dorosti bashe ba fedora az in kara koni
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: آره؟ خب من به آرچ هم فکر کردم
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: دبیان ششصد مگ رو دستم گذاشت. دیگه فکر نکنم سمتش برم
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: inja jav jave Archi hast man yechi begam beman rahm nemikonan
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: vase desktop mikhay ?
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: هوووم.. آره یکجورایی
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: مسیح گفته: نروید از راهی که روندگان آن بیشمارند
<Dark-Sun> B)
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: pas az rahe OpenBSD boro !
<aliva> کی منو صدا زد؟
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: آهان. پس تو بودی اپن بی اس دی رو گذاشتی تو دامن من
<Dark-Sun> aliva: من بودم علی جون! تحویل که نمی‌گیری. ریماونت کن پرمیشن اعلام وجود بگیریم
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: yadam nemiyad !
<Dark-Sun> :)
<aliva> واو!
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: آره؟ خودت بودی! اسنادش هم موجوده
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: بگم؟ بگم؟
<Dark-Sun> :))
<ramanK> khoda be kheir kone !
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: نترس! فوقش می‌فرستیمت اعتراف کنی
<Dark-Sun> :)))
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: felan ke hich kodom az distro haye linux changi be dele man nemizane
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: یک راهنما می‌دی واسه نصبش؟
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: mikhay OpenBSD nasb koni ?!!
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: دلت خونه می‌دونم! لیزه چنگول لینوکس ها نمی‌گیرتش
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: هیچان زده نشو! فعلا روی ماشین مجازی می‌خوام نصبش کنم
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: nakon in karo . man ye chi goftam. ba ruhiyat jur dar nemiyad afsorde mishi
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: اگه جور نشد، یک بمب به خودم وصل می‌کنم. میام در خونه‌تون می‌گم با رامانک کار دارم بعدش که اومدی می‌گم سلام. بوووم
 * ramanK : nega akhare omri kare ma be koja keshide !
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: ببین هر کسی بالاخره یکجوری می‌میره! حداقل زندگیت رو روی اضافه کردن یک کاربر به بی اس دی ریسک کردی اینجوری
 * Dark-Sun thinks: in zendegi in ghadra jaleb nist k bekhay ta 60, 70 salegi sabr koni! >:)
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: PC dari ya notebook ?
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: نوت بوک
<Dark-Sun> mige dosstet dashtam vali dige tamum shod! :S
<Dark-Sun> hata esmatam yadam nist! :D
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: hala moshkelet ba ubuntu chi hast ? alan donbale chejur OS i migardi ?
<Dark-Sun> من با احدی مشکلی ندارم! حتی با سوسک‌ها با وجود پاهای زشت و پرزدار و پرواز‌های احمقانه‌ی ترسناکشون!
<Dark-Sun> منظورم اینه که هی! من دارم مینت کار می‌کنم!
<Dark-Sun> ولی اولین روزهای آشناییم با لینوکس همیشه دنبال بی اس دی بودم
<Dark-Sun> اگه سیتو توی ارسال دیسک‌های فری بی اس دی اشتباه نمی‌کرد
<Dark-Sun> من الان شاید یک کاربر فری بی اس دی بودم
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: همون اپن بی اس دی رو بگو. پهنای باند ندارم که بخوام چیز دیگه‌ای بگیرم
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: inke az BSD ha khoshet biyad ya na , kamelan bastegi be niyaz va shakhsiyatet dare
<Dark-Sun> تازه چند وقت پیش خودم تنهایی یکی از همون سوسک‌های بزرگ رو تک و تنها کشتم! با کفش.
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: amma OpenBSD nasbesh kheili sade hast . bootesh kon va hey enter bezan
<Dark-Sun> ولی صادقانه بگم بدجوری ترسیده بودم. خیلی خب باشه! من همیشه گفتم یک سوسک خوب یک سوسک مرده است
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: faghat vaghti password khast unja enter nazan va passwordeto bezan
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: ba 200MB fvwm ro dare
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: age gnome mikhay badan bayad behesh ezafe koni
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: آره؟ پس حسابی خوش می‌گذره
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: be man ke kheili khosh migzare
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: اف وی دابلیو ام.. فارسیش سخته. باید ببینم چجور می‌تونه خوشحالم کنه
<Dark-Sun> خیلی خب سوسک‌ها کلا با من مشکل دارن. این یک حقیقت تلخه. ولی وقتی بتونم از خودم دفاع کنم. مشکلی نیست. می‌تونین حدس بزنین کی توی این برخورد پیروز می‌شه
<Dark-Sun> البته این رو هم بگم که گاهی عقب نشینی سرآغاز پیروزیه و کسی که آخر می‌خنده.. بلندتر می‌خنده!
<Dark-Sun> بگذار ببینم فرضیه‌ی رامانک چقدر می‌تونه عملی باشه...
<Dark-Sun> linux live end,
<Dark-Sun> ... start slax
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: vlan0? em0?
<Dark-Sun> اینا چین؟
<Dark-Sun> یکیشون باید کارت شبکه باشه
<Dark-Sun> کدوم یکی می‌شه ای تی اچ صفر؟
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: vasta , vasta . Virtual Box dari ?
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: بله خوشکلم
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: uno bendaz dur . Virtual Box mored dare . ba qemu bayad nasbesh koni
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: masalan ba AQemu
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: کیو ای ام یو؟ سرعتش بیشتره ؟
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: تو اصلا اسمت چیه؟ تو خونه رامانک صدات می‌کنن؟
<Dark-Sun> اعصابم خراب شد
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: بگو من به کسی نمی‌گم
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: qemu ye emulator kamele sakht afzarie . mitune hatta CPU haye dige ro ham shabih sazi kone
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: qemu dar vaghe hamrahe KVM be kar mire
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: می‌دونم. جای دیگه دیدمش. اتفاقا با وی باکس هم مشکل داره. ماجول‌هاشون کرنل رو گیج می‌کنن با هم نمی‌سازن
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: حالا من باید اول یک چیزی پیاده کنم این ماشین‌های مجازیم رو منتقل کنم به اون
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: shoma AQemu ro nasb koni hamechi hal mishe
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: باشه. پس صبر کن همینجا که اگه قاطی کرد ازت ادرس بگیرم. دفعه‌ی پیشم آدرس خونه‌تون رو گم کردم
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: سیم قرمز رو باید به چاشنی وصل کنم دیگه
<Dark-Sun> locobot_5: نخند! بیمزه! اینقدر هم پی ام نده
<Dark-Sun> locobot_5: کار دارم می‌گم
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: چقدر با اینا کار کردی؟
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: OpenBSd ?
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: نه! این ای کیو ای ام یو رو می‌گم
<the-light> salam Dark-Sun
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: dar hadde inke karamo rah bendazamo OS haro boot konam
<Dark-Sun> the-light: به به احسان جووون. بابا سیگنال ترمینالتیم. سیگترم کن هلاک شیم
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: با ویرچوال باکس هم کار کردی دیگه
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: faghat ghabl az inke OpenBSD ro rush boot koni havaset bashe network card ro Intel 1000 PCI bezari
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: bali
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: می‌خوام ببینم از نظر پرفورمنس تفاوتی بینشون احساس کردی؟
<the-light> Dark-Sun: while (true) mikonmet chon duset dram ;)
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: man ke khodam chizi hes nakrda vali fekr konam migan qemu sari tare
<Dark-Sun> the-light: :)) <3 del be del pipeline shode asasi :))
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: خب پس اگه بخوام از دیدگاه تو به ماجرا نگاه کنم این ریختی می‌شه
<ramanK> inja cheghadr ravabet samimio khube . heyyy... ( mano tanhayiyam ba ham rafighim... :((      )
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: از نظر سرعت اول کیو ای ام یو، بعدش کی وی ام و بعدش ویرچوال باکس. درسته؟
<Dark-Sun> حتی اگر تنها ترین تنها شوم باز خدایی هست که جبران همه‌ی نداشته‌هایم باشد. دکتر شریعتی
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: KVM az qemu estefade mikone .
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: بله؟ نه بابا! پس احتمالا توی لایسنس فرق دارن نه؟
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: KVM ye karayi balade ke qemu balad nist . dar vaghe KVM = qemu + ye seri abzare modiriyati sathe kernel
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: حالا اینا هیچی. این یکی رو امتحان کردی:
<Dark-Sun> xen
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: ؟
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: bali
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: خب؟ نظرت چیه؟ این کجای اون رده بندی قرار می‌گیره؟
<ramanK> Dark-Sun:  negah kon , fanavari hayi mesle VMWare %80 performance daran vali %100 system ro piyade sazi mikonan yani hatta BIOS ham shabih sazi mikonan
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: Xen %93 performance dare amma faghat bakhshi az kernel ro shabih sazi mikoen va faghat rush mishe linux va be zur windows nasb kard
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: KVM nazdike %90 performance dare vali system ro taghriban kamel shabih sazi mikone vase hamin mishe rush harchi bekhay nasb koni
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: felan ayande KVM roshan tare . dar zemn Red Hat ham az Xen kuch kard be KVM
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: احسنت. پس این طور
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: راجه به معماری
<Dark-Sun> ESX
<Dark-Sun> چی؟
<Dark-Sun> اونم باید باشه. ولی نمی‌دونم ابزاره یا متدی برای پیاده‌سازی شبیه سازی
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: man ziyad ba mahsulate VMWare ashnayi nadaram amma var asase harfaye wikipedia ESX shabihe hamin KVM be nazar mirese
<Dark-Sun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_platform_virtual_machines
<Dark-Sun> این مقاله؟
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: na , in maghale : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VMware_ESX
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: gofte ye Hypervisor hast ke age KVM ham hamntore
<ramanK> age = void()*
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: اینا مشکوک نیستن؟ به نظر میاد اقتباس‌هایی از کرنل لینوکس داشتن
<Dark-Sun> شایدم الهام گرفتن
<Dark-Sun> باید به ریچارد بگیم الهام گرفتن هم اپن سورس کنه!
<Dark-Sun> :)
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: RMS delesh az patent khune . ino begi behesh kar dastet mide
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: in chetor: ... ESX uses a Linux kernel to load additional code: often reffered to by VMware, Inc. as "vmkernel".
<Dark-Sun> مگه اون رو پتنت کردن؟
<Dark-Sun> اینا دیگه چه نون به نرخ روز خور‌هایی هستن!!
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: gofti elham gereftano opensource kone man az patent sohbat kardam. in ghazie kernel linux ro ham nemidunestam
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: zendegie dige !
<Dark-Sun> هه هه! چه جالب عاقبت میکروکرنل هم همینجا دیدیم:
<Dark-Sun> Purple Screen of Death
<Dark-Sun> :D
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: microkernel ro bayad tu HelenOS did
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: felan ke be nazar miyad khub daran kar mikonan
 * the-light fekr mikone HelenOS ba khanome Helenkeler nasbati dare!
<ramanK> the-light: :D
<Dark-Sun> هووم... بله. ظاهرا ایشون بی اس دی لایسنس تشریف دارن.
<Dark-Sun> ما ممنونیم!
<Dark-Sun> یک کرنل هم بود دست بچه‌ها گنو
<Dark-Sun> اونم میکروکرنل بود
<Dark-Sun> gnu/Hardle
<Dark-Sun> اگه اشتباه نکنم
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: hurd ke abruye gnu ro borde
<Dark-Sun> تقریبا داشت خاک می‌خورد
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: do barabare omre man sen dare hanuz hello world be zur run mikone
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: خب آخه همه جو لینوکس دارن دیگه! کی میاد به اون بیچاره برسه
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: پایه باش با همدیگه درستش می‌کنیم. من می‌رم خدمت کد‌ها رو با پست می‌فرستم به آدرست تو هم تایپ کن بفرست واسه ریچارد
<the-light> Dark-Sun: hanuz develop mishe hurd, arch-hurd o debian-durd ham darim
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: debian umad komak vali bazam khabari nashod
<Dark-Sun> the-light: آره؟ پس هیچی. من برم همون بی اس دی نصب کنم فنی‌ترم
<Dark-Sun> :D
<ramanK> the-light: Haiko ro test kardi?
<Dark-Sun> فکر نمی‌کردم هلن بچه پاراگوئه باشه! این کشورا چی می‌خوان از زندگی؟!!
<the-light> masale ine ke piade sazi o negah darie in noe kernel yekam ziadi hazine bare, ba inke performance balast
<the-light> baraye hamin linux o windows az tarkibi estefade mikonan
<the-light> ramanK: na kar nakardam
<ramanK> the-light: na aziz . linux hatta hybrid ham nist ta jayi ke man midunam
<Dark-Sun> ترکیبی؟
<Dark-Sun> the-light: یعنی لینوس گفت غلط کردم؟
<Dark-Sun> :D
<the-light> ramanK: che arch i dare be nazaret pas?
<ramanK> the-light: monolithic
<the-light> ramanK: mono e tanha nist az chizaye dige ham estefade karde
<ramanK> the-light: ta jayi ke man tu wikipedia khundam mige kollan kernel ha taghsim mishan be :
<ramanK> the-light: monolithic , MicroKernel , Hybrid , Nanokernels , exokernels
<ramanK> the-light: va tu page linux tu wikipedia bakhshe kernel type neveshte monolithic
<ramanK> the-light: chizi hast ke man asash ettela nadaram ya eshtebah bardasht kardam ?
<Dark-Sun> ویکی پدیا تا کی می‌خواد کاسه‌ی کمک کنین! دست بگیره؟ وقتشه یکی به جیمی تذکر بده. حیف که علی آقا نیست!
<the-light> ramanK: khob doroste taghsimat, albate kernel haye digei ham darim ke asliash haminast
<the-light> ama bekhatere inke performance balaei dashte bashe linux, miad bazi chiza ro be sabke dige piade mikone
<the-light> ke tarkibi hesab mishe
<Dark-Sun> فکر کنم بدونم چجوری می‌شه. مثل نواختن آهنگ متالیکا با گیتار آکوستیک.
<Dark-Sun> مشخصا آهنگ
<Dark-Sun> nothing else matters
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: alan chi shodi ? dar hale nasbe bsd hasti ya gozashti vase ba
<ramanK> ba'd ? *
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: راستش توی اجرای ای کیو به یک پیام خطا رسیدم مربوط به ماونت نبودن فایل سیستم یو اس بی بوده ظاهرا
<Dark-Sun> دارم حلش می‌کنم
<Dark-Sun> :)
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: faghat NIC ro hatman hamuni ke goftam bezar
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: چشم خوشکل من
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: agha man raftam bekhabam , khoda aghebateto be kheir kone
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-04
<hale> salam
<hossain> salam commend line man vaghti ejra mishe error mida. in error: invalid operation, che konam?
<hossain> lotfan yeki be man javabbeda.
<hossain> salam farhang commend line man vaghti ejra mishe error mida. in error: invalid operation, che konam?
<ilius> hossain: کل متن ارور همین هست؟
<hossain> are beazafay nam pakage masalan:Invalid operation texmacs-commen
<hossain> ilius chi shod?
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> ilius: سلام سعیـــــــــــــــــــــــد جون
<Dark-Sun> <3
<Dark-Sun> دنبال یک مخزن می‌گشتم واسه فایل‌های نوشتاری اپن آفیس
<ilius> Dark-Sun: سلام :)
<ilius> Dark-Sun: منظورت چیه؟ مخزن واسه فایل‌های نوشتاری
 * ilius swiched to archlinux few days ago
<Dark-Sun> ilius: مثلا فایل‌های اپن آفیس
<Dark-Sun> ilius: تبریک می‌گم بخاطر آرچ
<ilius> Dark-Sun: یعنی چی؟
<Dark-Sun> :)
<ilius> Dark-Sun: :)
<Dark-Sun> ilius: بگذار قشنگ توضیح بدم شاید خودت یک راهکار بهتر پیشنهاد بدی
<ilius> Dark-Sun: یه جایی که مردم داکیومنت‌های خودشون رو با فرمت اوپن‌آفیس با هم شیر کنن؟
<Dark-Sun> ببین من  و دوستم با هم تحقیق می‌کنیم
<Dark-Sun> گزارش می‌نویسیم.
<Dark-Sun> حالا دنبال یک جایی هستیم که بشه گزارشاتمون رو اونجا بگذاریم
<ilius> Dark-Sun: google docs ?
<Dark-Sun> جوری که گزارشات قبلی رو بتونیم ببینیم و در صورت نیاز ویرایش کنیم و بعدشم بتونیم
<Dark-Sun> چیزی اضافه کنیم
<ilius> Dark-Sun: sure, google docs
<ilius> ;-)
<Dark-Sun> ilius: it's not quite allright with rtl languages afar
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: Zoho
<Dark-Sun> B)
<ilius> :-/
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: سلام هموطن. اینجا بودی؟ چه خبرا
<ilius> Dark-Sun: اون رو میشه حل کرد فکر کنم
<Dark-Sun> من که با گوگل داک هر چی تلاش کردم نتیجه نداد قبلاها
<Dark-Sun> ولی باشه
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: salam bar shoma . Zoho ro ham emtehan konid
<Dark-Sun> الانم یک بار دیگه امتحانش می‌کنم
<ilius> Dark-Sun: توی اوپن‌آفیس متن رو تایپ (یا پیست) کن. بعد راست به چپ کن. بعد کپی و پیست توی گوگل داکس کن
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: سلام بر خودت!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> ilius: هووم.. نه خب. از دوباره کاری می‌شه
<ilius> Dark-Sun: چرا دوباره کاری؟!
<ilius> Dark-Sun: https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AVpdtMF2aittZGRzbmdxd2dfNzJmanZqZzZjOA&hl=en
<ilius> Dark-Sun: توی یه ادیتور هم می‌تونی راست به چپش کنی
<Dark-Sun> هوووم.... خب نگاه کن.
<ilius> Dark-Sun: حالا اون یه دکمه روی تولبارش نداشت که دلیل نمیشه
<Dark-Sun> نقطه‌ها یا نقل قول‌ها اول خط افتادن
<ilius> Dark-Sun: تازه می‌تونی دانلود با فرمت اوپن‌آفیس هم بکنی
<Dark-Sun> اگه زوهو هم اینجوری باشه مجبورم همین رو استفاده کنم
 * everplays dare fekr mikone ke gharch ham tabrik goftan dare?!
<Dark-Sun> ilius: مرسی
<ramanK> everplays: tayid mishe
<Dark-Sun> everplays: سلام حاجی! نایس تو میت یو
<everplays> ramanK, mokhlesam
<everplays> Dark-Sun, salaam dude
<everplays> ilius, dude to bache khoobi boodi! begoo ki monharefet kard? :)
<ilius> everplays: هیشکی
 * Dark-Sun thinks, "zende budan" dalili baraye tabrik goftan ast. az neshane haye zende budan, taghire tozi ast.
<ilius> everplays: تجربهٔ شیرین‌تر
<ilius> everplays: آدم تا چیزی رو لمس نکرده نمی‌تونه در مورد درست اظهار نظر کنه ;-)
<everplays> err! shirin?! :) shookhi nakon
<ilius> everplays: نمی‌دونی توی این لپ‌تاپ جدیدم چقدر با اوبونتو مشکل داشتم
<ilius> everplays: آرچ یه بار آدم پدرش درمیاد نصب و ستاپ می‌کنه، دیگه دردسرش تموم میشه
<ilius> everplays: مثل ساعت تا چند سال کار می‌کنه. اوبونتو هر روز یه دردسر داره
<everplays> khob movafegham ke ubuntu baghalie, vali oosoolan ye developer hesse saro kalle zadan ba system ro nadare
<everplays> mikhad beshine paye karesh sari karo bezane bere
<ilius> everplays: خب میگم. یه باره
<ilius> everplays: دردسرش تموم میشه
<everplays> hehe! ilius yadet bashe :) gofti 1bar-e. hala mibinam roozio ke tep tep too abs dari migardi ke package compile koni
<everplays> :P
<ilius> everplays: :-D
<ilius> everplays: باشه
<ilius> everplays: بابا این همه چی باینری‌ش رو داره توی مخزن کامیونیتی
<ilius> everplays: اصلا خیلی از پکیج‌هاش میاد پکیج باینری دب رو می‌گیره تبدیل می‌کنه
<ilius> everplays: نیازی به کامپایل نداره
<everplays> ilius, khob dude chizayi ham hastan ke compile-ian, :) too abs becharkhi mibini tedadeshoon cheghadr ziade
<ilius> everplays: همممم. فعلا که مشکلی نداشتم
<ilius> everplays: توی اوبونتو هم گاهی وقتا مجبور بودم کامپایل کنم
<everplays> ilius, perfect! faghat yadet bashe khodet khabar bedi :)
 * ramanK nemidune chi shod yedafe karbaraye arch tu Iran ziyad shodan . yejur roshde gharchi !
<ilius> everplays: تازه این کامپایل که می‌کنه اول پکیج میسازه ازش بعد نصب مي‌کنه
<ilius> everplays: باشه
<ilius> everplays: :-D
<ilius> everplays: آدم تا تجربه نکنه نمی‌تونه بفهمه به دردش می‌خوره یا نه
<Dark-Sun> ilius: سعیـــــــــــــــــــد گوگل من رایت تو لفت داره
<Dark-Sun> زوهو نداشت
<Dark-Sun> گوگل داک خوووووب شده!
<ilius> Dark-Sun: :)
<Dark-Sun> ilius: مررررسی. دوستت دارم
<Dark-Sun> <3
<ilius> Dark-Sun: :P
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: Zoho ham dare
 * ramanK hafeze manafe zoho dar channel !
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: نه نداشت رامین.
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: من گشتم نبود توی رایتر که نداشت
<Dark-Sun> من خودم از پلتفرمش خوشم اومد. کامل بود.
<Dark-Sun> ولی راست به چپ رو نداشت
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: man hamin chand ruz pish azash estefade kardam dasht bezar ye negahi bendazam dobare
<Dark-Sun> بنداز
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: man Zoho ro pishnehad kardam chon fekr konam collobration online ham dare
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: google chi , dare ?
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: احتمالا باید از گوگل تاک کمک بگیریم
<Dark-Sun> :S
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: na , in zoho ejaze mide chand nafari real-time document ro edit konid
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: albate bezar motmaen sham
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: مرسی
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: Page Setup -> Page Format -> Right To Left
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: ای ول! مرسی. اینم خوبه.
<Dark-Sun> حالا دیگه با اکانت‌ یاهو هم می‌شه کار کرد
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> زنده باد آزادی
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: man ham bayad yeki az in webapp ha benvisam !
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: mofid be nazar mirese ;)
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: این همه ریخته که! واسه چی می‌خوای؟
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: avvalan maddiyat dovvoman kheili kelas dare !
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: مادیات!
<Dark-Sun> مارکس می‌گه اساس زندگی اقتصاده
<Dark-Sun> ای ول
<Dark-Sun> خب من باید برم. نتیجه‌ی گفتگو و پیشنهادات امروز رو حضورا به این شریکم برسونم
<Dark-Sun> شماها مواظب خودتون باشین
<Dark-Sun> با اجازه
<the-light> staprun makhsuse debian e faghat?
<jomjome> ajab
<mahdavi> salam be hame
<alabd> mahdavi: aleikom salam
<sadrolla> salam doostan
 * WhiteCrow1 baro bax salam
<mahdavi1> WhiteCrow1: سلام
<WhiteCrow1> mahdavi1: salam o alik aziz e del chetori pesar khobi ?
<WhiteCrow1> mahdavi1: khabari azat ni ? na masage i na Tell i ? na mail i ? goftam khodai nakarde zabon am lal :-X
<WhiteCrow1> mahdavi1: bia on var
<soft2fire> salam be hame
<soft2fire> man ye soal dashtan
<soft2fire> chand rooz ish umadam
<soft2fire> ye soal porsidam dar morede ien ke chera vaghty drive hamo baz mikonam
<soft2fire> error mide
<soft2fire> ye doosty
<soft2fire> be esme ebrahim fekr konam
<soft2fire> ke esfehani bud rahnamayim kard va moshkelam bartaraf shod
<soft2fire> ubuntoro be dalayeli baz nasbidam vali yadam nist oon rahnamayishun chi bud
<alabd> aleikom salam
<soft2fire> ye codi bud ke migoft drive ha faghat ba ejaze admin baz she ke meghdaresho be yes taghir dadim
<soft2fire> dorost shod
<soft2fire> khob hala ki mardunegi mikone?
<soft2fire> aghaye bersam?
<Bersam> soft2fire: سلام
<soft2fire> salam
<soft2fire> داداش مشکل من رو خوندی؟
<soft2fire> یه کدی زدم تو ترمینال بعد یه صفحه ای باز شد و اون کد رو ویرایش کردم خط ۳۴ رو ویرایش کردم
<Bersam> soft2fire: بله الان
<Bersam> sudo gedit /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.devicekit.disks.policy
<Bersam> soft2fire: این فایل بود
<Bersam> <allow_active>auth_admin_keep</allow_active>
<soft2fire> شقث
<soft2fire> آره
<soft2fire> چه جوری ویرایش کنم؟
<soft2fire> داداش مرسی ممنون
<soft2fire> یا علی
<Bersam> soft2fire: اوکی؟
<soft2fire> آره ردیف شد
<Bersam> :) موفق باشی
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> رامین نیست؟
<Dark-Sun> jomjome: hello jomjome, nice 2 c u ;)
<soft2fire> سلام دوستان کسی هست؟
<soft2fire> جدی این همه ادم این بقل دیفالت هستند؟
<soft2fire> همیشه هستند
<soft2fire> به نظرم آبرو سایت رو میبرند
<Dark-Sun> چی؟
<Dark-Sun> soft2fire: چی می‌خوای نصف شبی سر و صدا می‌کنی؟
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Dark-Sun> soft2fire: پول نفت رو آوردی؟
<Dark-Sun> :))
<Dark-Sun> بده من. خودم تقسیم می‌کنم. خیالت راحت.
<Dark-Sun> خیلی خب من دیگه برم
<Dark-Sun> شب همگی خوش
 * Dark-Sun is sending SIGTERM to all topics...
 * Dark-Sun is sending SIGKILL to all topics...
 * Dark-Sun will halt now
<mrz> salam, man taze kar hastam, shabe hamegi khosh
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-05
<emad> سلام
<emad> وقتی با ابونتو بالا میام همیشه دو تا پنچره باز هست
<emad> نمی دونم چه کار کنم
<emad> کسی هست کمک کنه؟
<ilius> emad: سلام
<ilius> emad: پنجره‌هایی که موقع خاموش کردن باز بوده دوباره باز میشه؟
<emad> وقتی با ابونتو بالا میام همیشه دو تا پنچره باز هست
<emad> یه فایل pdf ویه پوشه
<utab_> salam be hamegi
<utab_> kasy hast betune vasam tozih bede systeme log in chiye?
<utab_> ahan fahmidam bebakhshid soale tablo ei fek konam porsidam
<ilius> utab_:  systeme log in?
<ilius> utab_: login screen ?
<utab_> ilius: bebakhshid dc shodam
<ilius> utab_: منظورت همون صفحه‌ای هست که یوزر پسورد وارد می‌کنی و وارد اوبونتو (گنوم) میشی؟
<utab_> na narmafzara gahgahy ye systeme log in daran uno migam
<ilius> utab_: پسورد می‌پرسن؟
<ilius> utab_: gksudo synaptic
<utab_> ilius: thanks javabe soalamo gereftam
<utab_> ilius: mishe dar morede fram work baram tozih bedid?
<ilius> utab_: khode mafhume framework?
<utab_> ilius: are
<ilius> utab_: ye library
<utab_> ilius: khob?
<ilius> utab_: یه مجموعه‌ای از کدها (کلاس‌ها یا توابع) که توسط برنامه‌های دیگه استفاده میشه
<utab_> ilius: yany ye jur componentan?
<ilius> utab_: و برنامه‌های دیگه بر اساس این کتابخانه یا فریم‌ورک (چهارچوب) کار می‌کنن
<ilius> utab_: نه کامپوننتی که مستقل اجرا بشه
<utab_> ilius: pas chetor ejra mishan?
<ilius> utab_: اصلا قرار نیست اجرا بشه
<ilius> utab_: داخل برنامه‌های دی
<ilius> ‏utab_: ‫داخل برنامه‌های ایمپورت میشه
<ilius> utab_: import ya include mishe
<ilius> utab_: و از توابع و کلاس‌هاش استفاده می‌کنن
<utab_> ilius: hamun  #include i ke tu barname nevisy darim
<utab_> ?
<ilius> utab_: مثلا
<ilius> utab_: البته هر چیزی که اینکلود بشه لزوما فریم‌ورک نیست
<ilius> utab_: و فقط هم مخصوص زبان سی نیست
<mrglinux1> utab_: ba ejazeye ilius yek mesale sade
<mrglinux1>  utab_: فرض کن بخای ساندویچ درست کنی. برای درست کردن اون نون میگیری و مصالح توش را هم میگیری و سر هم میکنی و درست میکنی این برای مثل یکی دوتا یا چندتاست
<mrglinux1>  utab_: حالا زمانی را در نظر بگیر ساندویچ فروشی داری باید روزی چندین ساندویچ درست کنی . واسه همین میای یه ساختار واسه درست کردن ساندویچ بوجود میاری
<mrglinux1>  utab_: مثلا همه مصالح توش را خورد شده و اماده یکجا میگذاری
<mrglinux1>  utab_:  واسه سرخ کردن یک ظرف مخصوص یا برای هر غذای خاص یکسری لوازم آماده میگذاری
<mrglinux1>  utab_: با استفاده از اونا سریع و راحت یک ساندویچ آماده میکنی
<mrglinux1>  utab_: تو برنامه نویسی هم فریم ورک یه همچین چیزی هست . و دیگه لازم نیست قر قسمتی دستی و جدا بیاد ساخته بشه بلکه یک ساختار برای همه کارهای مشترک در هر برنامه
<mrglinux1>  utab_: تعریف میکنی و از اونا برای ساختن برنامه استفاده میکنی
<mrglinux1>  utab_:  فکر میکنی این مثال قابل فهم تر بود
<mrglinux1> **میکنم
<mrglinux1> ;-)
<utab_> mrglinux: khob ye mesal vase fram work mizany?
<mrglinux> utab_: ببین مثلا یک وب سایت داینامیک را در نظر بگیر
<mrglinux> utab_: تو میخای سایت درست کنی
<mrglinux> utab_: چیزای مشترک تو یک وب سایت چی هستند
<mrglinux> utab_: اتصال به بانک اطلاعاتی
<mrglinux> utab_: احراز هویت
<mrglinux> utab_: و خیلی کارهای داینامیکی که داره انجام میشه
<mrglinux> utab_: که اینا سطح داره
<mrglinux> utab_: در ابتدایی ترین سطوح مثلا همون اتصال به بانک اطلاعاتی و نوشتن و خوندن روی اون
<mrglinux> utab_: آپلود فایل یا نوشتن یا خوندن روی اون
<mrglinux> utab_: تو میایی یکسری کد جهت اینکار اماده میکنی
<mrglinux> utab_: که بتونی سریع ازش استفاده کنی
<mrglinux> utab_: یک لایه برای دیتابیس / یک لایه برای فایل  و....
<mrglinux> utab_: همه اینا را میگذاری کنار هم
<mrglinux> utab_: اسمش میشه فریم ورک
<mrglinux> utab_: حالا مثلا میخای سایت داینامیک درست کنی نیاز به برقراری با بانک اطلاعاتی داری
<mrglinux> utab_: سریع از تو فریم ورکت
<mrglinux> utab_: دیتابیس را فراخوانی یا همون اینکلود میکنی تو برنامه
<mrglinux> و با چند خط کد دستوری که براش تعریف کردی همه مراحل اتصال و نوشتن و خوندن را انجام میدی
<mrglinux> حالا تو هر صفحه دیتابیس را نیاز داشتی سریع فراخوانیش میکنی و ازش استفاده میکنی
<mrglinux> تو همه پروژه هات
<mrglinux> که مدل های مختلفی داره همین فریم ورک
<mrglinux> که بهترینشون
<mrglinux> MVC هست
<mrglinux> گرفتی چی شد؟
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<utab_> mrglinux: fogholade bud tozihatet
<mrglinux> خواهش
<utab_> mrglinux: man gharare ye seminram dar morede MVC bedam matlabe be dard bokhor peda nemikonam
<mrglinux> تو اینترنت که پره
<mrglinux> سرچ کنه
<utab_> mrglinux: mitunam ru komamet hesab konam?
<mrglinux> هم فارسی هم انگلیسی
<mrglinux> مشکلی نیست ;-)
<utab_> mrglinux: matlabe farsiye khub dary vasam mail mikony?
<mrglinux> خودم چیزی ندارم روی اینترنت ولی میدونم هست . که زحمت پیدا کردنشو باید خودت بکشی
<utab_> mrglinux: akhe man farsy mikham
<mrglinux> utab_: سرچ کن . مطالبتو اماده کن من میخونم اگه چیزی کم داشت بهش اضافه میکنم
<mrglinux> فارسی هست تو اینترنت
<mrglinux> MVC چیست
<mrglinux> را سرچ کن
<mrglinux> تو گوگل
<utab_> mrglinux: kardam ye sery matalebe mahdud miyare
<mrglinux> انگلیسی بلد نیستی؟
<utab_> mrglinux: chera vaghte tarjome nadaram engelisim dar hade motevasete
<mrglinux> :-D فکر میکنی من وقت دارم؟
<mrglinux> کاری نداره همون مطالب فارسی را بخون
<utab_> mrglinux: na man hamchin jesaraty nakardam ke begam shoma baram tarjome konid
<mrglinux> + یک مقاله انگلیسی خوب به همراه عکس
<mrglinux> ازش یه چیزی در میاد
<utab_> mrglinux: goftam shayad dashte bashid matlabe farsi
<mrglinux> من خودم از روی انگلیسیش یاد گرفتم
<mrglinux> بعدم زیاد سخت نگیر واسه همون سمینار
<mrglinux> دیگه هرچقدر تونستی
<mrglinux> کسی ایراد نمیگیره البته بستگی به جو علمی اونجام داره
<mrglinux> اگه زیاد تو باغ نیستند حضار زیاد سخت نگیر :-D
<utab_> mrglinux: man daneshga mely dars mikhunam tabriz
<mrglinux> خوب پس مشکلی نیست
<mrglinux> اگه مخاطبین دانشجوها و اساتید هستند
<utab_> mrglinux: pas man amadash mikonam behet midam nazar bedi
<mrglinux> حالا تا جاییش که من با دانشگاه اینا رو به رو بودم دوستان زیاد در باغ نبودند .. :-D
<mrglinux> باشه مشکلی نیست
<mrglinux> ;-)
<utab_> faghat ye mail bede dige aghalan
<utab_> mrglinux: nemidy?
<ilius> utab_: بهتره عادت کنی منابع انگلیسی بخونی. منم زبانم ضعیف بود. سر لینوکس زبانم یه مقدار قوی شد
<mrglinux> pm dadam
<mrglinux> utab_: pm (private message)
<utab_> mrglinux: ok
<ilius> utab_: زیاد به کلاس زبان و این چیزا اعتقاد ندارم. آدم باید تجربی یاد بگیره
<utab_> mrglinux: thanks alot
<utab_> mrglinux: are movafegham
<mrglinux> utab_: np;-)
<mohsen> http://pastebin.com/fh2Y2LjT
<mohsen> دوستان این لینک رو ببینید
<mohsen> دوباره آپدیت می زنم بعد از اتمام آپدیت این ارور رو میده
<mohsen> جریان چیه؟
<mohsen> http://pastebin.com/fh2Y2LjT
<mohsen> ؟
<soft2fire> salam kasi hast?
<soft2fire> باز هم هیچکس نیست؟
<soft2fire> ‍س چرا این همه کارب  دیفالت شب و روز اینجان؟
<soft2fire> می خواین خودتون رو گول بزنید؟
<hale> salam
<hale> man taze emroz ubuntu1.4 nasb kardam
<hale> chetori mitonam graficamo nasb konam
<hale> bayad download konam?
<hale> nvidia 8400 getforce
<hale> ???
<ramanK> soft2fire: shoma age soali darid beporsid , age kasi betune komaki kone javab mide
<ramanK> hale: shoma az menu administration va bakhshe Additional Drivers mitunin VGA ro nasb konid
<hale> onja 2ta model miare nemidonam kodom ro active konam
<hale> pesarkhobeee: hi
<ramanK> hale: uni ke version balatario dare mitunid emtehan konid
<soft2fire> من چه جوری میتونم وی ‍ی ان رو راه بندازم روی اوبونتو؟
<ramanK> soft2fire: ruye icon network tuye panel balaye safhe click konid va gozine akhar VPN Connection -> Configure VPN
<soft2fire> خخد ذشمش دثفصخقن دهسف
<soft2fire> oon bala network nist
<soft2fire> rafte
<soft2fire> valii avvala bud
<hale> ramanK: ok tnx. chetor mishe az repository estefade kard
<hale> ramanK: moshkeli dare
<hale> ?
<ramanK> hale: manzuretuno nafahmidam
<hale> ramanK: badesh chi? age az hardware estefade kardam cd bayad dashte basham?
<hale> khob download mikone driver ro
<hale> yakhodesh dare?
<soft2fire> ba mani?
<hale> aslan az koja mitonam repository ha mo bebinam
<ramanK> hale: download mikone
<hale> ok
<ramanK> hale: repository ha tuye menu administration -> Software Sources
<hale> repository jadid ro chetor add mikonan?
<hale> ramanK: ok tnx
<ramanK> soft2fire: age tu panel nist shoma boro menu administration -> Network Connection -> VPN Tab
<soft2fire> khob alan oonjam
<soft2fire> samte rastesh
<soft2fire> 5 ta dokme dare ke hamashun khamushan
<ramanK> soft2fire: ba chi be internet vasl shodid ? Dial Up , ADSL , WiMax , ...
<soft2fire> adsl -LAN
<ramanK> soft2fire: ajibe , chon bayad dokme Add unja baratun fa'al bashe
<ramanK> soft2fire: dasture ziro tuye teminal bezanid va khorujisho http://pastebin.com/ befrestid
<soft2fire> khob bede dige
<ramanK> soft2fire: ifconfig
<soft2fire> http://pastebin.com/fYQfGix3
<soft2fire> umad?
<ramanK> soft2fire: bale , sabr konid
<soft2fire> chashm
<ramanK> soft2fire: pppd pty "pptp ADDRESS_SERVER --nolaunchpppd" file /etc/ppp/options.pptp user USERNAME password PASSWORD
<soft2fire> زاه؟
<ramanK> soft2fire: ba sudo ejra konidesh
<soft2fire> chi?
<soft2fire> chi kar konam?
<ramanK> soft2fire: tuye terminal in dasturo ejra konid :
<soft2fire> yani chi ba sudu ejra konam?
<soft2fire> ahan bale dastooro bede
<ramanK> soft2fire: sudo pppd pty "pptp ADDRESS_SERVER --nolaunchpppd" file /etc/ppp/options.pptp user USERNAME password PASSWORD
<soft2fire> jaye user name pass usero passe netamo bezanam?
<ramanK> soft2fire: bejaye ADDRESS_SERVER va USERNAME va PASSWORD ettela'ate khodetuno bezarid
<soft2fire> adrees servero nemidunam
<soft2fire> chi bezanam?
<ramanK> soft2fire: khob niyaz darid uno bedunid . bayad az service dahandatun beporsin
<soft2fire> hala ienja 2 ja neveshte user name
<soft2fire> kudumesh?
<soft2fire> ba hooroof bozorgo kuchike
<ramanK> soft2fire: horufe bozorgo faghat avaz konid
<soft2fire> agha siti nist ke bezane adrese serve5ro?
<soft2fire> parsonline estefade mikonam
<ramanK> soft2fire: unjayi ke azash VPN gereftin bayad server khodesho bege
<soft2fire> vpn?
<soft2fire> ya adsl?
<ramanK> soft2fire: VPN
<soft2fire> ye bar dige kodo bede
<ramanK> soft2fire: sudo pppd pty "pptp ADDRESS_SERVER --nolaunchpppd" file /etc/ppp/options.pptp user USERNAME password PASSWORD
<soft2fire> agha zadam
<soft2fire> khob?
<ramanK> soft2fire: hala bayad khorujie ifconfig fargh kone
<ramanK> soft2fire: hamun dasture ifconfig ro bezanid va bebinid khorujish fargh karde ya na
<soft2fire> sudo pppd pty "pptp vpn.vatandata.com --nolaunchpppd" file /etc/ppp/options.pptp user patmat password 149149149
<soft2fire> oh eshteb bud
<soft2fire> bia ien shod
<soft2fire> http://pastebin.com/TM5WpZKU
<ramanK> soft2fire: behtare username va passwordetuno tu jayi gharar nadin. be har hal man nemidunam moshkel chie . shayad baghie afradi ke inja hastan betunan komaketun konan
<ramanK> soft2fire: moteasefam
<soft2fire> eshtebahi dadam
<soft2fire> hala chejuri avaz konam
<hale> salam
<hale> man bayad aptana ro nasb konam
<hale> http://maketecheasier.com/install-aptana-studio-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2009/03/23
<hale> az link bala estefade mikonam
<hale> ama nemitonam yeki az dependency ha ro nasb konam
<hale> moghe nasb mige:
<hale> E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<hale> che konam
<hale> ?
<hale> sun-java6-jd
<hale> chera nemitonam nasb konamesh?
<Linhoo> wb
<Linhoo> inam karbarae ubuntue iranan
<Khatere> ty:D
<Linhoo> :d
<Linhoo> huhu
<Khatere> chera hishki nemiharfe hala?:D
<Khatere> hame daran fek mikonan?:D
<Linhoo> na inja mamolan ta kasi soal naporse kasi j nemide
<Linhoo> goftam vase sargarmi chat nemiknan
<Khatere> aoh
<Linhoo> :d
<Khatere> che high class:D
<Linhoo> lol:d
<Linhoo> injoriast
<Linhoo> :d
<Khatere> khob nemishe berim yejayi ke bara harf zadan niazi be soal porsidan nabashe?!:D
<Linhoo> na freenode man nadidam chanelle iranie bdard bokhor vase chat dashte bashe
<Linhoo> :d
 * everplays hes mikone too namaheshgah-e va Linhoo o Khatere oomadan negash mikonan. err!
<Khatere> in ki bid Linhoo?!:D
<Linhoo> lol
 * Linhoo nemidune !
<Linhoo> :d
<Khatere> hmm:D
<Khatere> everplays na mano Linhoo hamdigaro niga mikonim na toro!:D
<everplays> Khatere, ama Linhoo mesle in moalema ke vase bach-eha tozih midan dasht migoft ina ro bebin! ina bax-e #ubuntu-ir hastan! ina ham bax-e #technotux
<everplays> :)
<Linhoo> EVERPLAYES u karet doroste :d man daram freenode o be jujum moarefi mikonam :d
<Khatere> are hamin ke Linhoo goft!:D
<everplays> khosh bashin ;)
<Linhoo> misi
<Houtan> hi all
<Houtan> kasi hast betoune be man komak kone?
<Houtan> man moshkeli daram tou nasbe ubuntu
<Linhoo> dc
<everplays> !ask | Houtan
<lubotu3> Houtan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kindmoji> salam
<mahdavi> سلام
<Aref> چگونه میشه چندتا عکس را با هم اسکن و در فایلهای مجزا ذخیره کرد؟
<Aref> من تعداد زیادی عکس در اندازه‌های یکسان دارم که باید اسکن بشه
<Aref> نمی‌خوام هر بار برنامه Gimp رو برای بریدن عکس و جدا کردن اونها بکار بگیرم
<Aref> راهی هست که با یک بار اسکن همه عکس‌ها رو در فایهای جداگانه داشته باشم؟؟
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> fdsdfsdfs: سلام خوشکلم. چقدر عینک بهت میاد
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<fdsdfsdfs> salam :D ;)
<Dark-Sun> من دارک سان هستم
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> poing
<Dark-Sun> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<Dark-Sun> !pung
<Dark-Sun> !linux
<lubotu3> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Dark-Sun> !kernel
<lubotu3> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Dark-Sun> !RMS
<Dark-Sun> !linux
<lubotu3> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Dark-Sun> !linus
<Dark-Sun> !bsd
<Dark-Sun> !free bsd
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: اینقدر پیام خصوصی نده. اگه سوالی داری تو کانال بپرس!
<Dark-Sun> واقعا اینترنت مسخره ایه
<Dark-Sun> من برم بگیرم بخوابم
<Dark-Sun> اینترنت واقعا پدیده‌ی بدرد نخوری شده!
 * Dark-Sun is sending SIGTERM to internet...
 * Dark-Sun is sending KILLTERM to Iinternet...
 * Dark-Sun will halt now
<n4v4r3d1> tes
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-28
<iqson716> چه خلوته اینجا :دی
<idin_shafei_nia> خلوت نیست ;)
<iqson716> قدیکا شلوغ‌تر بود
<iqson716> دیما
<iqson716> قدیما :دی
<ehsan> salam
<ehsan> salam vahid
<iqson716> !Hi
<iqson716> !gnome
<lubotu3`> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<iqson716> !unity
<lubotu3`> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<ehsan> kde
<ehsan> !kde
<lubotu3`> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ehsan> !puppy
<iqson716> :))
<ehsan> iqson
<ehsan> salam
<iqson716> salam ehsan
<ehsan> pm bde
<ehsan> #ubuntuhelp
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<Sadrollah> salam doostan
<Sadrollah> join #arch-ir
<h2010n> :)
<h2010n> یک سوال ! این @mearaji همون @Mehdi توی انجمنه؟
<h2010n>  mearaji [~mehdi@77.77.66.144] entered the room.
<h2010n> ~mehdi@77.77.66.144
<vahid> SterNiX: salam khobi?
<SterNiX> salam  vahid
<SterNiX> mamno nkhodet khobi vahid ?!
<vahid> SterNiX: mersi, haji mail server open source chi soragh dari?
<vahid> SterNiX: gmail kheili aziyat mikone
<vahid> SterNiX: dige gmail estefade nemikonam
<SterNiX> vahid♪ mail server ya mail provider?!
<vahid> SterNiX: provider
<SterNiX> provider azad ta hala nadidam vahid
<vahid> SterNiX: chera bayad bashe
<vahid> stallman az chi estefade mikone :)
<SterNiX> daram google mikonam vahid
<SterNiX> az email daneshgahs vahid :D
<SterNiX> ya az email fsf
<SterNiX> vahid♪ ye min saber kon
<SterNiX> vahid♪ hasi?
<vahid> SterNiX: are
<SterNiX> vahid♪ in chizi bood ke peyda kardam bebin https://help.riseup.net/en/email
<vahid> SterNiX: tanks
<SterNiX> vahid♪ http://www.emailaddresses.com/
<SterNiX> vahid♪ http://www.fepg.net/
<h2010n> احتیاج فوری به یک عدد بیکار جهت تست http://channel.me/670594/
<h2010n> ؟
<h2010n> نبود؟
<h2010n> چت خصوصی هم هست ها!
<h2010n> الو؟
<h2010n>  http://channel.me/670594/
<h2010n> هرکی تونست بیاد!
<h2010n> همه کار دارن؟
<h2010n> یک نفر بیکار نیست؟
<h2010n> تو این معضل بیکاری خیلی عجیبه از ۱۵ نفر یک نفر هم بیکار نیست!
<h2010n> کی اومد؟
<h2010n> بیاد یک نفر دیگه
<h2010n> @ashakn @fzerorubigd @h0n3st @hypermit @mostafa_sedaghat @satanix7 @sirslacker @SterNix
<h2010n> :)
<h2010n> هر کی که بودی من کارم تموم شد!
<h2010n> ممنون
<princef> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-29
 * dark-sun broadcasts SIGHELLO...
<ehsan> salam
<ehsan> vahid hasti
<ehsan> ki inja linux server kar karde ?
<ehsan> !lubuntu
<lubotu3`> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ehsan> !network
<lubotu3`> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vahid> ehsan: salam
<shm_> salam dark-sun
<dark-sun> shm_: salam
<shm_> alo
<shm_> khaste nabashid
<shm_> salam
<shm_> khoda hafez
<dark-sun> shm_: :D
<dark-sun> shm_: salam, khodafez?
<dark-sun> :D
<shm_> khobi
<shm_> man amir hastam
<shm_> kave ham kenarame
<dark-sun> shm_: amir? kodum amir?
<dark-sun> shm_: kave? kave kie? :)))))
<shm_> kave ye shahrod
<dark-sun> shm_: sibilasho bekesh!
<dark-sun> shm_: bego in az tarafe ali bud
<shm_> atashin
<shm_> ya panbe i
<dark-sun> shm_: na, atashin na, panbe i! :D
<shm_> shenakhti?
<dark-sun> shm_: A
<dark-sun> :D
<shm_> ha
<shm_> mikham chatbot benevisim
<shm_> ubuntu ro vel kon
<shm_> chi kar konim
<dark-sun> shm_: vala man bot kar nakardam.. bache ha ba php neveshtan vali
<dark-sun> shm_: sourcesh ham mojude
<dark-sun> shm_: ba php neveshtane. link bedam?
<shm_> koja
<shm_> hosh darim projashe
<dark-sun> shm_: http://cyberrabbits.net/962/mafia-irc-php/
<dark-sun> shm_: in irc bot hastesh
<dark-sun> 1vakh soee tafavot nashe
<shm_> salam mehrad
<shm_> mehrdad
<SterNiX> shm_♪ eggdrop ro ye nigah bendaz bebin be karet
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ FU :)
<dark-sun> SterNiX: wb FUB :D
<SterNiX> B dige chishe?! dark-sun
<dark-sun> Back :D
<SterNiX> aha
<SterNiX> man dar nazarama badly bood dark-sun "D
<dark-sun> :)))))
<dark-sun> pas nabayad lo midadam
<dark-sun> har kasi 1 bardashti mikone azash :D
<amirhakh> kasi hast to chatroom
<h2010n1> salam
<h2010n1> Kasi hast?
<amirhakh> salam
<h2010n1> dar morede grub komakam kone?
<amirhakh> ye chizi baladam
<amirhakh> kame
<dark-sun> h2010n1: sup?
<h2010n1> daram arch nasb mi konam va grub khataye :
<h2010n1> vaghti mi zanam root (hd0,2)
<h2010n1> mige :
<h2010n1> Error 18
<h2010n1> selected
<h2010n1> cylinder execeds maximum suppurted by bios
<h2010n1> !
<h2010n1> chi mige?
<h2010n1> kasi mifahme?
<amirhakh> na
<dark-sun> h2010n1: grub bayad ruye partion primary nasb beshe
<dark-sun> h2010n1: mbr
<h2010n1> khob pramyari hast dige!
<dark-sun> h2010n1: format?
<h2010n1> sda 3
<h2010n1> exec3
<h2010n1> exe3
<h2010n1> ?
<h2010n1> ye chi zi
<h2010n1> shabih hamin!
<dark-sun> h2010n1: ta jaee k man yadame, grub ro ruye sda nasb mikardim
<h2010n1> khob!
<dark-sun> h2010n1: khob ro MBR neveshte mishe
<h2010n1> MBR chi hast asan?
<dark-sun> h2010n1: 512 byte avale HDD, >> google
<h2010n1> !mbr
<lubotu3`> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<h2010n1> yani faghat bayad 512 mg bashe sda3?
<h2010n1> are?
<dark-sun> h2010n1: file devicet ro avaz kon hal mishe
<h2010n1> bezaram ro chi? file device am ro?
<h2010n1> !filedevicet
<dark-sun> h2010n1: kodum version grub ro dari nasb mikoni?
<h2010n1> Ehtemalan Akhrinesh!
<h2010n1> akhe Archam update!
<h2010n1> ?
<dark-sun> h2010n1: be web dastresi dari?
<h2010n1> are
<h2010n1> dige!
<h2010n1> w3m!
<dark-sun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=linkto%3A%22Grub2%22
<h2010n1> khob?
<dark-sun> be jamalet :)
<h2010n1> alan moshkelam daghighan kojast  hajm ya format?
<dark-sun> mikhay grub nasb koni dg
<dark-sun> boro bakhshe
<dark-sun> reinstall
<dark-sun> vali bebin
<dark-sun> wiki arch
<h2010n1> damet garm raftam wiki!
<dark-sun> bayad matlab dashte bashe va3 in
<h2010n1> Byr
<h2010n1> bye
<dark-sun> bye
<h2010n1> motmaenam hal mishe!
<dark-sun> khubie arch, wiki foghaladashe
<amirhakh> ye kam konde
<amirhakh> pishnahadi nadari
<amirhakh> az in 10' ha
<amirhakh> tosh ubuntu rikhtam ( 11.10 ) vali konde
<amirjojo> سلام
<amirjojo> کسی هست کمک کنه
<sadrollah> amirjojo: salam
<sadrollah> amirjojo: shayad
<amirjojo> ببخشید مزاحم شدم
<amirjojo> من یه سوال داشتم
<amirjojo> من لینوکس مینت 12 ریختم
<sadrollah> amirjojo: befarmayid
<sadrollah> amirjojo: :)
<amirjojo> از هر روشی که استفاده کردم گرافیکم نصب نشد
<amirjojo> اول با این روش نصب کردم
<sadrollah> amirjojo: che modeli hast ?
<amirjojo> ati
<amirjojo> 6. cd Downloads 7. sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-11-3-x86.x86_64.run 8. sudo /usr/bin/aticonfig --initial 9. sudo reboot
<amirjojo> جواب نداد
<amirjojo> یعنی نصب شد اما هیچ برنامه مولتی مدیایی اجرا نشد و سیستم هی هنگ میکرد و کلی لگ میداد
<sadrollah> amirjojo: chera az makhazen nasb nakardi ?
<amirjojo> اخه قبلا دانلود کرده بودم
<sadrollah> amirjojo: too ubuntu / mint qablanaa ye barname bood vase driver haye nasb nashode
<amirjojo> هنوزم هست که خودش میاد و همه چی رو نصب میکنه
<sadrollah> amirjojo: man khodam hamishe az makhzan nasb kardam
<amirjojo> چجوری
<sadrollah> amirjojo: khoob zarar dl ro be joon bekhar
<sadrollah> chi chejoori ?
<amirjojo> بله از کجا نصب کنم
<amirjojo> شما هم گرافیک ای تی ا داری
<sadrollah> amirjojo: barname ro ke ejramikoni ba ye click nasb mikone dige faqat qablesh bayad oon ke dasti nasb kardi ro remove koni
<sadrollah> amirjojo: no , nvidia
<sadrollah> vali ati ham saro kar dashtam bahash
<amirjojo> پس از ترمینال نصب نکنم
<sadrollah> amirjojo: na az hamoon barname nasb kon daredasersh kamtare
<amirjojo> مرسی امیدوارم این روش کار کنه با اینکه دارم کلی از لحاظ اینترنتی ضرر میدم
<amirjojo> خیلی ممنونم
<sadrollah> amirjojo: yadet nare bas qabli ro pak koni
<sadrollah> amirjojo: bikheyal in niz bogzerad
<amirjojo> باشه
<amirjojo> مرسی
<amirjojo> خیلی متشکرم
<sadrollah> amirjojo: ;)
<amirjojo> salam
<amirjojo> ye soal dashtam
<amirjojo> bebakhshid english type mikonam
<amirjojo> farsi saz nadaram
<amirjojo> man mikhastam driver graphic ro az additional drive nasb konam
<amirjojo> kodom ro bayad entekhab konam
<amirjojo> 2 ta bishtar nist
<amirjojo> ke avali post release update dare akharesh
<amirjojo> kasi nist
<amirjojo> [12:30] <amirjojo> ye soal dashtam [12:31] <amirjojo> bebakhshid english type mikonam [12:31] <amirjojo> farsi saz nadaram [12:31] <amirjojo> man mikhastam driver graphic ro az additional drive nasb konam [12:31] <amirjojo> kodom ro bayad entekhab konam [12:31] <amirjojo> 2 ta bishtar nist [12:32] <amirjojo> ke avali post release update dare akharesh
<amirjojo> ehem
<SterNiX> amirjojo♪ chanbar tekrar kardan baes nemishe javabet be dast biyad,
<SterNiX> age kesi balad bood migoft hatman
<amirjojo> yani inhame karbar ke in hame sabeghe daran
<SterNiX> inja alan bejoz khodet faghat 3nafar dige hastan
<SterNiX> baghiyashon ham botan
<SterNiX> va inke soalet kheili navazehe
<amirjojo> mikham drive card graphic ro nasb koanm
<amirjojo> mikham drive card graphic ro nasb konam
<amirjojo> az dakhele additional drive
<amirjojo> hala 2 ta gozine daram
<amirjojo> ATI/AMD proprietary fglrx drive post release update
<amirjojo> va dovomish
<amirjojo> ATI/AMD proprietary fglrx driver
<SterNiX> khob yekisho nasb kon
<SterNiX> bebin kodomesh jadidtare
<amirjojo> che faghi mikonan
<SterNiX> benazaram in ATI/AMD proprietary fglrx drive post release update
<SterNiX> jadid tare
<amirjojo> asan tarikh nadaran
<SterNiX> farghesh ineke on yeki bad az enteshar be rooz shode
<amirjojo> mer30
<Maryam> salam
<Maryam> ye sql client download kardam
<Maryam> ba pasvand deb
<Maryam> chejore nabesh konam
<SterNiX> Maryam♪ ba dpkg
<SterNiX> dpkg -i file.deb
<vahid> SterNiX: salam chetoori? :)
<SterNiX> salam vahid daghon vahid
<SterNiX> age inja boodi khafat mikardam vahid
<vahid> SterNiX: maloome
<SterNiX> man asab nadaram
<vahid> SterNiX: gahve bokhor
<vahid> :)
<SterNiX> daram mikhoram vahid
<SterNiX> az aval ta akhar to metro daram gosh midam
<SterNiX> vahid♪ man 1shanbe ba ye  4litri naft miyam fsug
<SterNiX> va koli cd window
<SterNiX> s
<SterNiX> chi shod vahid ?!
<SterNiX> tarsidi?!:D
<vahid> SterNiX: haleto migiram
<SterNiX> vahid♪ asab nadaram aslan
<SterNiX> 4saat to rah boodam vase hichi
<SterNiX> taghsire toe
<vahid> SterNiX: chera?
<vahid> SterNiX: e emrooz 3 shanbe bood yadam nabood ha
<vahid> SterNiX: lug boid?
<SterNiX> vahid♪ esmesho nayar!!!!!!
<SterNiX> raftam onja
<SterNiX> migan nist agha
<SterNiX> :(
<vahid> SterNiX: rozamo gom kardam
<vahid> SterNiX: :) hamash fek mikardam fardast :)
<vahid> SterNiX: che khabar?
<vahid> SterNiX: ki erae dad?
<SterNiX> vahid♪ migam tashkil nashod
<SterNiX> migi ki era dad?!
<vahid> SterNiX: na baba to mailing list zade bodan tashkil mishe
<vahid> SterNiX: chan nafar omade bodan?
<vahid> SterNiX: nazi nazi eybi nadare bozorg mishi yadet mire :D
<SterNiX> bashe daram vasat vahid
<vahid> SterNiX: yadet baseh aval ba man hamahang koni bade beri :)
<SterNiX> hala bebin
<vahid> :D
<SterNiX> vahid♪ biya pm foshet bedam
<SterNiX> vahid♪ aslan kolan ba Linux va Gnu linux dige hal nemiknam
<SterNiX> mikham beram samte haiku va FreeBSD
<vahid> are manam hal nemikonam
<SterNiX> aslan proprietary software
<SterNiX> Apple va 10000+ patentasho bishtar dos daram
<vahid> SterNiX: are bahat movafegam asaln biya shoro konim be patent kardan e hame chiz
<vahid> SterNiX: to tahgig kon bebin chi ro mishe patent kard
<vahid> aslan bebinam channel patent darim?
<SterNiX> man tahghigh kardam vahid
<SterNiX> mishe raveshe biron omadan az khone ro patent kard
<vahid> biya toye #patent
<SterNiX> be nahvi ke beshe hata shamel moshak faza kardan ham beshe
<vahid> SterNiX: khob alan register mikonam channel patent ro
<SterNiX> vahid♪ register kardano patent kon
<vahid> SterNiX: :)
<vahid> SterNiX: manam ta alan khab bodam
<ehsan_> salam SterNiX
<SterNiX> salam ehsan_
<ehsan_> khobi
<ehsan_> mikham to ubuntu ya connection VPN besazam
<ehsan_> u baladi komak koni
<ehsan_> ta ya jahaye raftam ama gir oftadam
<ehsan_> SterNiX koja e
<SterNiX> ehsan_♪ ba openvpn kar nakardam
<ehsan_> sternix ya soal dge
<ehsan_> hasti
<SterNiX> soaleto bepors ehsan_
<ehsan_> man mikham ya ketab dar mored ubuntu ya debian bekharam ya down konam
<ehsan_> ke bekhonam
<SterNiX> ketab khobe
<SterNiX> kare khobi mikoni
<ehsan__> ??
<ehsan__> Sternix nasb fire fox toyr ubuntu 10.10 ba 11.04 ba ham fargh mikone unvaght chetori ya ya ketab man linu ya ubuntu ro yad begiram
<SterNiX> to distro haye dige osolan fargh nemikone ehsan_
<SterNiX> az ubuntu ro khabar nadaram
<SterNiX> vali ba apt-get aptitude va dpkg bayad hanoz kar kone
<SterNiX> ehsan__♪ http://karajlug.org/books/gnulinux-book/
<ehsan__> ds
<ehsan__> baba ey val
<ehsan__> damet garm SterniX
<ehsan__> : )
<SterNiX> khahehs ehsan__
<ehsan__> faghat nagofte debian versian chan
<ehsan__> magee en web male karaj nis
<ehsan__> farsi  nadare pas chera :D
<SterNiX> web?
<SterNiX> web male kole donyast ehsan__
<SterNiX> va inke in version less hast
<SterNiX> ro hamashon javab mide
<SterNiX> osol yekiye
<ehsan__> omade ba fone size 22 neveshte ke be zoor 200 safe beshe  :D
<SterNiX> na ehsan__
<SterNiX> ba font 22 nevehste
<SterNiX> chonke khode ketab kochike
<SterNiX> rahat beshe khonde she
<ehsan__> khobe badak nist ketabe
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-30
<hojy> سلام
<SterNiX> salam hojy
<hojy> میخوام اوبونتو ۱۱.۴ رو رو ۵ تا سیستم  آپگرید کنم
<hojy> چجوری میتونم ذخیرشون کنم برا سیستم بعدی؟ ممنون
<SterNiX> apt-get update download
<SterNiX> engar
<hojy> engar چیه؟
<SterNiX> http://forums.techarena.in/operating-systems/1264593.htm
<SterNiX> hojy♪ http://blog.sandeep.co.in/2008/10/30/updateupgrade-multiple-ubuntu-pcs-with-apt-cacher/
<hojy> خیلی ممنون فقط اگه با ترمینال آپدیت کنیم بازم ذخیره میشه؟
<hojy> اگه لینک انگلیسی ندین ممنون
<SterNiX> age download bezani ba terminal to hamon directory hasti are download mishe
<SterNiX> ba apt cache va apache ye cache dorost kon
<SterNiX> bad be baghiye bego be cache apache vasl shan
<SterNiX> onjori behtare
<SterNiX> va linke farsi ro khodet search kon hojy, man link farsi nadaram
<hojy> دستت درد نکه دلم میخواد بازم سوال بپرسم اذیت نمیشی؟
<SterNiX> !ask | hojy
<lubotu3`> hojy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<saeed> durud
<saeed> to linux che dvb card ee khub javab mideh ?
<hojy> سلام به همه
<hojy> کسی جواب نمیده؟
<hojy> salam chera kasi javabe mano nemide!
<hojy> midoonam saretoon kheyli sholooge amma man taze kaaram mishe komakam konid?
<st4rtx> mage moshkelet chi bude ke google komaket nakarde?!!
<saaber> salam
<saaber> gnome 3 dar hade inke ye salami bekone neshoon mide badesh hang mikone!
<saaber> ba badbakhti toonestam drivere graphic ro rah bendazam
<saaber> hala gnome3 bazi dar miare!
<saaber> chetor mishe fahmid moshkele gnome3 kojast?
<saaber> bebinam kojash error mide?
<the-light> saaber: bayad tuye /var/log/gdm.log ya hamchin chizi bashe
<saaber> the-light: hmmm ye test konam
<sabayonuser3> salam
<sabayonuser3> answer please
<the-light> !ask | sabayonuser3
<lubotu3`> sabayonuser3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SterNiX> javabe chiyo bayad dad vaghti soal nakarde?!!!!
<SterNiX> taze taaraf sabayon dare, che rabti be ubuntu dareo nemidonam
<saaber> the-light: khodet gnome 3 nasb kardi?
<saaber> everplays: mishe xorg.conf et ro bedi?
<saaber> everplays: salam :D
<the-light> saaber: na gnome3 nasb nakardam tahala
<saaber> the-light: :(
<everplays> saaber, salaam dude, chetori? haji man gnome3 nadarama :)
<saaber> everplays: pas chi dari? KDE?!!!!
<everplays> saaber, na dude, i3wm daram
<everplays> in ke gnome nadaram dalil nemishe ke fosh bedi, lol
<saaber> lol
<saaber> everplays: yadet miad baraye gnome 3 too xorg.conf chizi lahaz karde bashi?
<everplays> saaber, na dude, chizi ezafe nakardam. man az git nasb mikardam, ke aslan package ham nemishod va xorg ro ham taghyiri nemidadam
<everplays> saaber, 100% driver-et moshkel dare dude
<everplays> saaber, az chi estefade mikoni? distro / driver / graphic
<saaber> everplays: hmmmm, engar hagh ba tost
<saaber> everplays: debian/ati/fglrx driver
<saaber> everplays: avvalesh ta hame chi ro miare yehoo hang mikone
<everplays> saaber, akharin version haye driver-e khode AMD moshkelesh hal shode, oono nasb kon dude
<saaber> ahan ok
<everplays> hmm, 90% moshkel sare mutter-e ke tanha rahe hallesham hamoon driver-e dude
<princef> salam
<leo145> salam.kasi inja hast?
<nkh> leo145: salam, Shoma bepors :)
<leo145> man yek laptop HP daram ke 2 ta graphic ati va intel hd dare
<leo145> man nemidoonestam ati ro nemishe estefade kard
<leo145> driver ati ro nasb kardam va config Xorg ro be ati taghir dadam
<leo145> alan ubuntu dg bala nemiad
<leo145> :(
<nkh> leo145: Sorry man shahkhsan tajrobe na ATI dashtan o na dual graphic bubdan ro dashtam!
<nkh> leo145: Ama wait
<nkh> chera nemishe ati ro esteFade kard?
<leo145> vaghT 2 ta bashe yeki intel va yeki dg ati ya nvidia.too Gnu/linux faghat az intel mishe estefade kard
<nkh> leo145: va inke alan mohtaviate file /etc/X11/xorg.conf chie , faghat graphicet bala nemiad dige ? too console ke mituni login koni  ?
<nkh> leo145: vaghean nashodanie yani!? :D :-?
<leo145> rastesh in moshkel khodam nist.male yeki az doostame.nemidoonam too console mitoone login kone ya na.age betoone khodam mitoonam dorostesh konam.
<nkh> leo145: Ghat'An mitone login kone
<leo145> merC goftam shayad inje yeki ghablan in moshkelo dashte boode bashe
<nkh> leo145: Mmm, I wish I had one of these laptops :D
<nkh> leo145: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<Maryam> salam
<Maryam> kase ba netbill
<Maryam> kar karde?
<SterNiX> Maryam♪ in netbill? -> http://www.netbill.ir/portal/
<farhad> hi
<SterNiX> hi
<farhad> how r u?
<SterNiX> ive been better
<SterNiX> and your self?!
<Maryam> kas eta hala ba netbill kar karde
<Maryam> تغییر آی پی در لینوکس
<Maryam> ؟
<princef> sudo dhcpcd eth0
<princef> ip random
<princef> baraye eth0
<Maryam> na mekham ip sabet behesh bedam
<princef> # gedit /etc/rc.conf
<princef> touye tozihatesh negah kon sample hash neveshte
 * dark-sun broadcasts SIGHI...
<dark-sun> 1 ftp server sabok mikham...
<dark-sun> va3 laptopam
<dark-sun> :)
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ ina be karet nemiyan?
<SterNiX> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_FTP_server_software
<reza_> salam
<reza_> is there any body speack persian?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-01
<mamal> salam
<mamal> man ye moshkeli dashtam kasi mitone inja komak kone?
<iqson716> سلام به ChanServ عزیز و everplays گرامی
<everplays> salaam bar haj iqson716 va NickServ ke hast ama nist :)
<iqson716> everplays می‌گم اینجا انقلاب شده؟ چرا کسی دیگه توش نیست؟
<everplays> iqson716, manam alaan hesse remove kardane #ubunut-ir ro az xchat nadaram dude, vagarna ehtemalan khodet boodi va ChanServ :)
<everplays> ubuntu dige zaghoort shode mardom estefade nemikonan
<iqson716> من که نفهمیدم چی گفتی everplays چون بستم یهو اشتباها :D
<everplays> iqson716, manam alaan hesse remove kardane #ubunut-ir ro az xchat nadaram dude, vagarna ehtemalan khodet boodi va ChanServ :)
<everplays> ubuntu dige zaghoort shode mardom estefade nemikonan
 * dark-sun broadcasts $!G|-|!...
<iqson716> everplays, mardom hame pishraft kardan
<dark-sun> everplays: salam dude, khubi?
<iqson716> everplays, hodoode 1 sal naboodam hame motahavell shodan :-p
 * dark-sun sends sigFU to iqson716 ....
<everplays> iqson716, ta pishraft ro chi bedooni dude! az divar-e sefarat bala raftan pishraft nist :)
<everplays> dark-sun, salaam dude, badi nist. khodet chetori?
<dark-sun> everplays: G00D... to fekram hamle konam 1 sefarat begiram.. hasti?
<dark-sun> :D
<iqson716> nagin in harfa ro log misheh badan dar dadgah alaihe khodetoon estefade misheh :D
<everplays> dark-sun, age sefarat-e boortgina fasoo-e target hastam, intori vaghti ye balayi sare in ahmagha biad oonja ham rashoon nemidan
<everplays> iqson716, haji kar az in harfa gozashte :D
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> target hanuz malum nist, donbale 1 sefarat migardam addresesh sar rast bashe va sakhtemunesh del baz.. shayad mundegar shodim.
<iqson716> everplays, az ma goftan o az shoma nashnidan pasfarda kolle naghshe eshghale sefarat o andakhtan gardane shoma oonvaght mifahmin :D
<dark-sun> :D
<everplays> iqson716, :D
<dark-sun> iqson716: oon hamle amrica idash az man bud! :D
<dark-sun> hamle be sefarate amrica*
<dark-sun> migam ba zf tool nemishe project delete kard?
<dark-sun> :S
 * dark-sun is learning zend framework...
<iqson716> dark-sun, pas oon toofane shen ham kare man bood
<iqson716> :D
<dark-sun> iqson716: arze eradate o tazim darim...
<dark-sun> :D
<iqson716> :))
<dark-sun> mekanizme proje haye zend ham engar 1juraee shabihe proje haye ant/maven hastesh
<dark-sun> jalebe :)
<hmnhf> سلام
<Sourena> salam
<Sourena> ye APP down kardam o khodesh bedone niyaz be compile o nasb ba dbl_click ro yeki az file hash ejra mishe hala chetor file haye marboot be in barname ke bahash save mishan ro ba click kardan ro hamoon file ha ba in APP open konam
<Sourena> اصل مطلب این میشه که چطور میشه اون قسمت باز کردن فایل با برنامه های دیگر رو یه برنامه نصب نشده رو بهش اضافه کرد از طریق آدرسش یا راه دیگه ای ؟؟؟
<somaye> ahmadhesni: salam
<somaye> ahmadhesni: khubi?
<somaye> :)
<somaye> ahmadhesni: دو لایسنس بودن (Dual Licensing)
<somaye> ahmadhesni: bebin man nemifahmam in chie
<somaye> ahmadhesni: mituni ye tozih behem bedi dar moredesh
<somaye> ?
<somaye> bache ha hishki nist betune komamkam kone
<somaye> Dual Licensing yani chi?
<psycell> Dual licensing mesle BSD+GPL ya Commercial+GPL
<somaye> mesalasho midunam
<somaye> psycell: TOZIH MIKHAM
<psycell> somaye: man emtehaan mikonam behet tozih bedam (ama farsi zabane madaram nist)
<somaye> psycell: koja ei hastin shoma
<somaye> >
<somaye> ?
<psycell> somaye: holand
<psycell> man holandiyam, holandi I hendi zabahaye madaram
<somaye> psycell: esalatan hendi hastin?
<psycell> somaye: bale, pedare pedarbozorge man az hend omad
<SoNiC_> Hi all
<Younix> salam
<Younix> kasi nis be man komak kone
<Younix> ?
<ehsan_> to ubuntu chetor mishe VPN(filtershekan) estefade kard ?
<ehsan_> ??
<Younix> ye distro ba gnome 3 mikham , kasi mitoone komak kone , stable bashe plz
<ehsan_> to ubuntu chetor mishe VPN(filtershekan) estefade kard ?
<ehsan_> to ubuntu chetor mishe VPN(filtershekan) estefade kard ?
<amin`> hello
<amin`> aghaoon
<amin`> server socks.filiti.com
<AnoNXero> ehsan_♪ ba openvpn nemitoni rah bendazish?
<amin`> its port 6226
<amin`> user amin
<ehsan_> na
<ehsan_> man raftam to network manager
<ehsan_> ya connection vpn ham sakhtam
<amin`> mekham be in server ssh koman va bad tunnel bezanam socks
<ehsan_> user ro dadam va pass
<amin`> chetori?
<ehsan_> system---> network connection
<ehsan_> ----->vpn
<ehsan_> unja ya connection vpn sakhtam
<ehsan_> user o pass dadam
<ehsan_> ama gatewae ro chi bedam
<ehsan_> ?
<AnoNXero> amin`♪ ino emtehan konssh -fND localhost:8888 amin@socks.filiti.com -p 6226
<subzer0> kasi clamAV ru ubuntu server nasb karde? [Global]
<ehsan_> hasti amin
<ehsan_> to ubuntu chetor mishe VPN(filtershekan) estefade kard ?
<amin`> AnoNXero,  che switchi vaseh in estefadeh konad ke behesh begham socks.filti.com faghat port 6226 mighireh?
<AnoNXero> ehsan_♪ chera google nemikoni?!
<AnoNXero> chi amin` ?
<ehsan_> ey val paydash kardam khodam
<ehsan_> paydash kardam
<ehsan_> vali khayli soratesh kame
<ehsan_>  : (
<subzer0> kasi antivirus ru samba zade tahala?
<amin`> AnoNXero, server socks.filiti.com ke mekham ssh konam behesh gofteh man faghat port 6226 am pazeh? che chizi bayad vaseh moarefi 6226 toi moadeleh ssh estefadeh konam "-p"?
<AnoNXero> amin`♪ age mikhay ye porte khasiyo be ssh moarefi koni ba -p mizani
<AnoNXero> default khode ssh port 22 hastesh
<AnoNXero> valin baste be serveret dare
<amin`> AnoNXero,  ama inja 6006 hast ina ba -p bedam?
<AnoNXero> bebin amin` age mikhay be server ssh vasl shi bayad be port ke vase ssh baz gozashte vasli shi
<amin`> yani ssh -p 6006 amin@socks.filiti.com?
<AnoNXero> age in port 22 nist amin baya ba -p moshakasht koni
<amin`> 6006 port baz socks.filiti.com hast chetori hala benevisamesh?
<AnoNXero> are amin` in ke zadi dorste be sharti ke serveret port 6006 baz bashe
<amin`> AnoNXero, are hamineh
<AnoNXero> ok pas amin` ba hamin dastor bezan
<amin`> hala chtori begam man az port 8888 estefadeh mikonam
<amin`> AnoNXero, yani toi firefox nam socks 5 ro zadam 127.0.0.1 port 8888
<AnoNXero> amin`♪ yani mikhay begi ssh ro ro port 8888 tunel koni?
<AnoNXero> aha ok
<amin`> yuaaaaa
<amin`> hamin
<amin`> chetoori?
<AnoNXero> amin`♪ ssh -fND localhost:8888 amin@socks.filiti.com -p 6006
<amin`> AnoNXero,  -fnd chekar mikoneh?
<AnoNXero> amin`♪ to man behet mige
<AnoNXero> bezan man ssh
<AnoNXero> sami♪ mishe pm nadi
<AnoNXero> va na moein nist
<amin`> AnoNXero,  in yani che Received a CTCP VERSION from AnoNXero?
<AnoNXero> khasteam bebin az che narmafzari estefade mikoni amin`
<amin`> AnoNXero, misheh be man ham ad bedid?
<AnoNXero> /VERSION nick
<vahid> AnoNXero: salam , fahmidi fsug tatile in hafte
<amin`> AnoNXero,  thanks for everything YOU rock!
<AnoNXero> na vahid nafahmidam vahid
<AnoNXero> chera hamishe tataili in hafte akhe?!
<AnoNXero> amin`♪ no biggie
<vahid> AnoNXero: to mailing list zadan
<vahid> AnoNXero: goftam ke yevaght nari
<AnoNXero> man to mailiing list ozv nistam engar::(
<AnoNXero> mano ozv kon vahid
<vahid> chera nisti/
<vahid> khob ozv sho
<AnoNXero> mano ozv kon vahid fosh mikham bedam
<AnoNXero> chejori vahid ?!
<vahid> AnoNXero: hatamn account google nadari?
<AnoNXero> chera goohgel ham daram
<AnoNXero> vali ziyad masraf nemishe
<vahid> AnoNXero: khob ozv sho dige
<AnoNXero> chejori vahid ?
<AnoNXero> addresho bede beram ozv sham
<vahid> AnoNXero: on goshe samte chap safhye mailing list join zade
<vahid> AnoNXero: sab kon
<vahid> AnoNXero: khodam ham nemidonam addressesho bayad peyda konam
<AnoNXero> bahse vahid
<AnoNXero> vahid ye script daram
<AnoNXero> biya checkesh kon
<vahid> AnoNXero: bede bebinam chiye
<vahid> AnoNXero: groups.google.com/group/iranfsug
<AnoNXero> vahid♪ http://paste.debian.net/147726/
<vahid> AnoNXero: che toolo deraze
<AnoNXero> vahid♪ asabesho nadastham vagarna mikhatam vasash ba dialog ham besazam
<vahid> comment chera nazashti?
<AnoNXero> chera comment dare vahid
<vahid> AnoNXero: khobe daaram mikhonam
<AnoNXero> vahid deghat kardi ye kare sadero cheghad pichide kardam :D
<vahid> AnoNXero: mikham ye mail server rah bendazam
<vahid> AnoNXero: ye computer zaeef ham javab mide
<AnoNXero> ino ke dishab khodam behet goftam
<vahid> AnoNXero: midonam khob emshab jedi shode
<nkh1> سلام ، دوستان من چه جوری میتونم به سیستم دوستم که به اینترنت وصله اس‌اس‌اچ کنم!؟
<AnoNXero> ssh -p<port> user@ip
<AnoNXero> be sharti ke routeresh in ghabeliyato bede behet nkh1
<subzer0> nkh1: bayad ip valid dashte bashe ba port forward beshe
<nkh> AnoNXero: IPsh hamin IP e ke az WhatIsMyIp ha mishe fahmid dige?
<nkh> subzer0: Ip valid ke khob nadare fagaht vasle be internet az ye ISP , port chejouri forward mikonan?
<subzer0> nkh: bayad ip static dashte bashe , age nadare pas tu ISP dare nat mishe nemito0ni remo0t beshi!
<subzer0> nkh: mage inke hardo az ye ISP bashid va darvaghe tu ye LAN bashid va isp ham config dashte bashe ke beto0ni in karo bokoni!
<nkh> subzer0: Hmmm Are joftemun ye ISP hastim ....
<subzer0> nkh: ba in o0za ssh nemishe, begard donbale chizi mese team viewer windows!
<subzer0> nkh: khob bebin asan mituni pingesh koni?
<subzer0> nkh: ADSL hastid?
<nkh> subzer0: Uhum, Shatel
<subzer0> nkh: age ip modeme o0nvaro beto0ni ping koni hala bayad ru modemesh ye port forward bokone be port 22 ip pc khodesh ke beto0ni ssh koni
<nkh> subzer0: Sakht Shod man shabake ziad sar dar nemiaram ! :D bezar bebinam IP e modemesho mitune dar biare ...
<hmnhf> سلام
<nkh> hmnhf: به سلان حاجی !! :دی
<hmnhf> کامندی هست که بشه لیست PPA های ادد شده رو دید؟
<subzer0> nkh: o0n dg moshkele shomas :D
<hmnhf> nkh: چاکرم :)
<nkh> subzer0: آره دارم سعی میکنم باش کنار بیام! :دی
<nkh> subzer0: ببین الان من خودم آی‌پی خودم رو از تو مودم دیدم ، همون آی پی که از سایت ها هم میشه فهمید، چه جوری بفهمم تو شبکه‌ی شاتل آی‌پیم چیه؟
<nkh> subzer0: که البته خودم با این آی‌پی پینگ می‌شم ولی به خودم اس‌اس‌اچ نمیشه !
<nkh> subzer0: Connection reset by peer mide
<hmnhf> من اومدم Mate رو نصب کنم بعدش به این وضع افتادم، چه کنم؟! http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/048U
<nkh> subzer0:  میگم بیا صورت سوالو عوض کنیم! الان ما یه آی‌پی‌ولید هم یه جا داریم که جفتمون می‌تونیم بهش اس‌اس‌اچ کنیم ! با اون نمیشه کاری کرد که یه پورت فوروارد شه رو سیستم اون بعد من از این پورته اس‌اس‌اچ کنم رو اون !؟ :دی
<subzer0> nkh: chera nashe! bayad ba iptable in karo bokoni
<subzer0> nkh: ama loghme ro charkho0ndane!
<subzer0> nkh: shoma mito0ni ip do0steto ping koni?!
<subzer0> nkh: hamo0n ip modemesho
<nkh> subzer0: NO :|
<nkh> subzer0: Ping nashod, oun Mac OS e Ha , firewalli chizi momkene dashte bashe nazare ping she?
<subzer0> nkh: asan be OS kar nadarim mikhaym modemesho ping konim
<subzer0> nkh: ip?
<nkh> subzer0: 31.57.60.163
<subzer0> nkh: nemito0ni kare khasi bokoni
<subzer0> nkh: bayad darkhaste ip static bedi ke mahane hazine dare
<nkh> subzer0: از اول هم خیلی امید نبود ، مرسی :| برم دنبال یه راه دیگه !
<subzer0> nkh: movaffagh bashi :)
<nkh> subzer0:سپاس! تو بیشتر ! مرسی :)
<subzer0> antivirus ru samba kasi rah andakhte ?
<Omid> inja vasle?
<Omid> seda miad?
<nkh> Omid: Yes
<Omid> baghie ham ba yahoo o gmail moshkel daran?
<nkh> Omid: Na ziad !:D
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
 * dark-sun sends SIGFU to lubotu3 ...
<davood> salam be hamegi
<Omid> salaam
<dark-sun> :|
 * dark-sun broadcasts SIGFU...
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-02
<amin`> salam
<amin`> cheetori misheh extension google chrome ro nasb kard
<amin`> vaghti ke migheh restriced
<amin`> Kommak
<amin`> join #frugalware
<Guest97302> salam
<Guest97302> Kasi
<Guest97302> Man
<Guest97302> Mikham
<ss_> درایور کارت های قدیمی ای-تی-آی؟
<nkh1> Awch
 * dark-sun broadcasts SIHHO...
<Omid> salam
<Omid> dustan kasi ba clucene kar karde?
<dark-sun> Omid: man kar nakardam.. goftam begam k khialet ro rahat karde basham :)
<Omid> dark-sun, :)) alan khialam kheili rahate :D
<dark-sun> Omid: khoda ro shokr ;)
<Omid> inja az bache haye daneshgahe tehran ham nadarim kasio?
<dark-sun> Omid: raftan 1 chandta sefarat begiran.. ta ghoroob mian ehtemalan :D
<Omid> dark-sun, :D raje be hamun mozo kareshun dashtam :D
<Omid> dark-sun, ye sefarat made nazar daram >:)
<dark-sun> Omid: dir omadi! hame sefarata taghsim shodan... esmet ro benvis to list, age sefarate jadidi peyda shod behet khabar midim...
<dark-sun> Omid: sefarat soragh dari.. farda sa'ate 9 bia daftare vahede basij daneshgah..
<Omid> dark-sun, khoda kheiret bede, ye savabi ham to mibari
<dark-sun> man poorsant migiram :D
<dark-sun> sefarati 10%
<dark-sun> :D
<Omid> dark-sun, sefarata tamum shodan mitunim hojom bebarim be sefarataye in keshvara to jahaye dige
<dark-sun> :))))
<Omid> masalan sefarate england to emarat ya arabestan
<dark-sun> Omid: alan k moshkele ayab o zahab darim.. vali in to barnamamoon hast :D
<Omid> dark-sun, az alan gofte bashama, pool dar kar nist
<Omid> dark-sun, ama chand sale bad momkene poste khub dar hade riasat jomhuri giret biad
<Omid> 10% riasat jomhuri = raes daneshgah o...
<dark-sun> Omid: ma be hamun amvale manghool o melkeshoon razi hastim....
<Omid> dark-sun, una halae tahere, nushe junet
<Omid> dark-sun, gusht she bechasbe be bazu hat :D
<Omid> halale*
<dark-sun> :)
<Omid> dark-sun, ghanimate
<dark-sun> chi kar konim dg... amvale kofar ro bayad zabt kard! ki behtar az ma?
<dark-sun> :)
<Omid> zabt pakhsh record play pause... har chi dust dashte bashi...
<dark-sun> :)
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> من یه یوزر دیگه قبلا داشتم
<ahmad> چه جوری میتونم او نو تو انجمن پاک کنم
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> dark-sun
<ehsan> salam
<ahmad> سلام
<ehsan> kasi inja xp ro ba 7 shabake karde ??
<ehsan> ?
<AnoNXero> ehsan♪ in che rabti be ubuntu dare?!
<ehsan> rabte nadare
<AnoNXero> va kolan che rabti be gnu/linux
<ehsan> ama man tosh giram
<ehsan> midonam
<ehsan> akhe jaye dge payda nakardam beporsam
<ehsan> : (
<AnoNXero> to google
<ehsan> raftam
<ehsan> mdoni
<ehsan> share mikonam hamechi
<ehsan> az 7 vared poshe share shode xp mishe ama az xp vared poshe share shode 7 namishe ??
<ehsan> ?!
<ehsan> :(
<ehsan> erorr mide
<AnoNXero> ehsan♪ http://bit.ly/vlJArL
<ehsan> link baz namishe
<AnoNXero> chera baz nemishe?
<ehsan> namidonam
<AnoNXero> http://tinyurl.com/blkqcmx
<AnoNXero> didi ehsan ?!
<ehsan> baz namishe dadash
<AnoNXero> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=networking%2Bwindows%2Bxp%2B7%2Bhowto
<AnoNXero> in chi ehsan
<ehsan> na , hata  adress ro to adress bar namiare ? !!!
<ehsan> www.google.com
<ehsan> google ke miad bala
<ehsan> ?!
<ehsan> erorri ke mide en hast, aksesh ro up kardam beben
<ehsan> http://s2.picofile.com/file/7201117632/untitled985.jpg
<AnoNXero> ehsan♪ http://www.google.com/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=networking%2Bwindows%2Bxp%2B7%2Bhowto
<ehsan> dadash man hamin karo ro hame anjam dadam ama erorr mide
<ehsan> linke akso didi
<ehsan> ?
<ehsan> http://s2.picofile.com/file/7201117632/untitled985.jpg
<AnoNXero> are didam
<AnoNXero> permision nadari vase vasl shodna
<dark-sun> ehsan: http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-70848-cannot-access-shared-folders-remotely
<ehsan> khob en permission az koja bayad bedam
<ehsan> man ke hamechi ro doros dadam
<princef> salam
<idin_shafei_nia> aleyk
<princef> :)
<Maryam> salam
<Maryam> kase metone be man komak kone
<mearaji> Maryam: salam
<idin_shafei_nia> Maryam: soaleto bepors
<mearaji> Maryam: befarma
<Maryam> mekham ye server rah andaze konam ke tavanayi
<Maryam> mahdodeyat download
<Maryam> filter site ha ro dashte bashe
<dark-sun> !ask | Maryam
<lubotu3> Maryam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AnoNXero> Maryam♪ http://monkey.org/~marius/pages/?page=trickle
<AnoNXero> Maryam♪ http://www.topwebhosts.org/tools/traffic-control.php
<AnoNXero> Maryam♪ http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Bandwidth-Limiting-HOWTO.html
<AnoNXero> Maryam♪ onaro didi inam ebin http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2008092400820OSDBNT
<AliTarihi> واسه کارای معمولی  برنامه Trickle
<AliTarihi> از همه راحتتره
<WhiteCrow1> ohohoo
<WhiteCrow1> bebin ki injas
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: salam mard
<AliTarihi> سلام :)
<AliTarihi> خوبی؟
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: ey badak nistam
<AliTarihi> خدا رو شکر :)
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: chand vaghti e nabodi rastesh ro bego koja rafte bodi ?
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: to khobi ?
<AliTarihi> همینجاها بودم. یه کمی باید از ای آر سی بیرون رو نگاه می کردی!
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: cheghadr biron ?
<AliTarihi> اونقدری که لازمه!
<AliTarihi> در اتاق رو هم ببینی کافیه  :D
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: haji everplays  migoft ke rafti kde install kardi bash va dari ba everplays ro 1 proje kde kar mikardi
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: man felan khodam ro ham nemibinam
<AliTarihi> خالی بسته اساسی باز
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: :D
<AliTarihi> بالاخره می دونی . کل کل خونش اومده پایین، بیچاره نمی تونه از صحت حرفاش دقیقا مطمئن باشه
<AliTarihi> اخه من که باشم بالاخره سر یه موضوعی کل کل می کنه
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<WhiteCrow1> hahahaha
<AliTarihi> نباشم طفلکی تنهای تنها می مونه
<WhiteCrow1> lol
<AliTarihi> everplays اخی... بمیرم برات
<AliTarihi> :P
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: pas bikhod nist ke in chand vaght ham chin dar hal sokot bode
<AliTarihi> اره هر چند ساعت یه قاشق پر باید بهش بدی
<AliTarihi> :D
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: alan miad kalam on ro mikane
 * WhiteCrow1 az everplays  mitarse 
<AliTarihi> نترس بابا خیلی ترس نداره
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: dorogh e shab e jome bod ;)
<AliTarihi> فقط اون موج اولش رو بگیری باقیش اوکی هست
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<AliTarihi> بر می گردم
 * AliTarihi is back 
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: WB
<AliTarihi> ممنون :)
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: 1 min msg ro bebin
<everplays> AliTarihi, salaam haji, chetori?
<everplays> AliTarihi, haji khodet ke nisti rofaghaye daneshgahit hastan :D
<AliTarihi> everplays رفقای دانشگاهی؟
<AliTarihi> کیا؟
<AliTarihi> :-/
<everplays> AliTarihi, are, ye bande khoda be esme chabok!
<AliTarihi> اسمش که اشنا نیست
<AliTarihi> :)
<AliTarihi> حالا از کجا فهمیدی هم دانشگاهیه؟ :P
<everplays> migoft too shahid beheshti ba ham boodin
<everplays> :D
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> چابک؟
<AliTarihi> نام خانوادگیش این بود؟
<everplays> khodesh goft, zaheran mano google karde bood reside bood be axaye release party
<AliTarihi> اهان
<everplays> are dude, familish chabok-e
<AliTarihi> شناختم :)
<AliTarihi> اره از هم دوره ای های من بود :)
<AliTarihi> جالبه
<AliTarihi> ماجرا مال کی هست؟
<everplays> AliTarihi, ma app-e sazman nosazi navgan ro develop mikonim, in bande khoda ham oonja karshenas-e IT-e
<AliTarihi> جالبه
<AliTarihi> اگه باز دیدیش یه ایمیلی چیزی بهش بده  :)
<everplays> fekr konam 1shanbe dobare bebinamesh, lol
<AliTarihi> ولی اسم گنده منده ای واسه پروژه هستش. برنامه نوسازی ناوگان!
<AliTarihi> :)
<everplays> AliTarihi, haji koja boodi hala? kollan fade shode boodi
<AliTarihi> اره گفته بودم این جوونا بیان یه کمی جو عوض بشه! :دی
<AliTarihi> خب خیلی  مشغول بودم. یه مدتی هم سیستم نداشتم درست حسابی.
<AliTarihi> الان اوضاع مرتب تر شده :)
<AliTarihi> حالا نبودم با امیل خوب کل کل کردی ؟
<everplays> AliTarihi, na haji, na man hesse kal kal daram na emil, lol
<AliTarihi> توی این مدت صرفا نگران کل کل تو بودم یه وقت نیاد پایین غش کنی مجبور شیم جمعت کنیم!‌
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> من فعلا موضوعی واسه کل کل ندارم! :D
<everplays> :D
<everplays> mitoonim sare hamin ke mozoo dari vase kal kal ya nadari kal kal konim, lol
<AliTarihi>  lol
<AliTarihi> اینم میشه.
<AliTarihi> من که فعلا روی جنتو هستم
<AliTarihi> خیلی جا واسه این چیزا نداره
<everplays> manam hanooz vaght peyda nakardam fedora 13 ro replace konam
<everplays> albate update nemikham bokonamesh chon nemikham license-e chizi ke estefade mikonam ro naghz konam
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> یه کمی زیادی خارج از خطه
<AliTarihi> بعدا یه بار بیار ببینم واسه موزه ای چیزی میشه کاریش کرد یا نه!
<AliTarihi> الان ۱۶ داره میاد :دی
<AliTarihi> البته من خیلی سر از فدورا در نیاوردم. نمی دونم چرا ردهت تستی رو بهش می گن فدورا. می شد بگن نسخه تستی ردهت !
<AliTarihi> همه توزیعها عین ادم یه ریپوی تست دارن. بعد اینا اومدن یه توزیع دادن بیرون از این ریپوی تست ;)
<everplays> fedora 16 ke oomade dude, albate nokte ine ke alaan taghriban har chizi ke estefade mikonam update-e. az php / apache / mysql gerefte ta i3
<AliTarihi> هممم
<AliTarihi> پس فدورای ۱۳ نیست احتمالا دیگه
<everplays> masalan phpmyadmin-e man az chizi ke too ubuntu-e akhar hast jadid tar-e
<everplays> ye joorayi are
<AliTarihi> خب اوبونتو همیشه تابع ریپوی تست دیبانه
<AliTarihi> به هر حال سیستم عامل باید به درد صاحبش بخوره
<AliTarihi> :)
 * AliTarihi نمی دونه چرا باید این همه کامپایل جی سی سی طول بکشه. حسش نیست 
 * everplays tanha dalili ke gentoo estefade nemikone hamin moshkele compile-e
<AliTarihi> ولی تست کن. خیلی هم بد نیست. حداقل سیستم دقیقا میشه چیزی که تو می خوای. :)
 * AliTarihi is away 
<the-light> eh ali raft!
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: sobh be khirrrrrr
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: nime shab Ali bekheyir!
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: ba tashakor e faravan
<Guest28121> salam
<Guest28121> baraye vasl shodan be Wifi az computere desktop chi bayad be computeram ezafe konam?
<Guest28121> kasi mitune rahnamaeim kone?
<WhiteCrow1> Guest28121: hmmmmm cart e shabakat wifi e ?
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: nemidunam. az koja bedunam? computeram ziad jadid nist.
<WhiteCrow1> Guest28121: az jai khasi nabaiad be fahmi hamin ke bedoni cart e shabake chi e va aia pc et dare ya na on ham az model wifi esh mitone zende git ro az zir zamin be ro zamin biare
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: albate carte shabake mojazza ke nadare. hamun onboardeshe. mishe onboard bashe va wifi ro ham support kone?
<WhiteCrow1> Guest28121: model cart e shabake  et ro bede , ta jai ke man didam on bord ha wifi nadashte hala model esh ro age mitoni bede ta google konam bebinam wifi dare ya na
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: ino bara computere tu khabgah migam.alan modelesho nadaram. hala shoma befarmaeid ke age nadashte bashhe bayad chi bekharam?
<WhiteCrow1> lspci | grep Ethernet
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: alan ke khabgah nistam khob. age nadashte bashe chi bayad barash bekharam?
<WhiteCrow1> Guest28121: on vaght baiad google koni bebini linux az che model chip hai wifi poshtibani mikone va beri donbal esh
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: unja windowse.
<WhiteCrow1> Guest28121: ha ?
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: khob unja ke tanha nistam.
<WhiteCrow1> motevajeh nemisham
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: tu khoneh linux daram. ama khabgah na.
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: hala chi bayad bekharam?
<WhiteCrow1> Guest28121: google kon bebin che cart hai ba linux saze gar an
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: niazi nist.chon man faghat bara windows mikham.unja ham ke tamum she kolesho mifrusham
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: carte wifi esmeshe?
 * WhiteCrow1 em shab 1 sabri be man bede
<WhiteCrow1> Guest28121: reshte et chi e
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: chetor?
<WhiteCrow1> Guest28121: hamin tori delam mikhad bedonam chi mikhoni
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: hamin javabe mono lotf kon bede bad har amari khasti bet midam!
<WhiteCrow1> na man chizi nemikham
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: ?
<WhiteCrow1> Guest28121: faghat delam mikhast bedonam reshte et mohandesi narm afzar e ya na
<WhiteCrow1> Guest28121: midoni in ja chanal e chi e
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: na
<WhiteCrow1> hmmmmmm
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: are baba
<WhiteCrow1> Guest28121: kolan khosh bash shoma
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: man 3-4 sale ubuntu kar mikonam
<WhiteCrow1> Guest28121: ham ubuntu ham jame ubuntu kar ha ro zir ? bordi
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: ?
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: shoma ro kasi majbur karde javabe kasi ro bedi?
 * WhiteCrow1 mikhande 
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: khob azize man age mikhay rahnamaei koni khob bokon vagarna chera aziat mkoni>
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: motasefam baraye shoma
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: az rahnamaeitoon ham kheili motashakeram
<Guest28121> WhiteCrow1: bishtar az in vaghtamo hadar nemidam
<ehsan_> kasi inja xp ro ba 7 shabake karde ??
<Guest28121> kase dige mitone mano rahnamaei kone?
<ehsan_> kasi inja xp ro ba 7 shabake karde ??
<AnoNXero> ehsan_♪ #windows
<ehsan_> areeee : (
<ehsan_> doros nashod
<ehsan_> kanal windows ham hast mage
<ehsan_> ?
<AnoNXero> age nabod ke nemigoftam behet
<ehsan_> baba unja ke kasi javab namide
<ehsan_> #windows-ir
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-03
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> کسی میدونه چه جوری تو اوبونتو
<ahmad> میشه کپچر کرد
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> SterNiX
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> من چه جوری میتونم
<ahmad> با vlc
<ahmad> فیلم
<ahmad> vhs
<ahmad> رو تبدیل کنم
<ahmad> فیلمو میتونم ببینم
<ahmad> ولی نمیدونم چه جوری تبدیلش کنم
<ahmad> ؟
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad, waghti mitooni bebini tooye tabe file ye gozine hast convert/save az in mitoooni estefade koni
<ahmad> idin_shafei_nia
<ahmad> بیشتر توضیح بدین
<ahmad> kan
<ahmad> نشد
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad: tooye vlc mitooni fileto bebini ?? yaani pakhsh mikone ?
<ahmad> بله
<ahmad> چه جوری ضبتش کنم
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> idin_shafei_nia
<ahmad> ؟
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad: mage ba capture in karo nemikoni ?
<ahmad> بله
<ahmad> ریکوردش کجاس
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad: khob bebin waghti filet dare pakhsh mishe tooye file==>convert/save==>capture device
<ahmad> ؟
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad: baad paein convert/save ro bezan
<ahmad> idin_shafei_nia
<ahmad> زدم
<SterNiX> http://exploits.org/v4l/
<ahmad> فکر کنم داره ضبت میشه
<ahmad> ولی نمیتونم از برنامه برم بیرون
<ahmad> چه جوری ایستش کنم
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad: are rahesh hamine :P
<SterNiX> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialVideo.html
<ahmad> ببخشید من زبانم زیاد خوب نیست
<ahmad> idin_shafei_nia
<ahmad> نمیدونم
<ahmad> چیکار باید بکنم
<ahmad> چه جوری ضبت میشه ویا می ایسته
<ahmad> اونی که گفتیدو پیدا کردم
<ahmad> برنامه ی بهتری سراغ ندارید
<ahmad> که اسونتر باشه
<ahmad> و برای این کار باشه
<ahmad> ؟
<ilius> ahmad: برای چه کاری
<SterNiX> ahmad♪ openshot ro ye niga bendaz
<j4jack> ahmad: gtk-recordmydesktop
<ilius> j4jack: +1
<ilius> va xvidcap
<j4jack> :)
<ahmad> ممنونم از شما ولی یه برنامه خوب و اسون برای کپچر معرفی کنید
<j4jack> ahmad: moarefi kardim nabudi
<j4jack> :)
<j4jack> mikham ubuntu 10.04 ro update konam, repository ha nesfeshoon err midan,, ina ro filetr kardan?
<SterNiX> ahmad♪ http://linuxappfinder.com/multimedia/videocapture
<SterNiX> ahmad♪ http://linuxappfinder.com/alternatives?search_text=pinnacle
<ilius> ahmad: gtk-recordmydesktop
<ilius> j4jack: البته صدا رو ضبط نمی‌کرد تا جایی که یادمه
<j4jack> ilius: needunam.. man khodam gheyre fa'alesh mikardam k hajm biad pain :)
<ahmad> ممنون
<ahmad> من از اوبونتو
<ahmad> 11.10
<ahmad> استفاده میکنم
<ahmad> ilius
<ahmad> راستی
<ahmad> فیلم گرفتن از vlc
<ahmad> اشکالی نداره
<ahmad> از نظر کپی رایت و...
<ahmad> میگم
<ahmad> ؟
<SterNiX> be film bastegi dare na barname
<ahmad> از نظر برنامه دارم میگم
<ahmad> فیلمو که میدونم
<SterNiX> man ke nashnidam dashte bashe
<ahmad> بابا یه برنامه خوب برای کپچر بگید
<ahmad> تا خلاص بشیم
<ahmad> ممنن میشم
<ahmad> ؟
<SterNiX> ahmad♪ behet ke list barname dadam
<SterNiX> onaro emtehan kardi?!
<ahmad> SterNiX
<ahmad> ببخشید
<ahmad> یعنی باید همه شو
<ahmad> امتحان کنم
<ahmad> خودتون تاحالا این کارو نکردید
<SterNiX> ahmad♪ screenshot hasho niga kon
<ahmad> یا کسی اینجا این کارو نکرده
<SterNiX> age khoshet omad estefade kon
<SterNiX> man na estefade nakardam
<ahmad> متوجه نشدم
<ahmad> چیکار کنم
<ahmad> من میخوام کپچر کنم
<SterNiX> bebin har barname ye seri ax az mohitesh dare (screenshot)
<SterNiX> in axaro bebin
<SterNiX> bebon kodomesh khobe
<SterNiX> bad estefade kon
<SterNiX> rahe digeie nemidonam
<ahmad> برای گیرنده ی دیجیتال چیزی سراغ ندارید؟
<ahmad> درایوش نصبه
<ahmad> ولی یه برنامه خوب میخوام
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> SterNiX>
<ahmad> SterNiX
<SterNiX> ahmad♪ w8
<ahmad> ؟
<SterNiX> wait
<ahmad> w8 چیه؟
<SterNiX> ahmad♪ mythtv ro ye nigah bendaz
<ahmad> بدردم نخوذد
<ahmad> یا من بلد نبودم باهاش کار کنم
<SterNiX> http://xawdecode.sourceforge.net/
<SterNiX> ahmad♪ http://xawdecode.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<ahmad> برنامه قشنگتر سراغ ندارید؟
<SterNiX> ahamad to list ino bebin http://linuxappfinder.com/multimedia/videocapture
<dena> i have vostro 1520 and don't work my wireless !
<SterNiX> inam hast ahmad http://linuxappfinder.com/multimedia/videocapture
<SterNiX> and why havent you got your wirelss dena ?
<ahmad> چه فرقی داشتگ
<ahmad> یکی بود اسم شبکه ها میومد
<ahmad> البته بعضیاش
<ahmad> ولی نتونستم تصویرشو ببینم
<ahmad> me tv
<ahmad> بود
<SterNiX> ahmad♪ http://www.s.netic.de/gfiala/
<dena> I don't know , I want to download and install wireless driver
<SterNiX> dena♪ to terminla bezan
<SterNiX> lspci va khorjoshi to site pastebin.com upload kon lotfan
<ahmad> ببخشیدا
<ahmad> یه جایی به زبان فارسی
<ahmad> که برنامه برای گیرنده ی دیجیتال نزاشته
<ahmad> ؟
<SterNiX> nemidonam ahmad ye search bokon
<ahmad> میشه خصوصی باهاتون مکاتبه کنم
<ahmad> SterNiX
<SterNiX> bashe ahmad
<dena> next
<SterNiX> dena♪ what next?
<SterNiX> miadbahrami♪ salam hasti?!
<mohsen> sallam
<dena> man output e lspci ro tooye site paste kardam
<SterNiX> salam mohsen
<SterNiX> address site ro bede khob dena
<mohsen> yek soal
<dena> http://pastebin.com/gQjhZhYM
<mohsen> برو بچ جواب بدن
<SterNiX> mohsen♪ soali nakardi ke kesi javab bede
<mohsen> نسخه 64 بیت ابونتو 11.10 تا 8 گیگ رم رو میشناسه
<mohsen> ؟
<SterNiX> 64bit?!
<SterNiX> na bishtar
<mohsen> نسخه 32 بیتی چی
<Ako> Hi, Can anyone please tell me how I can get an Ubuntu CD? I can't download it over dial-up
<SterNiX> dena♪ mizani ifconfig khoroji chi mide?
<Ako> please
<SterNiX> Ako♪ where are you at?!
<Ako> Iran, Sanandaj
<SterNiX> mohsen♪ 32bit engar ta 4 hast
<mohsen> please anwer me
<Ako> I want 11.10
<SterNiX> Ako♪ linuxshop.ir
<mohsen> do ubuntu define 8 gig ram in 32bit version?
<SterNiX> dena♪ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594577
<dena> http://pastebin.com/Ait9bBYy
<j4jack> mohsen: farsi benvis kaka, ham ironian
<j4jack> hame*
<j4jack> mohsen: ram +4GB, 64 bit nasb kon
<SterNiX> dena♪ inam bebin http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6183681
<dena> mishe komak konid ke khodam az rahe terminal driver wireless ro nasb konam
<dena> ?
<dena> ?
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, salam dashtam nahar mikhordam alanam daram miram avameri bashe?
<Kaveh> سلام
<Kaveh> من وقتی با فایل منیجر nautilus
<Kaveh> home رو باز می کنم
<Kaveh> یسری فایل ها نشون میده
<Kaveh> و وقتی معمولی
<Kaveh> home رو باز می کنم یسری پوشه های دیگه
<Kaveh> حالا یه برنامه emulator نصب کردم
<Kaveh> پوشه هاشو ریخته تو ی
<Kaveh> home ای که با nautilus باز میکنم
<Kaveh> اما موقع اجرا شدن میره تو home رو میگرده و
<Kaveh> میگه فایل ها پیدا نشد error  پهیث
<Kaveh> *میده
<Kaveh> چکار کنم؟
<idin_shafei_nia> Kaveh: daghigh motewajeh nashodam moshkelet kojast ???
<idin_shafei_nia> Kaveh: mishe yekam wazehtar tozih bedii ??
<Kaveh> ببخشید فکر کنم فهمیدم چکار کنم اگه حل نشد دوباره میگم
<Kaveh> ممنون
<idin_shafei_nia> kaveh: ok
<ilius> دوستان، کسی این مودم‌های جیبی مبین‌نت روی توی لینوکس تست کرده؟
<dark-sun> ilius: man nakardam
<dark-sun> :)
<ilius> dark-sun: :D
<ilius> dark-sun: salam
<ilius> dark-sun: یاد دوران مدرسه افتادم
<dark-sun> ilius: :)
<dark-sun> salam
<dena> man ye moshkel ba driver wireless daram ;
<f0e> dena: moshkelet chie ?
<dena> "wireless is disabled by hardware switch"
<f0e> khob !
<f0e> dena: laptop et chic ?
<dena> vostro 1520
<f0e> ba komake fn key wifi eto roshan kon ;)
<dena> bebakhshid vali nemishe
<dena> ?
<vahid> SterNiX: salam , peygame mano daryaft kardi?
<princef> salam
<SterNiX> vahid♪ salam are
<Mehrdad> salam in site ubuntu.ir moshkel dare ?
<Mehrdad> har kari mikonam email fa al sazi nemifreste :(
<Mehrdad> salam in site ubuntu.ir moshkel dare ?
<Mehrdad> har kari mikonam email fa al sazi nemifreste :(
<idin_shafei_nia> Mehrdad: naa moshkeli nadare
<SterNiX> salam idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> salam Maryam_
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: salaaaam , chetoriii ??
<SterNiX> khaste idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> chesham dard mikone
<SterNiX> maghze nadashtam terekide
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: ewaaaa cheraaaa ???
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: mage chi shode ???
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ ghabreston boodam :(
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: :( cheraaa ??? chi shode :-S
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ chizi nashode
<SterNiX> man be daneshgoh migam ghabreston idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> :D
<SterNiX> brb
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: ey khodaaaaaaaaaaa begam chikaret nakone :D delam horriiiiii rikht :( goftam chi shode :(
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ malome manfi negariya :D
<SterNiX> na khodaro shokr ye khoda daram ta nadare :D hichi nemsihe idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: na babaaa aslan injooori nistam :D wali adam yeho besh began ghabrestoon boodam fekresh mire jahaye manfi dige
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ harfaye mano jedi nagir ziyad :D
<SterNiX> nesfish ro hesab nist
<SterNiX> baghiyasam khon khoda fagaht midone
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: dige bayad adat konam be injoor harf zadan :D
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: aghaaa migam to Matlab baladi ???
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ vase amar ina?!
<SterNiX> na man aslan to kare amar ina nsitam
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: amar chie ??? na babaaa az ooon pishrafte tar :P ghesmate simulinkesh :D shabih sazie
<SterNiX> chera ba matlab shabih sazi mikoni?!
<SterNiX> abacus hast
<SterNiX> hypermesh
<SterNiX> barname haye khartari az on hast
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: 2ta project daram in term ba matlab ke shabih sazie :( 3mahe roosh hastam , ye gire kheyli riz dare :(( be chandta az asatid ham goftam manam mipichoonan :D
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: ostademoon faghat matlabo gofte kar konid !!! be khatere matlab koli dar desar keshidam ke roo linux kar konam ino
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ man faghat esmesho shenidam
<SterNiX> hala bego moshkel chiye shayd beshe ya kari kard
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: khoda nasibet nakone :D kheyli barname mozakhrafie :D
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ man be khodam osole catia ro to 3mah tabeston yad daam :/ dahanam service
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: bebin ye circuit ro shabih sazi kardam hala mikham jaryane max ro hesab kon toosh ke azesh estefade konam wali har kari mikonam jaryane max hesab nemishe
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: ye display dare ke mishe did wali tooye har lahze ye addadie :-??
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ englishet chetore?!
<idin_shafei_nia> kole forume mathworks ro zire roo kardam :D
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ -> #matlab
<SterNiX> ino ham ye emtehan bokon
<idin_shafei_nia> in channeleshe ???
<idin_shafei_nia> wagheaaan channel daran :D nemidooonestam :P eywaaaal
<SterNiX> are idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: aghaaa damet garm :D kheyli hal dadiiiiii :*
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: kollan marhame dardaaam booodi :D
<Milad_> hi
<idin_shafei_nia> hi
<Milad_> where i can download ubunto softwares?
<SterNiX> from software center
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: man behesh goftam wali nemidoonam chera bazam porsid :D pm dado wasash tozih dadam wali baz haaaam ....
<SterNiX> !software
<lubotu3> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<SterNiX> !software | Milad_
<lubotu3> Milad_: please see above
<SterNiX> !Packages | Milad_
<lubotu3> Milad_: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<SterNiX> !Equivalents | Milad_
<lubotu3> Milad_: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<Milad_> tank u
<Samet> سلام لینوکس در هنگام نصبش هیچ حرفی از ۳۲/۶۴ بیتی نمیزنه چطور میتونم ۶۴  رو انتخاب کنم؟
<dark-sun> Samet: موقع دانلود مشخص می‌شه که چه نسخه‌ای رو دانلود کردی
<dark-sun> Samet: اونی که دانلود می‌کنی *معمولا* همونیه که نصب می‌شه
<dark-sun> :)
<SterNiX> to advance option ham mishe engar taghir dad, man vase debian inkaro kardam, hala nemidonam ubuntu bokone ya na
<Samet> نه من از توی مجموعه نرم افزاری لود
<Samet> نصب کردم حالا نمیدونم شاید فقط ۳۲ بیتی توش بوده
 * dark-sun has no idea...
<Roya> salam koja mishe filter shekan barayer linux ubuntu gir avord?
<SterNiX> Roya♪ tor ro begir
<SterNiX> to makhazen ubuntu bayad bashe
<Roya> akhe mage vase linux karmikone tor?
<SterNiX> are
<Roya> mage paswandesh .exe nist
<SterNiX> chra kar nakon Roya ?!
<idin_shafei_nia> Roya: too makhazen bashe .deb hast , shoma bezan sudo apt-get install tor
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: tor , ba esme tor too makhazene ya tor-browser ??
<Roya> aha yedone vidalia hast?
<SterNiX> tor
<SterNiX> are ono begir
<SterNiX> on vasete graphicish Roya
<SterNiX> Roya♪ ye plugin ham vase firefox dare
<SterNiX> onam begiri dige rahat mishe vasli shi behesh
<Roya> daram migiram!!
<Roya> 38 mb hajmeshe bayad ye saat beshinam
<Roya> ultra chi?
<idin_shafei_nia> nist waseye linux Roya
<SterNiX> na on kar nemide
<idin_shafei_nia> tor khoobe Roya
<SterNiX> mitoni ssh tunneling bokoni
<Roya> na
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: rastiiiiiii in soale man bood :D khoob shod yadam ovordi :D mishe ye vps server rah andakht ke waghti behesh conncet beshi dige moshkeli babate website ha nadashte bashim ??? mishe hamchin kari kard ?
<SterNiX> are idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> mitoni rosh openvpn rah endazi
<SterNiX> ya behesh az tarigh ssh vasl shi
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: khob age openvpn nasb konam , mishe chandin user behesh conncet beshan ?
<Roya> kasi amozesh ubuntu ro dare tarjihan pdf
<SterNiX> age ssh ham bashe mishe
<idin_shafei_nia> too forum hast Roya
<SterNiX> Roya♪ google
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: khob aghaaa ye soal , in VPS server ro faghat bayad kharidari kard ya free ham kar mide :P
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ free?!!!
<idin_shafei_nia> are dige :D SterNiX
<Roya> bashe mamnon bacheha makhsosan <sternix> va idin by ta.....
<SterNiX> khahesh Roya
<SterNiX> bedroud
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ na dige
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: cheraaa ??? waghean nemishe ???
<Roya> na ye chan mored khob goft idin
<SterNiX> na majani nemishe idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> khahesh Roya
<SterNiX> bayad vase vps pool bedi idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> asheghe chesho abroot ke nistan ke :D
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: khob cheghadr bayad bedim :D
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ google
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: merci :P fekr kardam mazane gheymati dastete :P nagoo bache kafe bazar nistiii :D
<Roya> ILOVEYOUALLIRANIANALLAROUNDTHEWORLD
<idin_shafei_nia> Roya: yeah ;)
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ vps mahiyanast
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: panel roosh dare ??? to kar kardi ??
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: waseye filter idea nadari ??? rahi ke khoob bashe
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ openvn, ssh tunneling, tor
<SterNiX> chizde digeie nemidonam
<SterNiX> internet mahvareie ham mishe idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> openvpn nasb roo vps manzoorete dige SterNiX
<idin_shafei_nia> ?
<SterNiX> are idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> roosh kar mikonam SterNiX :P shayad ma ham ye server rah andakhtim :D
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: khooobe ?? be sarfe ast?
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ ich wiese nicht
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: warum nicht ?
<SterNiX> warum nadare
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: =))
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: akhe warum ?
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ http://www.irdomain.com/hosting.php
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: vielen danke
<SterNiX> bitte schoen
<SterNiX> brb
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: scho(o umlat )n ... e nadare
<SterNiX> vaghti ö nist oe karesho anjam mide idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX: akhe oe khoonde nemishe
<idin_shafei_nia> oo khoonde mishe SterNiX
<idin_shafei_nia> brb
<sam_esfid> سلام کسی میدونه چه  جوری روی متن اپن افیس اهنگ گزاشت؟
<sam_esfid> ؟
<sam_esfid> the-light
<sam_esfid> SterNiX
<sam_esfid> dark-sun
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: yebar helokoopteri bezan jaye salam dadan!
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: az in harekat e jelf man nemikonam
<WhiteCrow1> :P
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: salam
<the-light> salam :D
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: ahvalet?
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: tops
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: u ?
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: Any time great any time rollaghing. This is my feels!
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: rollagh base shodi to ham ? chera ?
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: system e rpm o az in gereftana :D az aun access r e avalesh befahme chie!
<WhiteCrow1> ha
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: rafti ro fedora
<WhiteCrow1> Naaaaaaaaa
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: hanuz na ;)
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: Gnome3 dari to?
<ehsan> SterNiX salam
<ehsan> #windows
<SterNiX> salam ehsan
<ehsan> khobi
<ehsan> majbooram pm bedam
<SterNiX> kamo bish ehsan
<SterNiX> khodet khobie?!
<ehsan> tnx
<ehsan> pm plz
<ehsan> sterNIX
<SterNiX> bale ehsan ?!
<ehsan> bara man
<ehsan> chetori esme user u inaj ghemeze
<ehsan> cheotori hast ke vaghti bazi ha pm midan bip seda dare ama bazi ha naa?
<SterNiX> vaghti migam ehsan ghermez mishe
<ehsan> koja minevisi ehsan
<ehsan> ?/
<SterNiX> ba chi omadi ehsan ?!
<ehsan_> bhfg
<ehsan_> SterNiX
<ehsan_> bayad chikar konam
<ehsan_> nafahmidam
<ehsan_> dis shod
<SterNiX> chera as to site miyay ehsan ?!
<SterNiX> chera ba mirc, chatzilla va ya xchat nemiyay ehsan_ ?!
<ehsan_> hichi hamintori
<ehsan_> nagofti
<ehsan_> SterNiX nagofti chetori
<SterNiX> chiyo nagoftam?
<ehsan_> en ke chetori ghermez mishe
<SterNiX> ehsan_♪ age esmet to khat bashe
<SterNiX> ghermez mishe ehsan_
<ehsan_> to chi bashe
<ehsan_> khat
<ehsan_> kodom khat
<ehsan_> alan man bekham ghermez she bayad chikar konam ??
<ehsan_> ??
<ehsan_> plz soon
<ehsan_> chera namigiiii : (( SterNiX
<SterNiX> khob vaghti to migi SterNiX vase man ghermez mishe ehsan_
<SterNiX> to inja nemidonam mishe rangi nevesht yana
<SterNiX> vali to mirc ya xchat
<ehsan_> harja benevisam esmeto ghermez mishe? aval neveshte ya akharesh farghi nadare
<SterNiX> bezan ctrl+k ba ye addad az 0-15 mishe rangi kard
<ehsan_> ??
<SterNiX> mesle in
<SterNiX> ya in
<SterNiX> inchi?
<SterNiX> inam hast
<SterNiX> are harja benevisi ghermez mishe ehsan_
<ehsan_> okkk
<ehsan_> alan ham shod : ))
<ehsan_> ama ctrl+k kar namikone
<ehsan_> manzoret az cntr+k hamon option hast
<ehsan_> ?
<ehsan_> SterNiX ?
<ehsan_> ok,tnx Sternix by
<SterNiX> to webcaht ro nemikonam ehsan_
<SterNiX> to miorc va xchat javab mide
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-04
<SterNiX> vahid♪
<SterNiX> hasti?!
<SterNiX> miadbahrami♪ salam hasti?!
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, salam janam
<SterNiX> miadbahrami♪ haji vaght dari ye kari vasam bokoni?!
<SterNiX> ya saret kheili shologhe?!
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, motevasetam begoo age toonestam hatman nokaretam
<miadbahrami> :D
<btral> salam. mishe lotfan yeki ye link bede mikham image up konam nemitonam googlesh konma
<vahid> SterNiX: salam
<SterNiX> miadbahrami♪ ye matne be farsi neveshtam mikham bebinam mitoni vasam ghalat girishkoni?!
<miadbahrami> chand safas moshkel nadare mail kona
<miadbahrami> ?
<miadbahrami> SterNiX,
<SterNiX> miadbahrami♪ 4-5 khate
<SterNiX> btral♪ http://up8.iranblog.com/index.php?up=free_file_upload&uf=%D8%A2%D9%BE%D9%84%D9%88%D8%AF_%D8%B9%DA%A9%D8%B3
<miadbahrami> befrest dada SterNiX
<SterNiX> bashe miadbahrami vaysa tamomesh konam :D
<btral> mishe lotfan yeki link bede?
<SterNiX> btral♪ linke chi?
<btral> mikham image up konam
<btral> nemitonam google konam
<btral> SterNiX: ?
<SterNiX> btral♪ up8.iranblog.com/
<SterNiX> inja boro
<SterNiX> http://up8.iranblog.com/index.php?up=free_file_upload&uf=%D8%A2%D9%BE%D9%84%D9%88%D8%AF_%D8%B9%DA%A9%D8%B3
<btral> valid nist ke
<btral> chizi nemiare
<SterNiX> dnset moshkel dare hatman btral
<btral> ok peida kardam
<btral> tnx
<SterNiX> miadbahrami♪ ferestadam bebin omad?!
<SterNiX> btral♪ :)
<saba> kasi nis??????//
<SterNiX> bare che kari saba ?
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, ye file barat attach kardam reply shod ;)
<SterNiX> dastet dard nakone miadbahrami
<SterNiX> dahanam saf shod ta in matne 5 khatiyo benevisam
<SterNiX> 45 mine roosh daram kar mikonam :D
<SterNiX> miadbahrami♪ man nemidonam chera in ba to laje :/
<SterNiX> harchi email midi mire to spam
<miadbahrami> :)
<SterNiX> lasam varam karde dar hade team meli
<SterNiX> miadbahrami♪ nazaret chi bood?! benazaret cheghad gol vazhe mizad behesh :D
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, ali bood kheyli deghat nakardam behesh vali koliyat khoobe
<SterNiX> mamnon miadbahrami jun :)
<SterNiX> vahid♪ hasti
<SterNiX> salam vahid
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, chakerim
<btral> kasi python kar karde?
<SterNiX> btral♪ #python va #python-ir ro ye sar bezan
<Omid> dustan kasi moadel baraye 'Internet Download Manager' soragh nadare?
<Omid> mikham hamin ghabeliat ha o sor@ o dashte bashe
<SterNiX> uget wget kget
<SterNiX> axel
<beginner> سلام من دارم اوبونتو رو روی لپ تاپم نصب می کنم و می خوام روی یک پارتیشن جدید نصب بشه بهترین فرمت برا نصبش چیه
<beginner> ext4?   ext3?
<SterNiX> ext4 jadidtare
<beginner> یک سوال توی انتخاب پارتیشن ها چطور باید عمل کنم من قبلا یک پارتیشن رو برا نصب اوبونتو کنار گذاشته بودم
<SterNiX> hajmesh cheghadre beginner ?
<beginner> 30گیگه
<SterNiX> beginner♪ 10GiB ro vase / bezar kenar 20GiB ro ham vase /home
<SterNiX> ramet chandtas beginner ?!
<beginner> 8گیگه
<SterNiX> az in 20GiB ham yekhordasho vase swap bayad bezari kenar rasti
<beginner> چطور این کار رو بکنم
<SterNiX> khodesh behet mige chetor ro moghe nasb
<beginner> دارم نصبش می کنم
<beginner> الان خودش گفته منتها من میخوام کلهم رو توی یک پارتیشن مثلا
<beginner> dev/seda5
<beginner> باشه
<SterNiX> beginner♪ bezar /dev/sda5 ro be chand partition taghsim kone
<SterNiX> onjori behtare
<ehsan> salam fvahid
<Omid> bache ha
<Omid> IDM mikhaaaaam
<fvahid> Omid: man wget
<Omid> wget sor@esh kheili kame
<Omid> fvahid, mikham ye chizi to maye haye IDM bashe
<fvahid> Omid: dastet dard nakon kojash sorat kame
<fvahid> Omid: behtarin download manager e donya
<Omid> alan ba IDM 200Kb dare migire
<Omid> man daram ba wget 11K migiram
<fvahid> emkan nadare
<Omid> ama alan hamintore!
<Omid> wget sor@sh az DTA ham kamtare!
<Omid> fvahid, har do daran az ye server migiran
<fvahid> Omid: nemidonam chi begam, man ke az wget raziyam dastesham dard nakone
<Omid> :(
<Omid> \:D/
<Omid> eyval peid kardam
<Omid> axel
<Omid> :-* axel
<ehsan> Omid hichi mesle idm namishe
<Omid> ehsan, na axel kalesho khabund
<Omid> :D
<ehsan> man dtm ham emtahan kardam
<ehsan> hata be 10 ta segment taghsim kardam
<ehsan> ama be idm naresid
<ehsan> dta
<Omid> dta andazeye wget bud
<ehsan> vali man IDM ro khayli ghabol daram
<ehsan> la masssab ya chiz degas
<ehsan> ;)
<Omid> ehsan, IDM kheili khube ama tejarie
<Omid> ehsan, ama axel vaghean soratesh az un balatare
<ehsan> manzoret chea
<ehsan> axel ?!
<Omid> are axel ye barnamast
<ehsan> to win ham nasb mishe ?
<ehsan> ok bas man nasb mikonam ba IDM moghayese mikonam chan mb hast ?
<Omid> be meg nemire3
<Omid> Axel is a lightweght download accelerator
<ehsan> ?!! really
<lachfome> Omid: ehsan: aria2 az har doye on ha ham behtare
<ehsan> free hast
<Omid> alan ba DTA daram sor@ 10K migiram, ba axel daram 150 migiram
<Omid> lachfome, vagheaaaaan?
<lachfome> Omid: 100 %
<ehsan> inja harki ya nazari mide
<ehsan> lachfome chan segment mikone ??
<Omid> ehsan, fekr nakonam win nasb beshe
<Omid> http://axel.alioth.debian.org/
<Omid> ehsan, to axel mituni tedadesho moshakhas koni
<ehsan> aree , chon alan ke search mikonam mesle enke win nadare
<ehsan> ama hamishe tedad segment bala ham soart ro ziad namikone
<ehsan> aria2 chea dge ??
<Omid> unam ye barname mesle axel
<ehsan> lachfome aria2, bara win ham mishe nasb ??
<Omid> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Omid> ehsan, unam baeed midunam
<Omid> ehsan, http://aria2.sourceforge.net/
<beginer> sallam
<idin_shafei_nia> salaaam
<beginer> man toye nasb ubuntu 11.10 64 bit moshkel daram
<idin_shafei_nia> moshkelet kojast ?
<beginer> aslan zamany ke dvd ya felash havye file haye nasbi ro to drive morede nazar mizaram ta yek marhaleh pish mireh va bad miesteh
<beginer> ama ba 32 moshkel peyda nemi koneh
<beginer> man 8 gig ram daram
<idin_shafei_nia> beginer: outputesh bezar too pastie.org baad linkesho bede bebinam kojash miesteh ?
<beginer> allan
<beginer> rasty ean hame shomareh va matlabel chetor share konam
<idin_shafei_nia> beginer: nafahmidam manzooreto !!! age manzooret outputeshe , khob waghti dastoore nasb ro midi khoroojie terminalo azesh copy begir baad boro too site pastie.org oonja paste kon baadesh paein samte rast paste ro dobare bezan
<idin_shafei_nia> beginer: baade inkara linke page ro bede ta manam bebinamesh
<beginer> آقایان من فلش رو بوت کردم  بعد زبانو تعیین کردم دقیقا  بعدش یک چندتا شماره و چند تا چیز نمایش داد شد و بعد وایساد در حالی که من وقتی داشتم 32 بیتی رو نصب میکردم خیلی راحت از این مرحله عبور کرده دلیل اینکه من می خوام اصلا 64 بیتی نصب کنم اینه که من 8
<beginer> اینا رو ولش
<beginer> pae
<beginer>  رو چطور فعالش کنم
<idin_shafei_nia> beginer: maznoooret az pae , kernele PAE hast ??
<beginer> اره
<idin_shafei_nia> beginer: khob ta nasbesh nakardi ke nemishe ba oon boot shod , shoma awal bayad ubuntu ro nasb koni baadesh kernele PAE ro nasb koni
<beginer> الان 32 بیتی رو توی سیستمم نصب کردم
<idin_shafei_nia> beginer: tooye terminal bezan , sudo update-grub
<beginer> همین؟
<idin_shafei_nia> beginer: ino bezan grubet update mishe baad PAE too grub miado zamane boot ba kernele PAE boot sho
<beginer> zamane boot ba kernele PAE boot sho؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<beginer> بیشتر توضیح می دی
<idin_shafei_nia> beginer: tooye grub mibini neweshte PAE , rooye hamoon boro baad bahash boot sho
<beginer> آهان الان
<beginer> اون کاری که گفتی کردم ولی توی
<beginer> grub
<beginer> pae
<beginer> نیومده
<idin_shafei_nia> zamani ke dasht grub update mishod to kernele PAE ro didi ???
<beginer> نمی دونم
<beginer> iam sory
<beginer> na nadadam
<beginer> why?
<idin_shafei_nia> boro too /boot bebin oonja kernele PAE ro mibini
<beginer> na
<idin_shafei_nia> ye bar dige dastoore nasbo bede bebin nasb shode ya na
<beginer> sudo update-grub?
<idin_shafei_nia> na dastoore nasbe kernle PAE
<beginer> شرمنده دستورشو بلد نیستم
<idin_shafei_nia> chetori pas migi kernele PAE ro nasb kardi ??
<beginer> نگفتم
<beginer> فقط فهمیدم با اون میشه تا 8 گیگ رمو شناخت
<idin_shafei_nia> beginer: ok man eshtebahi khoondam , bezan sudo apt-get search kernel
<beginer> این دستور چیو سرچ می کنه
<idin_shafei_nia> list kernel haye makhazeneto
<beginer> ارور میده
<idin_shafei_nia> waysaa
<idin_shafei_nia> beginer: tooye software center kernel ro search kon
<beginer> خوب
<idin_shafei_nia> PAE ro peyda kard ?
<beginer> نه
<beginer> عجیبه باید نصب میشد
<idin_shafei_nia> waysa bebinam chi peyda mikonam too net
<idin_shafei_nia> sudo apt-get install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae
<idin_shafei_nia> beginer: zadi dastooro , nasb shod ??
<beginer> اینو که قبلا زده بودم
<idin_shafei_nia> beginer: to ke gofti dastooro yadam nisto nazadam , hala migi zadam :-?
<idin_shafei_nia> ye bar dige bezan
<beginer> در جواب اغین دستور می گه که همچین فایل یا دایرکتی وجود نداره
<idin_shafei_nia> outputesho bede
<beginer> cannot start 'linux -generic-pae': no such file or directory
<beginer> آقا شرمنده
<beginer> اون یک دستور دیگه بود
<beginer> برا این کار باید با لپ تاپم وصل به نت شم
<beginer> ؟
<idin_shafei_nia> beginer: oh my god :-O to be net wasl nabooodi :D
<idin_shafei_nia> are wasl sho & in dastooro bezan
<beginer> بنده خدا با پی سی وصلمچ
<beginer> اوبونتو  رو توی لپ تاپم نصب کردم
<idin_shafei_nia> beginer: kole neto zire roo kardam ke bebinam dastooram eshtebah boode ya na :-W baad nagooo be net wasl nabooodi :D
<beginer> حالا باید وصل باشم نه؟
<idin_shafei_nia> wasl sho & dastoor ro bezan
<beginer> شرمندتم
<idin_shafei_nia> beginer: are dige bayad downloadesh kone & baadesh installesh kone dige
<beginer> ممننونم
<beginer> موفق باشی
<idin_shafei_nia> khahesh
<amirjojo> سلام
<amirjojo> یه سوال
<amirjojo> چجوری گنوم رو disable کنم
<amirjojo> میخوام به جاش یونیتی نصب کنم
<amirjojo> کلا گنوم رو دیس ایبل یا پاک کنم
<amirjojo> از synaptic پاک کنم درست میشه
<ehsan> Vahid salam
<ehsan> :)
<ehsan> #windows
<joje> سلام
<joje> کسی میدونه چطوری کل گنوم 3 رو دیس ایبل کنم
<joje> اصلا میشه کلا گنوم 3 رو خاموش کرد و تنها از یونیتی استفاده کرد
<SterNiX> apt-get purge gnome-shell
<SterNiX> ya yechizi to in maye ha joje
<joje> یعمی کلا گنو پاک میشه
<joje> یعمی کلا گنوم پاک میشه
<SterNiX> nemikhay mage ino joje ?
<joje> چرا
<joje> چرا همینو میخوام
<joje> بعد دیگه تنها یونیتی میشه بیس اصلی کار
<SterNiX> ehtemalan nemidonam
<SterNiX> !gnome
<lubotu3> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<SterNiX> !desktop
<lubotu3> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<joje> اخه گرافیکم با گنوم مشکل داره
<joje> اما نمیخوام مینت رو پاک کنم
<SterNiX> joje♪ mint dari ya ubuntu?
<joje> mint
<joje> مینت
<SterNiX> joje♪ unity ro nasb kardi r o mint?
<joje> بله
<joje> نصب کردم
<SterNiX> ba mint kar nakardam
<SterNiX> bezan apt-cache search gnome
<SterNiX> bebin ch packet haie mide
<SterNiX> onaro purge kon
<joje> باشه
<joje> الان تو ویندوز هستم
<joje> برم تو مینت تست کنم
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-26
<btral> سلام
<btral> میخوام با دستور
<btral> tar
<btral> از همه فایل های سه تا دایرکتوری متفاوت زیپ بگیرم کمک میکنید؟
<btral> هستید؟
<reza> aya noskheh jadidi az ubuntu montasher shodeh ast?
<hamidi> hi
<hamidi> does anyone know how to setup samba over "host-only adapter" in virtualbox?
<hamidi> سلام
<hamidi> ‎کسی با virtualbox کار کرده؟‎
<hamidi> کسی اهل جواب دادن هست؟
<reza> agr bekhaham ubuntu ra dobare nasb konam va nakhaham ettelaatam az beyn beravand bayad chikar konam
<reza> agar bekhaham ubuntu ra dobare nasb konam va nakhaham ettelaatam az beyn beravand bayad chikar konam?
<reza> nixoeen  agar bekhaham ubuntu ra dobare nasb konam va nakhaham ettelaatam az beyn beravand bayad chikar konam?
<nixoeen> reza: ettela'atet yani chi?
<nixoeen> reza: barname hayi ke nasb shode ya inke ettela'ate shakhsi mesle film o aks?
<reza> nixoeen  hamashon
<nixoeen> reza: barname ha bayad dobare nasb beshan
<nixoeen> reza: baraye ettela'at, bayad partition e /home ro joda sakhte bashi
<nixoeen> reza: bad kafie ke in partition ro format nakoni va bezani ke faghat mount beshe
<centooos> khosh behalesh omad soalesho porsid javabesham gerefo raaaaaaaaft
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-27
<mohammadreza_> lagman: man ubuntu 12.04 daram vaghti vared ubuntu mishavam bad az chand daghigheh system hang mikonad vahich kari nemitan anjam dad bazi mavaghe ham bad az hang kardan system be tor khodkar restart mishavad moshkel nemidani chist?
<mohammadreza_> ubuntulog_: man ubuntu 12.04 daram vaghti vared ubuntu mishavam bad az chand daghigheh system hang mikonad vahich kari nemitan anjam dad bazi mavaghe ham bad az hang kardan system be tor khodkar restart mishavad moshkel nemidani chist?
<Royaflash> Hi
<Royaflash> Aga yeki ramz irc ro az yadesh rafte bashe chetor mishe bargardond .
<Royaflash> .
<Royaflash> Kasy to canal hast
<Royaflash> #ubuntu-ir
<centooos> Royaflash, age register karde bashish khob email azat gerefte dg mitoni bar gardoni, search kon khob
<Royaflash> Bara ferastan ramz bayad az kanal anjam dad ya az site .?
<Guest50441> hi
<Guest50441> hi
<Royaflash> Hi
<Guest50441> salam man chetor mitonam be vasile file iso boot besham va ubonto ra nasb konam??????
<test1> hi
<Guest50441> salam man chetor mitonam be vasile file iso boot besham va ubonto ra nasb konam??????
<nixoeen> Guest50441: file e ISO ro rooye ye CD misoozooni, bad ba un CD system ro boot mikonim
<centooos> test1, ye rahnama dare in irc bekhon bebin chikar bayad koni man k hozor zehn nadaram shayad dostan dg dashte bashand
<Guest50441> tanx
<mohammadreza> nixoeen: salam yek moshkel baram pishomadeh. vaghti vared ubuntu mishavam bad az chand daghigheh system hang mikonad vahich kari nemitan anjam dad bazi mavaghe ham bad az hang kardan system be tor khodkar restart mishavad moshkel nemidani chist?
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: laptop?
<mohammadreza> na
<mohammadreza> nixoeen:compyter
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: ehtemalan CPU kheyli dagh mishe, baes mishe system hang bokone
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: in yani Fan e CPU dorost kar nemikone ya inke pore gardo khaak shode
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: va inke driver e Graphic Card nasb nist ke baes mishe CPU inhame dagh beshe
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: albate hameye ina hame hadsi e ke mizanam :)
<centooos> khob chi mishe soale manam javab bedid:|
<mohammadreza> nixoeen:vaghti mikham fonthamo to posheh ye fontha copy konam un peygham ro mideh:You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/share/fonts/type1/gsfonts"  chieh in?
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: dalilesh ine ke ejaze nadari unja chizi berizi mostaghiman
<mohammadreza> nixoeen:pas chetori bayad fontharo nasb koni?
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: too GNOME ya Unity ye ghesmat dare bara Fonts
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: az unja mituni nasb koni
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: ya mituni ye directory too home et be naame .fonts dorost koni va unja copy koni
<royaflash1> @mohamadreza udo chmod 777 -R /usr/share/fonts
<royaflash1> sudo chmod 777 -R /usr/share/fonts
<royaflash1> ba in hal mishe
<nixoeen> royaflash1: hoho, in eshtebah tarin kare momkene!!!
<royaflash1> chera
<royaflash1> aziz
<nixoeen> royaflash1: mikhay GNU/Linux ham bokoni windows :))
<royaflash1> folder share hast
<nixoeen> royaflash1: /usr/share/fonts be hich vajh nabayad write permission e global dashte bashe
<royaflash1> global nakon
<royaflash1> 775 kon
<royaflash1> ya 755
<nixoeen> royaflash1: khob 755 ke hast :)
<royaflash1> aziz man folder user/share bara filehaye moshtarak userha st
<royaflash1> mitoni 2 home
<royaflash1> .fonts besazi va berizi 2 on
<royaflash1> onvaght fontha bara user jari faal hast
<nixoeen> royaflash1: khob in javabi bud ke man dadam dige, ke too .fonts berize
<royaflash1> dadan permition 777 bara /user/share/fonts hichmoshkel amniyati nadare
<nixoeen> royaflash1: chmod 777 badtarin rahnamayi e momkene! hich vaght be kasi nagu inkaro bokone :)
<royaflash1> khob 2 rah darim vase ye user ya kole user ha
<royaflash1> chera
<royaflash1> folder share hast
<nixoeen> royaflash1: farz kon ye exploit biad too khoondane TrueType ha
<nixoeen> royaflash1: ta vaghti ke un directory global permission nadashte bashe, nemitune hich sadameyi be kolle system bezane
<nixoeen> royaflash1: maximum user e feli ro kharab mikone ;)
<nixoeen> royaflash1: ina dalayeli e ke ba'es mishe GNU/Linux virus nagire
<nixoeen> royaflash1: va amniate balatari dashte bashe
<royaflash1> khob bad az dadn permition va copy permition ro bargardon :)
<royaflash1> folder share bara faal kardan base kole system hast
<royaflash1> age kheyli mohtate mitone bargardone be 755
<nixoeen> royaflash1: unshekli bayad havaset be file ha ham bashe
<nixoeen> royaflash1: chon owner e un file ha hanuz yek karbare digast
<nixoeen> royaflash1: va tajrobe neshun mide kasi ke nemitune ba root bere file ha ro copy kone, badesh permission haro nemitune dorost bargardune
<amir__> hi again
<royaflash1> benevis to terminal sudo nautilus /user/share/fonts
<royaflash1> baad copy kon
<royaflash1> ke dige niyazi be tagir permition nabashe
<royaflash1> ba root nautilus ro ejra kon
<Guest89537> bacheha migam in noskhe akhar ubonto 4 ta safhe bozorg to vmware dare che kar konam desktopesh andaze safhe she?????????
<Guest89537> ???????????
<nixoeen> royaflash1: ejra kardane barname haye graphici ham ba root aslan tosiye nemishe (agar che behtar az chmod  777 hastesh). behtarin kar hamun .fonts hastesh
<nixoeen> Guest89537: ba VirtualBox kar kon bejaye VMWare
<royaflash1> nixoeen: aziz yeki bekhad base kole user haye systemesh faal kone taklif chiye ?
<nixoeen> royaflash1: ba dastoore "sudo cp" unharo copy mikoni. Injoori ba ye dastoor kar anjam mishe, na mohite graphici ba root ejra kardi, na moshkele permission o ina hast
<amirr> ghat shodam
<amirr> bacheha migam in noskhe akhar ubonto 4 ta safhe bozorg to vmware dare che kar konam desktopesh andaze safhe she?????????
<nixoeen> amirr: ba VirtualBox kar kon bejaye VMWare
<royaflash1> khob hala masalan ye barnameyi mesle mozila mikhad az on font estefade kone ya barname libreoffice taklif chiye ?
<amirr> hala nemitoni rahnamai koni
<amirr> ?
<nixoeen> amirr: bayad Additional Tools esh ro nasb koni
<amirrr> bacheha migam in noskhe akhar ubonto 4 ta safhe bozorg to vmware dare che kar konam desktopesh andaze safhe she?????????
<nixoeen> royaflash1: khob goftam dige, agar tanha baraye yek karbare, .fonts, agar baraye hameye karbara, ba : sudo cp
<royaflash1> khob permition nemikhad bara ejra font va dastresi va estefade az font ?
<nixoeen> royaflash1: ba sudo cp ke copy mikoni, khodesh permission e dorost ro mide behesh
<royaflash1> motmaeni ?
<nixoeen> royaflash1: malume
<zzzzzzzzzzz> error:please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu    :::    yani chi ?ubonto to virtualbox nasb nemishe?
<zzzzzzzzzzz> error:please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu    :::    yani chi ?ubonto to virtualbox nasb nemishe?
<zzzzzzzzzzz> error:please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu    :::    yani chi ?ubonto to virtualbox nasb nemishe?
<sssssssssssss> error:please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu    :::    yani chi ?ubonto to virtualbox nasb nemishe?
<sssssssssssss> error:please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu    :::    yani chi ?ubonto to virtualbox nasb nemishe?
<sssssssssssss> chera az chat hamintor ghat misham?
<sssssssssssss> ?
<appear> chera hamintor az chat ghat misham?
<appear> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-28
<narcislinux> در باره RDF و کار باش، چیزی میدونید ؟
<whitecrow1> narcislinux, RDF chi hast ?
<narcislinux> whitecrow1: برا خودم سواله
<whitecrow1> narcislinux, engar baiad az web developer ha beporsi
<narcislinux> yes :|
<whitecrow1> narcislinux, :D
<narcislinux> :|
<whitecrow1> :D
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-29
<rreza> salam . in menu system ubuntu kojast masalan migan boro be  system<Prefrences???????????
<rreza> ubuntulog_ : salam . in menu system ubuntu kojast masalan migan boro be  system<Prefrences???????????
<rreza> ashkan: salam . in menu system ubuntu kojast masalan migan boro be  system<Prefrences???????????
<suar> nixoeen: menu add ons dar ubuntu kojast?
<suar> menu add ons dar ubuntu kojast?
<blackmaster> salam kasi hast?
<blackmaster> komak lazem daram
<centooos> in tarif doroste?
<centooos> format,  mire kole datasystemo ru ye partition e dg mirize
<intuxicated> centooos, ta oonja ke man midoonam na
<mmb_hand> کسی هست کمکم کنه؟
<mmb_hand> کسی هست کمکم کنه؟
<mmb_hand> کسی هست کمکم کنه؟
<mmb_hand> کسی هست کمکم کنه؟
<mmb_hand> کسی هست کمکم کنه؟
<mmb_hand> کسی هست کمکم کنه؟
<mmb_hand> کسی هست کمکم کنه؟
<mmb_hand> کسی هست کمکم کنه؟
<mmb_hand> کسی هست کمکم کنه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-30
<sciencelover> leave
<mohammadreza> man yek narm afzar farsi ro ke baz kardam neveshte hash be sorat almat soal bod???????????????????????????????????????????? moshkel chie? chtor misheh hallaeshkard?
<mohammadreza> lagman  man yek narm afzar farsi ro ke baz kardam neveshte hash be sorat almat soal bod???????????????????????????????????????????? moshkel chie? chtor misheh hallaeshkard?
<hakim> test'
<hakim> hi
<hakim> help me
<hello> Hello
<centooos> hello
<aldeed> salam
<aldeed> بچه ها من مشکل دارم
<aldeed> کسی کمکم میکنه
<aldeed> کسی هست
<aldeed> الو
<aldeed> کسی نیست
<aldeed> من مشکل دارم
<aldeed> تو نصب اوبونتو
<aldeed> کسی هست !
<aldeed> alo
<Ace> yeap
<Ace> anyone alive here
<mohammadreza> nixoeen: salam yek nar afzar farsi ro baz kardam neveshtehaye farsish ro be sorat alamat soal neveshte bod moshkel chieh?
<mohammadreza> salam yek nar afzar farsi ro baz kardam neveshtehaye farsish ro be sorat alamat soal neveshte bod moshkel chieh?
<mohammadreza> nixoeen: salam yek nar afzar farsi ro baz kardam neveshtehaye farsish ro be sorat alamat soal neveshte bod moshkel chieh?
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: dalayele ziadi mitune dashte bashe
<nixoeen> che narmafzari?
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: ^^
<mohammadreza> nixoeen: yek nar afzar qurani
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: esm?
<mohammadreza> nixoeen: Forqan
<Ace> manzooretoon Fonteshe ?
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: tahte GNU/Linuxe in?
<mohammadreza> nixoeen:are
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: tooye repository haye asli e Ubuntu nemibinamesh
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: az koja nasbesh kardi?
<mohammadreza> nixoeen: na in narm afzar ro ba wine mikhastam nasbesh konam. narm afzar windows hatesh.
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: Wine be khoobi az Farsi poshtibani nemikone
<Ace> man ba inke Driver graphic card ro nasb kardam va hame chiz dorost kar mikone bazam too System\Details\Graphic  Unknown & Standard hastesh .. midoonin chera injooriye ?
<nixoeen> Ace: mohem nist
<Ace> :) ok felan ke khoob kar mikone
<boozary> centooos, az in rooydad haa ziad miofte too FreeNode
<Ace> !firewall
<lubotu3> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Ace> bara Home user firewall lazeme ? man hich service (webserver, etc.)  khasi nadaram roo computeram ?
<DSM> hi!
<Ace> hi DSM
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-01
<Ace> duhh..!!!!!!!!
<Ace> no more chat here !!! :(
<centooos> yes
<Ace> ooh
<Ace> :D cool
<centooos> i m the only person in alive here:D
<centooos> is alive*
<Ace> happy to see you alive
<Ace> you speak en or fr ?
<centooos> both:D
<Ace> eeyvall
<Ace> 2 rooze in room hich kas harf nemizane fek kardam shayad eshtebahi oomadam :D
<centooos> shayadam eshtebahi omade bashi
<centooos> hala koja mikhasty beri:D
<Ace> hahaha...! taze join Ubuntu shodam
<Ace> newbieee ke migan manam alan :D
<centooos> afarin
<centooos> are daghighan
<Ace> daram yad migiram chi kar konam inaa..!
<centooos> khob kari mikoni edame bede to mitino
<Ace> 1 kam sakhte vali bahale.
<Ace> lol
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-02
<amin> salam
<anoNxeRo> !ask | amin
<lubotu3> amin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anoNxeRo> amin, ?
<amin> inja beporsam?
<amin> mikham costum nasb konam
<amin> alan ye 40gig ext4 daram
<amin> ye 8gig swap daram
<anoNxeRo> khob?
<amin> device for boot loader inistallation ro chi entekhab konam?
<anoNxeRo> mbr
<amin> hamchin chizi nis
<anoNxeRo> chi dare?
<amin> dev
<amin> sda
<amin> beyneshun ham slash
<amin> age kole hard ro entekhab konam
<amin> kole hard format mishe?
<anoNxeRo> /dev/sda manzorete?
<amin> are
<anoNxeRo> gozinehash chiye?
<amin> dev/sda
<amin> ke kole har hast
<amin> hard*
<amin> baqiash sda va ye adad hast
<amin> masalan /dev/sda8
<amin> ke ext4 hast
<anoNxeRo> /dev/sda
<anoNxeRo> khalish
<amin> akhe kole hard hast
<anoNxeRo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1626263
<amin> mitarsam format she
<anoNxeRo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/142912/where-is-the-boot-loader-installed
<anoNxeRo> inja format nemikone
<amin> merC
<amin> lotf kardin
<anoNxeRo> age partition table ro dast kari nakarid format nemishe
<amin> na kari nakardam
<anoNxeRo> np
<anoNxeRo> amin, marg yebar shivan yebar, ya pak mishe ya nemishe :) :D
<anoNxeRo> age shod ke dafe bad yad migiri chi kar nakoni chikar bokoni
<anoNxeRo> age nashodam khob dige
<hs366> I have a Q: kasi mitoone komakam kone bara nasbe Irssi (irc-client) - 3 ta add-ons dare, oonaro ham bayad nasb konam ?
<hamidi> سلام
<hamidi> آقا دارم یه
<hamidi> perl script
<hamidi> مینویسم
<hamidi> که لازم دارم بدونم سیستم داره
<hamidi> boot
<hamidi> میشه یا
<hamidi> shutdown
<hamidi> تو
<hamidi> ubuntu
<hamidi> از کجا میشه این موضوع رو فهمید؟
<centooos> hamidi, mitoni bebini moqe boot ya shutdown che processi dare ejra mishe, ono chek koni
<mohammadreza> nixoeen: salam aya narm afzari baraye ubuntu hast ke mesle (Paint ) windows basheh?
<mohammadreza> lagman: salam aya narm afzari baraye ubuntu hast ke shabihe painte windows bashe?
<mohammadreza> filmi ro ba VLC baz kardam vali seda nadareh modhkelesh chieh????????????????
<mohammadreza> nixoeen: salam aya narm afzari baraye ubuntu hast ke shabihe painte windows bashe?
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: Gimp ro estefade kon khob
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: mikhay sade tar bashe, mypaint
<mohammadreza> niyek failhayi ro ke mikham bazeshon konam aslan baz nemishan. yek alamate ghofl ham kenaresh dareh. vaghti mikhay bazesh koni ya be jaye digari enteghaleshbedi azat password mikhad vali onam ke beheshmidi baz nemishe va dobare pas ro mikhad.
<mohammadreza> nixoeen:yek failhayi ro ke mikham bazeshon konam aslan baz nemishan. yek alamate ghofl ham kenaresh dareh. vaghti mikhay bazesh koni ya be jaye digari enteghaleshbedi azat password mikhad vali onam ke beheshmidi baz nemishe va dobare pas ro mikhad.
<centooos> mohammadreza, chie file hay hastan? passworde chi manzorete?
<mohammadreza> centooos: masalan pdf haro baz nemikoneh  ya fontharo jabeja ne mikone
<centooos> mohammadreza, permisioneshon chie?
<mohammadreza>   centooos: permision chie?
<centooos> mohammadreza, klick rast kon properties begir bebin to tabe permissions read dary roye filet ya na? age az terminal stefade mikoni ham ll -s begir bebin read dary?
<mohammadreza> centooos: on dastoro to terminal zadam vali chizi mesle read ro nadidam.
<centooos> mohammadreza, alan to terminal "pwd" bezan
<mohammadreza> centooos:neveshte     /home/reza   nam karbarim
<centooos> mohammadreza, khob age inja fili k mikhay baz she dari "ll -s" begir age na ke boro be directory k tosh file dari
<centooos> bad "ll -s" begir
<mohammadreza> centooos:dierectory chieh????//?
<centooos> mohammadreza, mese foldere, to "ll -s " begir inja
<reza->  @ChanServ: salam yek film ro ba VLC baz kardam vali seda nadareh .
<centooos> reza-, khob sedasho ziad kon :D
<reza-> centoos: ta akharesh ziadeh vali seda nadareh. dedaye khodeh narm afzar ham ziad mikonm vali bazam nemisheh.
<centooos> reza-, qablan ham pakhsh nemikard? ba palayere dg ham chizi pakhsh nemikone?
<reza-> nectooos:man avalin bare ba VLC pakhsh mikonam az chiz dige ham estefade nemikonam.
<centooos> bebin dg che player hay dary ro sytemet ba onam test kon
<reza-> centooos: movie player ke aslan fil ro baz nemikoneh va VLC   man tazeh vared ubuntu shodam.
<centooos> reza-:, man k nemidonam dostane dg age betonan komaket konan
<reza-> centooos :mamnon az lotfet
<centooos> kh
<centooos> bye:)
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-25
<omid> salam
<omid> kasi hast komak kone?
<mahdirabbani> سلام فارسی زبان اینجا هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-26
<Babak1> سلام. من پسورد nickname روفراموش کردم. چجوری بازیابی کنم؟
<oiuoiuoiuskjhkjh> is there?
<oiuoiuoiuskjhkjh> yeeeeeeeeeeeeees
<MHA152> oiuoiuoiuskjhkjh: hello
<honey> hi
<Guest97530> I have problem to download some packages from Synaptic
<Guest97530> Can anyone help me?
<Guest97530> I am waiting ...
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-27
<marandi> agha kasi hast kar ba jdf balad bashe ?!
<dgxdffxdf> hello
<nixo_> he ho he ho he ho
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-28
<alireza_> salam
<fault3r> Hi
<Teleport> Hi all
<Teleport> fault3r whats up?
<fault3r> It's so empty...
<fault3r> teleport nothing..
<Teleport> fault3r what do you need?
<fault3r> teleport: a good conky :D
<fault3r> Why people speak english here???
<fault3r> brb 2 Minutes...
<fault3r> b
<fault3r> heeey guysss
<fault3r> hi
<fault3r> hi
<fault3r> hi all
<fault3r> how can i see persian characters in terminal or irssi?
<HivA> man mikham resent filamo azsystemam pak konam bayad chi kar konam?
<HivA> be man komak mikonin.....?
<erfanx> salam
<musasir> salam
<musasir> az koja mitonam ubuntu 13.10 ro shut down konam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-29
<omid> salam
<omid> kasi hast?
<ubuntui> سلام
<ubuntui> یک برنامه مثل ventafax ویندوز میخوام برای اوبونتو
<ubuntui> کسی سراغ داره؟
<fault3r> hi
<fault3r> salam
<fault3r> bacheha inja chera enghadr khalvate
<fault3r> chikar mikonan in irania pas
<statues0> ubuntui☣ na soragh nadaram
<statues0> age google koni shayd yechi giret biyad
<statues0> vali barname fax dare ubunut be gomanam, to repo ye jostojo kon
<hamed> hi
<fault3r> hi
<hamed> fault3r: hello dear
<fault3r> hamed, hi
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-30
<sapid> salam
<sapid> سلام دوستان
<sapid> کسی هست ؟
<sapid> من یه مشکل داشتم
<sapid> نبود ؟
<sajad> Hi
<sajad> is any body here?
<mohamadE> hello
<mohamadE> salam dostan man 1 moshkel baram peida shode
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-01
<mahdi> سلام اینجا کسی میتونه به من کمک کنه ؟
<_root_> salam kasi hast
<_root_> chetori mesheh toi windows be ye sever linux vasl shi va bad connection internet khod ro tunnel koni
<r00t-persian> _root_: yani chi bihstar mitoni tozih bedi ?
<_root_> r00t-persian: yani ye kari konam ke connection internetam az server ubuntu begireh
<r00t-persian> _root_: manozret vpn hastesh ?
<_root_> r00t-persian: pptp ish na modeleh SSH esh
<r00t-persian> _root_:  ageh monzoret daghigh begi behet migam mikhai bahas filter rad koni to ubuntu ?
<_root_> _root_: google code ro
<r00t-persian> _root_: darammigam asln mohem nist mikhai chi kar koni :D
<r00t-persian> _root_: ageh az tarigh ssh bekhi
<_root_> khob?
<r00t-persian> _root_:  bayad hadaghal ye vps dashteh bashi ay darsti behesh
<_root_> Ye VPS Ubuntu ?
<_root_> KHOb badesh
<r00t-persian> fargh nadareh chi basheh
<r00t-persian> ye vps linux niyad dari
<r00t-persian> va barnameh
<r00t-persian> sshuttle
<r00t-persian> google konesh
<r00t-persian> bari clint ageh az ubuntu estefadeh mikoni fek rkonam to makhazenesh basheh
<r00t-persian> client*
<r00t-persian> _root_:  ama ta onjaei keh yadam hasatm ro hameh isp ha javab nmideh ssh tunnel
<_root_> toi in senario chetori mesheh ::: VPS= ubuntu    client= windows 7
<r00t-persian> server keh kar khasti nemikhad njam bedi service ssh besorat pish farz nasb hast
<r00t-persian> ama bari windows7 bayad donbal barnameh bashi keh tunnel ssh bezaeh
<_root_> r00t-persian: roi ubuntu VPS nabayad chizi nasb conam ya ssh configesh ro dast kari konam
<r00t-persian> na
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-25
<mamad> سلام  من نرم افزار متلب 2014 رو از سایت پی سی دانلود . دانلود کردم ولی برای نصبش مشکل دارم . نمیدونم چجوری نصبش کنم. لطفا راهنماییم کنید. ممنون
<mamad> بچه های میتونین مشکلم حل کنید؟
<mamad> بچه ها جواب لطفا!
<MasterPiece> mamad, join in #MATLAB
<ali_> salam
<ali_> kasi hast?
<ali_> beram yani?
<ali_> nistid?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-26
<ali_> سلام
<ali_> کسی هست
<hadi> سلام
<hadi> کسی هست یا نه
<hadi> کسی جواب بده
<saaie> hi
<saaie> kasi has?
<saaie> agha behtarin taghvim shamsi baray unity chie?
<saaie> agha man az starcal khosham nemiad
<saaie> ye chize tar o tamiz mikham
<Azitrex> search kardi ?!
<saaie> are
<saaie> chize khasi nadidam
<saaie> man az persian calendar gnome-shell khosham miad
<saaie> ke albate baray unity ghabele estefade nis
<reza> salam
<reza> salam
<reza> kasi has
<reza> alooooooooooooooooo
<saaie> are
<saaie> salam
<n4v4r3d> reza: salam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-27
<mahdi> سلام
<mahdi> کسی هست
<mahdi> ایرانی کسی نیست اینجا
<mahdi> hi guys
<mahdi> please help me
<mahdi> Hi
<mahdi> any body is there?
<mahdi> ashkan?
<mahdi> are u there?
<LoLeR> Hi Guys !
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-29
<mohammaf> salam
<mohammaf> kasi hast?
<mohammaf> man noskhe dvd kubuntu ro az koja mitunam gir biaram?
<mohammaf> harchi too net migaradma ye noskhe azash hast ke hajmesh 1 GB bud
<alib> سلام يه سوال داشتم من یک ورژن 14.04 دارم که بعد از این که در صفحه ورود می خوام نصب اون رو اغاز کنم صفحه سیاه می شه و فقط چند دقیقه سی دی مشغول خودن دیتا هست و لی اتفاقی نمی افته
<alib> کسی اینجا هست که من رو راهنمایی کنه ؟
<alib> حدس می زدم اینجا هم همه مثل من تازه کار هستند
<alib> ممنون
<LoLeR> Hi Guys !
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-30
<mdf092> کی می‌دونه علت اصلی پیغام مشکل در به‌روزرسانی در اوبونتو ۱۴.۰۴  رو می‌دونه؟ package operation failed
<mdf092> The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<mdf092> ‏yottanami, آیا علت ‫علت اصلی پیغام مشکل در به‌روزرسانی در اوبونتو ۱۴.۰۴  رو می‌دونی؟ package operation failed
<Azitrex> mdf092, ba proxy check kardi ?
<mdf092> Azitrex: نه
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-23
<Azitrex> hi nixoeen after very long time ! WB
<Guest90817> salam inja kasi hast?
<Guest90817> soali dashtam
<iraj> Guest90817, just ask
<mz_> salam
<pedram> سلام و وقت بخیر
<pedram> فارسی بنوسیم یا انگلیسی؟
<iraj> pedram, benevis
<pedram> یه سوال دارم.واسه شروع یادگیری لینوکس نه توزیع خاصی بین توزیع ها فرق هست/؟
<pedram> من اوبونتو بلد باشم مثلا تو ردهت به مشکل میخورم؟
<pedram> یا کارکرد و خط فرمانشون یکیه؟
<iraj> pedram, اصول همشون یکیه. کار با خط فرمانو بلد باشی اونحا هم گلیمت رو از اب بیرون می کشی
<pedram> من واسه پایان نامم احتیاج به کالی لینوکس دارم.اما خوب پیش نیازش یادگیری لینوکسه.حالا به نظرتون با کدوم توزیع شروع کنم؟
<iraj> pedram, دستورات نصب پکیج ها و بعضی اپلیکشن ها ممکنه فرق داشته باشه. ولی با یه سرچ کارت راه می افته
<iraj> pedram, اوبونتو یا همون کالی رو نصب کن
<pedram> کالی واسه شروع کار سخت نیست؟.اخه قبلا ابونتو نصب کردم.فقط در حد کار کردن عادی باهاش
<iraj> pedram,کالی من کار نکردم. ولی با هر توزیعی راه بیافتی یادگیری بقیه هم خیلی خیلی اسونه
<pedram> ممنون عزیز.پس برم اول کالی نصب کنم ببینم میشه کاریش کرد.چقد خوبه همه تقریبا یه محتوا دارن
<iraj> pedram, خواهش می کنم
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-24
<habib> سلام
<habib> خدا قوت
<habib> من یه سوال داشتم
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-25
<alimaleki> slm
<alimaleki> سلام
<alimaleki> یه کمک میخواستم
<alimaleki> کسی هست ؟؟؟
<sadegh> سلام
<sadegh> خسته نباشید
<sadegh> ییخشید نرم افزار های اوبونتو رو از کجا میتونم دانلود کنم؟
<ma3x> salam
<ma3x> che narm afzari mikhay?
<sadegh> هر چی
<ma3x> خب
<sadegh> کلا
<ma3x> لینوکس مثل ویندوز نیست
<ma3x> که مثلا دانلود کنی نرم‌افزارهاشو
<ma3x> توی لینوکس یک چیزی داریم به نام مخزن
<ma3x> یا repository
<ma3x> تقریبا همه برنامه‌ها این‌تو هستش
<ma3x> وقتی apt update می‌کنی
<ma3x> لیست مخازن بروز میشه
<ma3x> وقتی مثلا می‌گی
<ma3x> apt install firefox
<ma3x> نرم‌افزار فایرفاکس از مخزن دانلود و نصب میشه
<sadegh> آها
<ma3x> این‌طوری همه بسته‌ها یک جا می‌مونه
<ma3x> و می‌تونی کل نرم‌افزارهای لینوکس رو با یک دستور آپدیت کنی
<ma3x> apt upgrade
<ma3x> به‌جای این‌که هر نرم‌افزار به طور مجزا آپدیت بشه
<sadegh> نرم افزاری هست که بشه نرم افزار ویندوز رو روش نصب یا اجرا کرد؟
<ma3x> wine
<ma3x> اما در کل سعی کن معادلش رو توی لینوکس پیدا کنی
<sadegh> اها
<sadegh> wine
<sadegh> ????
<ma3x> مخفف
<ma3x> wine is no an emulator
<ma3x> یه نرم‌افزار هست
<sadegh> خیلی ممنون
<sadegh> لطف کردین
<ma3x> که می‌تونی باهاش نرم‌افزارهای ویندوز رو اجرا کنی
<sadegh> بله
<ma3x> wine is not* an emulator
<sadegh> مرسی
<ma3x> yw
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-26
<elham> salam
<elham> ye soal dashtam
<elham> kasi hast?
<iraj> elham,  just ask
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-27
<milford> -=
<milford> wikipedia-fa
<yesking> salam
<yesking> kasi nist
<yesking> komak mikham
<yesking> من با استفاداه از نرم افزار yumi  فایل iso  اوبونتو رو روی فلش ریختم بعد روی لپ تاپ خواستم نصب کنم بع از نصب بالا اومد باهاش کار کردم بعدش هم خاموش کردم حالا اومدم روشن کنم روی صفحه ای که آرم اوبونتو هست و چهارتا نقطه پر میشه گیر کرده ...  لطفا راهنما
 * yesking slaps lubotu3 around a bit with a large fishbot
<yesking> kasi nist
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-29
<hasan> مشکل در نصبت اوبونتو 15.10
<CtrlC> *پاسخ در نصبت اوبونتو پانزده و ده*
<Alisky> Hi guys
<Alisky> are there any person here?
<Alisky> i have a question.
<Alisky> i downloaded the longman dictionary for linux but i don't know how install it?
<Alisky> could you help me please?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-11-28
<er1cpro> :-)
#ubuntu-ir 2016-11-29
<DeCoD3R> Hi
<DeCoD3R> :|
<DeCoD3R> test
<DeCoD3R> jyjy
<saiff> W: Failed to fetch http://http.kali.org/kali/dists/kali/contrib/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<saiff> please help me in this regard...i have this error while downloading updates...i have wifi internet...i can also browse on kali via virtual machine
#ubuntu-ir 2016-11-30
<amir1376irani> salam
<amir1376irani> doostan kasi online hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-01
<m3u> سلام
<key> HELP
#ubuntu-ir 2017-11-29
<Amx_> Salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-12-01
<arman> سلام
<arman> برای شروع
<arman> چه آموزش هایی
<arman> ببینم ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-12-02
<imaniy> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-12-03
<imoh> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2018-11-27
<tester_> Hello
<tester_> who is here?
<tester_> I have some question about ubuntu, who can help me?
<wow> سلام ادرس ای ار سی چیه با مسنجر متصل بشم
<nullkit> wow:  #ubuntu-ir ro migi?
<wow> بله
<wow> ادرس سرور
<wow> ادرس کانال رو نمیگم
<nullkit> wow: sakht shod, balad nistam :D
<wow> irc.ubuntu.ir
<wow> این نیست
#ubuntu-ir 2018-11-28
<rr__> salam
<SLRR> yo
<SLRR> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4460  CPU @ 3.20GHz (851MHz) • Memory: Physical: 15.2 GiB Total (12.5 GiB Free) Swap: 7.3 GiB Total (7.3 GiB Free) • Storage: 583.4 GB / 2.9 TB (2.3 TB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA Corporation Gainward GeForce GT 610 @ Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller • Uptime: 6h 51m 47s
<rr__> yo
<rr__> a
<SLR> a
#ubuntu-ir 2018-11-29
<ranger> slm
<ranger> kasi hast?
<ranger> seda?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-11-30
<ali_> help
<ali_> help meeeeeeee
#ubuntu-ir 2019-11-26
<paknejad> سلام
<paknejad> من یه مشکل در ویژوال استودیو کد دارم
<paknejad> من اینتر که میزنم چند لاین خالی ایجاد میشه و زمانی کنترل سیو رو میزنم همه ی لاین های خالی در اخرین سطر رو پاک میکنه و من نمیخوام پاک کنه.
<paknejad> اگه میشه لطفا کمکم کنین
